# AFRs - zeigt sie!



## keiner (28. Oktober 2009)

Ich mal mal den Anfang - am Samstag wirds fertig!!!!

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/499694


----------



## guru39 (28. Oktober 2009)

Geiler Fred! Leider habe ich kein vernünftiges Foddo von meinem 

Der Vorbau von deinem is aber echt lang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keiner (28. Oktober 2009)

hier noch die Aufbauliste:

Stütze	Race Face Evolve DH
Vorbau	Race Face Dia2, 60 mm
Lenker	Race Face  schw.
Kurbel	Race Face Evolve DH

Sattel	Selle Yutak Gel Flow

Bremsen	HOPE Moto V2/vent/flex
Steuersatz	Chris King, gold

Schaltzug	Shimano kompl.
Shifter	SRAM X9
Schaltwerk	SRAM XO/mittel
Umwerfer	Shimano XT
Kette	SRAM 
Ritzel	SRAM X9
Pedale	Shimano DX

Laufräder	HOPE PRO2/DT5.1
	gold / schw
Reifen	Muddy Marry 2,5 FR
Schläuche Schwalbe DH

Griffe	ODI

Gabel	RockShox Totem coil is
Dämpfer	BOS, 225mm coil
Rahmen	NICOLAI / Helius AFR


----------



## KHUJAND (28. Oktober 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> kein vernünftiges Foddo von meinem




lol ja klaa ...


----------



## guru39 (28. Oktober 2009)

escht net


----------



## KHUJAND (28. Oktober 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> escht net



ich find das absolut spitze...    (obwohls von der falschen seite ist) . 




*guru seinz*


----------



## keiner (28. Oktober 2009)

Sehr schoen....


----------



## luck01 (28. Oktober 2009)

Ein sehr schönes Foto 

Guru,
bearbeitet ihr die Foto´s nach?

Grüße
lutz


----------



## guru39 (28. Oktober 2009)

Hi Lutz,
danke erstmal!

Das obige Foto ist von mir, also nicht bearbeitet! Wenn meine "Lebensabschnittsgefährtin" Bilder macht sind sie bearbeitet, so wie dieses!


----------



## BOSTAD (28. Oktober 2009)

keiner schrieb:


> Ich mal mal den Anfang - am Samstag wirds fertig!!!!




Pimp by Blood Bike.. rischtisch fäth 

Bitte bessere Pics nachreichen !


----------



## OldSchool (28. Oktober 2009)

keiner schrieb:


> Ich mal mal den Anfang - am Samstag wirds fertig!!!!



Du hast vor Erregung gezittert, stimmts?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keiner (28. Oktober 2009)

...ich zittere noch - kriegs ja erst am Samstag!


----------



## guru39 (28. Oktober 2009)

Hi keiner,
sehr schick dein AFR 

Komm doch auch hier hin

Gruß Gürü.


----------



## keiner (29. Oktober 2009)

keine schlechte idee - wenn der termin passt. warum nicht?!


----------



## Testmaen (30. Oktober 2009)

Von unseren britischen Nicolai-Brüdern...


----------



## softbiker (30. Oktober 2009)

Das grüne ich will das grüne.
Würde es doch nur dieses wunderschöne Kryptonite -grün noch geben.

Dazu ne fette schwarze Bomber und gelbe Deemax ich träume heute noch


----------



## chickenway-user (31. Oktober 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> Das grüne ich will das grüne.
> Würde es doch nur dieses wunderschöne Kryptonite -grün noch geben.



Das andere ist aber auch schick. Wenn nicht Gabel und Hinterbau so langweilig wären...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfriede (31. Oktober 2009)

Das in Camo ist absolut genial!!!


----------



## guru39 (31. Oktober 2009)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Das in Camo ist absolut genial!!!



word


----------



## keiner (31. Oktober 2009)

Jetzt noch ein paar mehr Bilder:


----------



## Harvester (1. November 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> *guru seinz*


 
guru kannste zu dem bild evt. noch Blende, ISO, Belichtungszeit ect posten?


----------



## guru39 (1. November 2009)

Das steht in den Exif-Daten. 

Hersteller  NIKON CORPORATION  
Kamera  NIKON D40  
Aufnahmezeit  2009-09-27 20:15:02  
Blende  f/3.8  
Belichtungszeit  5 s  
Brennweite (35 mm äquivalent)  30 mm  
Brennweite (echt)  20 mm  
Koordinaten  n/a


----------



## Harvester (1. November 2009)

danke (wenn man weiss, wo man suchen muss, is es ganz einfach^^)


----------



## kroiterfee (1. November 2009)

>



wtf?! was für eine geile farbe....


----------



## Testmaen (1. November 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> wtf?! was für eine geile farbe....



Inspiration für die Kreation war u.a. dein Koi-BMXTB.


----------



## nox_ (1. November 2009)

http://www.bild.me/bild.php?file=4229299koi-dizzy.jpg

Das war der erste Entwurf, den ich für ihn gemacht habe.
Koi Dizzy Camo

Schlussendlich ist es jetzt wohl Tigerenten/Koi - Dizzy Camo geworden


----------



## tanchoplatinum (1. November 2009)

salü

ich habe deinen rahmen beschichtet. leider habe ich von diesem http://www.bild.me/bild.php?file=4229299koi-dizzy.jpg entwurf nichts gesehen. auf der bestellung die ich bekommen habe stand koi-dizzy-camo (gundfarbe weiß, zweite schicht jagermeisterorange, dritte farbe XTR grau). aber dies nur zur info.

dieses camo ist bei uns in der firma super angekommen, da das xtr grau so transparent geworden ist, ist es einzigartig.


viel spaß damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## User85319 (1. November 2009)

Hastn tollen Job gemacht 
sieht spitze aus


----------



## Elfriede (1. November 2009)

nox_ schrieb:


> http://www.bild.me/bild.php?file=4229299koi-dizzy.jpg
> 
> Das war der erste Entwurf, den ich für ihn gemacht habe.
> Koi Dizzy Camo
> ...



Der erste Entwurf ist ja furchtbar!

Es lebe das Tigerenten/Koi - Dizzy Camo!!!


----------



## Framekiller (3. November 2009)

keiner schrieb:


> Jetzt noch ein paar mehr Bilder:



Der Hammer echt superschön geworden!
Auch wenn jetzt viele über das dreifachblatt meckern werden ich finds sehr geil schön alroundmäßig


----------



## Framekiller (3. November 2009)

Drei Blätter, aber ich seh keinen Umwerfer


----------



## keiner (3. November 2009)

Drei Kettenblaetter brauchts fuer mich weil ich meine Trails gerne erfahre - also auch hoch.

Stimmt - der Umwerfer fehlt weil der Dom zur Montage noch von Nicolai geschickt werden muss. Kommt morgen dran....war schade...


----------



## free-for-ride (4. November 2009)

endlich fertig, mein helius afr mod. 2010









Rahmen: Nicolai Helius AFR Mod. 2010 in Pale-Blue
Gabel: Rockshox Totem Solo-Air
Dämpfer: Marzocchi Roco Worldcup
Bremsen: Avid Juicy 5 mit 203mm Scheiben
Steuersatz: Reset 118-HD2
Lager: Truvativ Howitzer
Kurbel: Truvativ Hussefelt DH /
Kettenführung: Truvativ Boxguide
Felgen: Mavic EX 721
Speichen: Sapim
Naben: Hope II Pro
Reifen: Schwalbe Fat-Albert light
Schaltung: Sram X.9
Kassette: SRAM PG-990
Kette: SRAM PC-991
Lenker: Truvativ Hussefelt DH
Vorbau: Truvativ Hussefelt
Griffe: ODI
Sattel: SQ-Lab 612
Sattelstütze: Ritchey WCS V2
Pedalen: NC17


----------



## pfalz (4. November 2009)

gefällt mir 

das von keiner ist auch klasse!!


----------



## guru39 (4. November 2009)

Die "Fatal Berts" irritieren mich.


----------



## free-for-ride (5. November 2009)

hatte ich noch im keller, kommen bei zeiten andere, minion ist zu schwer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxximum (5. November 2009)

wieso denn nicht fast albert? ich fahr sie zwar selbst nicht aber nen kumpel hat die neuen am alutech pudel und is höchstzufrieden. ok er hat hin und wieder mal nen platten (vllt jedes dritte mal bikepark einen)  aber das muss man bei dem gewicht halt hinnehmen.

und er ist nicht langsam unterwegs.


----------



## free-for-ride (5. November 2009)

muddy mary sind noch eine option, aber wir sind off topic


----------



## Condor (5. November 2009)

Kalle hat mit ExtraLove zwar seinen Geldbeutel viel gutes getan, aber der Bikewelt nicht wirklich.


----------



## KHUJAND (5. November 2009)

Condor schrieb:


> Kalle hat mit ExtraLove zwar seinen Geldbeutel viel gutes getan, aber der Bikewelt nicht wirklich.



heee ?


----------



## free-for-ride (5. November 2009)

^^ word


----------



## guru39 (5. November 2009)

Condor schrieb:


> Kalle hat mit ExtraLove zwar seinen Geldbeutel viel gutes getan, aber der Bikewelt nicht wirklich.



was ein dummes geschwätz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOSTAD (5. November 2009)

Condor schrieb:


> Kalle hat mit ExtraLove zwar seinen Geldbeutel viel gutes getan, aber der Bikewelt nicht wirklich.



Lieber individuell unterwegs, als Butterbrot unterm Hintern oder bei dir halt Käsebrot. ^^

@free for... cooles Geschoss, wie alt sind deine Fat Albert, das Profil habe ich ewig nicht gesehen?


----------



## Stagediver (6. November 2009)

...Extra Love fetzt... 

Sagt mal. Hat denn jemand Bilder vom AFR in Grösse S?

Möchte mir mit meinen 1,68 hm gerne eines gönnen.
Nun stellt sich mir die Frage: S oder M ???
Haupteinsatzgebiet: DH, Bikepark

Vllt Könnt Ihr mir ja weiter helfen...


Grüsse


----------



## free-for-ride (6. November 2009)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Lieber individuell unterwegs, als Butterbrot unterm Hintern oder bei dir halt Käsebrot. ^^
> 
> @free for... cooles Geschoss, wie alt sind deine Fat Albert, das Profil habe ich ewig nicht gesehen?



sind ca 1 jahr alt


----------



## softbiker (6. November 2009)

Stagediver schrieb:


> ...Extra Love fetzt...
> 
> Sagt mal. Hat denn jemand Bilder vom AFR in Grösse S?
> 
> ...



Die Größe ist ab Werk nur bis S freigegeben


----------



## fuzzball (6. November 2009)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Lieber individuell unterwegs, als Butterbrot unterm Hintern oder bei dir halt Käsebrot. ^^



ach Geschmäcker sind verschieden, manche mögens bunt, manche dezent, wichtig ist das man bei N-Bikes seinen Vorlieben freien Spielraum geben kann


----------



## KHUJAND (6. November 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> ach Geschmäcker sind verschieden, manche mögens bunt, manche dezent, wichtig ist das man bei N-Bikes seinen Vorlieben freien Spielraum geben kann



es geht in erster linie um die säcke voller geld,- die Kalle mit dem elox. macht...  
lt.user Condor ....


----------



## keiner (6. November 2009)

Du musst es ja nicht bezahlen.
Und wenn Du Alufelgen auf Dein Auto baust zahlst Du ja im Zweifel auch - auch wenn es ueberfluessig ist wie ein Loch im Kopf. Aber es sieht eben besser aus.


----------



## dreamdeep (6. November 2009)

keiner schrieb:


> Du musst es ja nicht bezahlen.
> Und wenn Du Alufelgen auf Dein Auto baust zahlst Du ja im Zweifel auch - auch wenn es ueberfluessig ist wie ein Loch im Kopf. Aber es sieht eben besser aus.



Nein, Alufelgen sparen Sprit und verringern die ungefederte Massen 

Ansonsten ist die Aussage von "Condor" einfach nur daneben, hätte wohl selbst gerne ein Nicolai


----------



## keiner (6. November 2009)

ich weiss 

darum hab ich auch beides


----------



## free-for-ride (6. November 2009)

^^ ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (6. November 2009)

war das hier schon ?


----------



## fuzzball (6. November 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> es geht in erster linie um die säcke voller geld,- die Kalle mit dem elox. macht...
> lt.user Condor ....



gut was hättet ihr erwartet von einem unwissenden Giant Fahrer  _Die Ansicht des Intelligenten ist mehr wert als die Gewißheit des Unwissenden._

PS. das AFR in Weiß ist goil nur die Hammerschmidt sieht einfach nur billig aus;


----------



## BOSTAD (6. November 2009)

Ich will auch eins !!


----------



## Stagediver (6. November 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> Die Größe ist ab Werk nur bis S freigegeben



Alles klar
Danke

Hat denn jemand von Euch schon Erfahrungen mit dem Teil im ernsthaften DH-Betrieb? ...wegen dem recht steilen Lenkwinkel meine ich...

Grüsse


----------



## KHUJAND (6. November 2009)

Stagediver schrieb:


> steilen Lenkwinkel


 

wo denn ?


----------



## Stagediver (6. November 2009)

Na ich hab da was von 66,8° gelesen.


Klar is das AFR ein Freerider. Aber ich würde den Bock gerne fürs DH nehmen.


----------



## böser_wolf (13. November 2009)

frage was wiegt der rahmen in "m" ??
und gut das ich grad kein eld hab sonst müßt ich über ein afr nachdenken


----------



## guru39 (13. November 2009)

3,5kg mit ohne Dämpfer.


----------



## Fibbs79 (15. November 2009)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Ich will auch eins !!



ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (16. November 2009)

hier ein AFR vom BikeBauer 




www.bikebauer.de


----------



## guru39 (16. November 2009)

hier eins ausm Püff


----------



## KHUJAND (16. November 2009)

das licht über´m helm gefällt mir sehr.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (16. November 2009)

Hehe, was Dir so alles auffällt..........ich hatte nur Augen für die Bikes....


----------



## Stagediver (16. November 2009)

Sag mal, Puffguru...

Bekommt man so eine nette Dame mit dazu, wenn man ein Bike bei dir kauft? 

MfG


----------



## guru39 (16. November 2009)

Nein die bekommt man(n) nicht dazu, aber wenn du willst ne Bedienungsanleitung für deine rechte Hand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (16. November 2009)

Hey sag mal woher weist du denn dass er Rechtshänder ist


----------



## guru39 (16. November 2009)

man man man, wenn er Rechtshänder wäre bräuchte er doch keine Bedienungsanleitung


----------



## Stagediver (16. November 2009)

Weil er mich immer heimlich beobachtet


----------



## guru39 (16. November 2009)

ich seh dich


----------



## Stagediver (16. November 2009)

...dann nehm ich mal lieber wieder die Hände unter der Bettdecke hoch 


Wie war eig. das Treffen im Puff? Gibts da Bilder vom Ausritt?

MfG


----------



## guru39 (16. November 2009)

Das treffen war supergenial und ich glaube jeder hatte seinen Spaß 

Bilder vom fahren kommen noch, der Ferg müsste auch noch ein paar Bilder haben, er hat sich aber bisher leider noch nicht gemeldet


----------



## Stagediver (16. November 2009)

So muss das sein 
Ich hätte mich da gerne unters Volk gemischt, aber leider hat mein Auto den Dienst quittiert 
Wollt ihr sowas im Sommer vllt. wiederholen?

MfG


----------



## guru39 (16. November 2009)

Stagediver schrieb:


> Wollt ihr sowas im Sommer vllt. wiederholen?
> 
> MfG



auf jeden


----------



## Stagediver (16. November 2009)

*Hände unter die Decke und alle drei Daumen hoch* 

...Frage: Wie macht sich dein AFR im DH-Einsatz? Bin nämlich echt scharf auf das Teil. Und spare schon wie ein grosser. Mein Lambda möchte nämlich in den Ruhestand...


----------



## guru39 (16. November 2009)

Stagediver schrieb:


> ...Frage: Wie macht sich dein AFR im DH-Einsatz? Bin nämlich echt scharf auf das Teil. Und spare schon wie ein grosser. Mein Lambda möchte nämlich in den Ruhestand...



Es macht Spaß beim Bergabfahren ist schön wendig und schluckt wie sau,
ich weiss aber nicht ob das DH ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stagediver (16. November 2009)

Na das ist schon das was ich unter DH verstehe. Ich meinte nicht DaHeim im Wohnzimmer an der Wand hängend 

Danke für die Info, denn auf die Tests in den Zeitschriften verlasse ich mich ungern.


----------



## Stresemann (17. November 2009)

@guru: Sehr schön das AFR mit Boxxer!!!!!!!!!!!! welche Größe ist denn das?


----------



## guru39 (17. November 2009)

M


----------



## delahero (25. November 2009)

Hier schonmal vorab ein kleiner Trommelwirbel für mein AFR Hausaufgaben Projekt. 

Das AFR soll als "Bikeparkfreund" mit DH Ambitionen aufgebaut werden. Wir werden BOS unter die Lupe nehmen und berichten, wie sich das Bike im Park und vor allem auf dem DH verhällt. Alle anderen Teile bis auf das Kettenblatt haben wir schon ausgiebig getestet und wenn meine Meinung zu einem der Teile gefragt ist, fragen kostet nicht!!!

Hier die Zusammenstellung:
Helius AFR Large Ano BLK White Bright Hinterbau
Hammerschmidt Aufnahme 12mm Achse
Bos N`dee 180mm sc
Bos Stoy 222mm mit RCS Titanfeder
Chris King Steelset
Thomson Elite X4 50mm 31,8 Klemmung
Race Face Atlas FR 13mm rise 
Odi Ruffian BMX
Goodridge Ripcord L3 Schaltzughüllen und Züge
Shimano XTR Shifter 05 grau
Shimano XTR Schaltwerk 05 grau
Thomson Elite Stütze 30,9 evtl. kürzen für vollkommene Absenkung
Hope Sattelklemme 
Selle Italia Troy Lee SLR Sattel oder Syncros FL schwarz weiß
DTswiss 240s Naben 32 Loch 20mm Vr 135mm/12mm Achse Hr
DTswiss competition Speichen weiß 2,0 auf 1,8
DTswiss Prolock Alu Nippel 16mm
Mavic EX 823 32 Loch
Maxxis High Roller 2,5 UST DH
Hope Tech V2 203er Scheiben
Shimano CN7701 Dura Ace/XTR Kette
Sram PG 970 DH 11-26
Race Face Atlas FR Kurbel 175mm 
Renthal Kettenblatt 38 oder 36 Zähne
NC17 Kettenblattschrauben
MRP G2 Kettenführung
Shimano DX Flat oder Clickversion

Ich habe noch weiße Stahlflexleitungen mit schwarzen Fittings von Goodridge und rote Deckel für die Lager. Dann noch ein hope Innenlager in schwarz, falls das Goldene Race Face zu sehr raussticht. Denn das Auge fährt ja bekanntlich mit und das Rad wird rein schwarz, weiß, rot silber. 
Ich sitz halt hier vor dem Frame und kann vor Aufregung nicht schlafen mir juckt es in den Fingern, denn die Teile sind schon alle hier. Mus nur noch die Dämpferaufhängung abdrehen. Bos war noch nicht auf das AFR eingestellt.

Samstag ist Stichtag


----------



## softbiker (25. November 2009)

Du wagst es uns hier einfach solche Brocken hinzuwerfen?

Also die Teile-Wahle ist ja wirklich excellent. Was ich besonders toll finde ist das endlich mal ne N´dee verbaut wird. Ich hab das Teil zwei mal gefahren und die geht affengeil. Zum Bügeln genau das richtige.

Nur bei den Naben kommt ein kleines Fragezeichen auf. Sonst echt super


----------



## Fibbs79 (25. November 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> Nur bei den Naben kommt ein kleines Fragezeichen auf. Sonst echt super



Das gleiche ging mir auch durch den Kopf 
Klasse Zusammenstellung


----------



## guru39 (25. November 2009)

Hab heut mal Bilder gemacht


----------



## haha (25. November 2009)

das mit der bos wird schön.. die naben werden aber bei dem rahmen angemessener fahrweise den geit aufgeben. gute möglichkeit, um dann die weissen speichen gegen schwarze zu tauschen. sonst aber ein super teil..
die bunte kuh is auch super, aber guru, versprich mir, dass du den hammershit verhau sofort entfernst, wenn die b-boxx rauskommt


----------



## OldSchool (25. November 2009)

Sehr schön, Guru.

Wann kommt das kurze Schaltwerk?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Framekiller (25. November 2009)

@ guru39

Is das ne Marta mit großen Scheiben an deinem AFR


----------



## guru39 (25. November 2009)

ja!


----------



## kroiterfee (25. November 2009)

ahhh rainer... geilo bike. auch mit der hs. nur die pedale... da würden so schön die reset pedale passen. eine in rot die andere in grün elox...


----------



## guru39 (25. November 2009)

Ihr glaubt wohl das ich einen Geldschei$$enden Esel habe, neues Schaltwerk, B-Boxx, Reset Pedale......... 
Das Rad bleibt wie es ist, ich tausche erst Sachen aus wenn was kaputt geht


----------



## kroiterfee (25. November 2009)

:d


----------



## Kunstflieger (25. November 2009)

n´dee testen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (25. November 2009)

@Kunstflugschorsch,


----------



## Kunstflieger (25. November 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> @Kunstflugschorsch,



?  was will es


----------



## guru39 (25. November 2009)

"es" wusste nicht was du meinst! Testest du jetzt oder soll ich, fragen über fragen


----------



## keiner (27. November 2009)

also - ich kann nur zum Bos raten. habe den daempfer hinten und das ist das beste, was ich je an einem hinterbau hatte. ich haette nicht gedacht, dass das so einen gewaltigen unterschied zum (sicher nicht schlechte) fox dhx ist.

vorne die totem ist gut - aber kein vergleich zu einer fox, zumindest bisher. aber die wird noch ein bisschen brauchen.

insgesamt: alle daumen  hoch fuer das afr.


----------



## fuzzball (27. November 2009)

keiner schrieb:


> also - ich kann nur zum Bos raten. habe den daempfer hinten und das ist das beste, was ich je an einem hinterbau hatte. ich haette nicht gedacht, dass das so einen gewaltigen unterschied zum (sicher nicht schlechte) fox dhx ist.


finde ich auch 



keiner schrieb:


> vorne die totem ist gut - aber kein vergleich zu einer fox, zumindest bisher. aber die wird noch ein bisschen brauchen.
> insgesamt: alle daumen  hoch fuer das afr.


am VR kann ich auch nur die N´Dee bis 180mm empfehlen - ist kein Vergleich zu Totem und 66 - damit fährt sich das ST viiiiiellll besser/ruhiger.


Bin schon auf das fertige AFR von delahero gespannt


----------



## kroiterfee (27. November 2009)

im fr wäre der bos sicher etwas overdosed... mein vivid schmatzt schon wieder... :-(


----------



## fuzzball (27. November 2009)

wieso? wenn es ihn in der länge fürs FR gibt wieso nicht,ein toller Rahmen verdient einen  Dämpfer; allerdings muss auch die Gabel dazu passen/damit harmonieren,


----------



## kroiterfee (27. November 2009)

also da dann auch ne n'dee oder die deville... ja wenn dann richtig. 


meine freundin wird mich töten.


----------



## Framekiller (27. November 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> ja!



Funktioniert die Marta gut am AFR? 
Das letzte mal das ich ne Marta gefahren bin ist ewig her war ne Marta der ersten Genaration an nem Nucleon FR und das war der Albtraum. 
Die Bremse hatte echt Mühe das schwere Nucleon und meine Wenigkeit zum Stehen zu bekommen und das nur auf ner abschüssigen Straße.
Kurz gesagt es war eigentlich unmöglich damit imPark zu fahren. 
Allerdings würds mich schon reitzen ne schwere Gustl gegen ne leichte Marta zu tauschen.


----------



## fuzzball (27. November 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> also da dann auch ne n'dee oder die deville... ja wenn dann richtig.
> meine freundin wird mich töten.



hab die N´Dee am ST, am FR könnten 160mm der Deville reichen, Vorteil ist, dass sie unter 2kg wiegen soll, was dann ggü der N´Dee 1kg differenz ist. Wie gut die Deville ist kann dir wahrscheinlich nur ET sagen, da sie erst ab April 2010 in Deutschland lieferbar ist.

Sei ein Mann und kein Weichei  muss jetzt weg meine Freundin ruft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (28. November 2009)

@fuzzball: wie seiht es mit der Druckstufe aus bei der n´dee ? 
Vermisst Du die Low Speed stufe ? 
Wie ist das eintauchen beim anbremsen ? 
Ich habe bei meinem Fr auch überlegt eine n´dee einzubauen, bin aber leider mit meiner Totem sehr zufrieden 
160mm wären mir eindeutig zu wenig.


----------



## guru39 (28. November 2009)

Framekiller schrieb:


> Funktioniert die Marta gut am AFR?
> Das letzte mal das ich ne Marta gefahren bin ist ewig her war ne Marta der ersten Genaration an nem Nucleon FR und das war der Albtraum.
> Die Bremse hatte echt Mühe das schwere Nucleon und meine Wenigkeit zum Stehen zu bekommen und das nur auf ner abschüssigen Straße.
> Kurz gesagt es war eigentlich unmöglich damit imPark zu fahren.
> Allerdings würds mich schon reitzen ne schwere Gustl gegen ne leichte Marta zu tauschen.



Da ich die Marta schon an das ein oder andere CC Baik geschraubt hab
und feststellte das Druckpunkt wie auch Bremsleistung mehr als befriedigend waren entschloss ich mich dazu sie einfach mal an das AFR
zu schrauben. Bis jetzt bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dieser Entscheidung, mehr kann ich aber erst sagen wenn ich sie länger habe.
Eins kann ich aber jetzt schon bestätigen, sie hat mehr Biss als die Hope
meines EX AM´s und auch der Formula K24 die ich am Morewood hatte konnte der Marta nicht das Wasser reichen.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (28. November 2009)

Und leicht ist sie auch.........


----------



## guru39 (28. November 2009)

echt?


----------



## Deleted 130247 (28. November 2009)

........., wenn Ihr mich jetzt auch noch hier verarscht.......


----------



## guru39 (28. November 2009)

das würde ich nie tun


----------



## fuzzball (28. November 2009)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> @fuzzball: wie seiht es mit der Druckstufe aus bei der n´dee ?


zweimal (da eine Highspeed und Standard Abstimmung) mit jemandem eingestellt der sich wirklich gut damit auskennt (Öl,Feder und Dichtungen auf mein Gewicht und Fahrweise abgestimmt) und seitdem - 



Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Vermisst Du die Low Speed stufe ?


du meinst die Trennung zwischen high und low wie bei einer 36 RC2? wenn ja nein; die Fox war wirklich *annoying*(mir fehlt gerade das deutsche Wort dafür) und bei der N´Dee wäre es überflüssig, da die Compression sich sehr exakt einstellen lässt. Für meine Anforderungen reichts, da ich  ja nicht mehr versuche die letzten zehntel aus einer Strecke herauszukitzeln.



Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Wie ist das eintauchen beim anbremsen ?
> Ich habe bei meinem Fr auch überlegt eine n´dee einzubauen, bin aber leider mit meiner Totem sehr zufrieden


die Gabel taucht ein bißchen ein beim Bremsen, zu dem SAG von 20% kommen vielleicht nochmal 10-15% dazu, müsste das bei der nächsten Ausfahrt im Frühjahr genauer darauf achten. Ist in jedem Fall weniger als bei meiner am Perp montierten 66 oder davor die Totem, da hat/hatte man teilweise Überschlagsgefühle, da sie bei softer/sensibler Abstimmung fast durch den kompletten Federweg gerauscht sind- lässt sich wahrscheinlich auch nicht vergleichen, da beides Luftmodelle sind und waren.

Über die Totem wirst du von mir nichts positives dieser Schrott hat bei mir nie funktioniert, der Service war *******, da überwiegen die schlechten Erfahrungen die Objektivität; aber anderseits zwei Rock Schrott Gabeln (Boxxer WC und Totem 2-Step) die eine bricht und die andere funktioniert nicht.......denke mehr muss man dazu nicht schreiben.

was ich an der N´Dee liebe ist, dass sie montiert einmal eingestellt einfach funktioniert ohne das ich stundenlang herum experementieren muss. Der Service ist gut (wenn man sich an das englisch-französisch Kauderwelsch gewöhnt hat) - nicht Sports Nut.


----------



## OldSchool (28. November 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> *annoying*



Nervig, störend (hoffe ich)


----------



## fuzzball (28. November 2009)

ah jetzt hab ichs *"nervtötend"*, die anderen sind zu harmlos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (28. November 2009)

haja... klingt gut. dann warte ich mal ab was da kommt von bos. unter 2kg sind ja mal ne ansage... ich komme meine ziel, dem sub 15kg helius fr, schon näher...


----------



## haha (28. November 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Da ich die Marta schon an das ein oder andere CC Baik geschraubt hab
> und feststellte das Druckpunkt wie auch Bremsleistung mehr als befriedigend waren entschloss ich mich dazu sie einfach mal an das AFR
> zu schrauben. Bis jetzt bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dieser Entscheidung, mehr kann ich aber erst sagen wenn ich sie länger habe.
> Eins kann ich aber jetzt schon bestätigen, sie hat mehr Biss als die Hope
> meines EX AM´s und auch der Formula K24 die ich am Morewood hatte konnte der Marta nicht das Wasser reichen.



kann ich voll bestätigen. mit großen scheiben ist die marta ne wucht. ne m4 taugt eh nix von der power..


----------



## Holybiker (30. November 2009)

@guru:
hast du die Gabel ganz rausgezogen um nen flacheren Lenkwinkel zu kriegn, oder gehts nicht anders?


----------



## guru39 (30. November 2009)

Holybiker schrieb:


> @guru:
> hast du die Gabel ganz rausgezogen um nen flacheren Lenkwinkel zu kriegn, oder gehts nicht anders?



Nein, war so


----------



## harrypeter18 (1. Dezember 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> war das hier schon ?



sehr schön !!! gewicht wäre mal interessant


----------



## delahero (1. Dezember 2009)

Guten Morgen Nicolai Fetischisten.

es ist 3.33 und heute Nacht war schon fast Vollmond. Ein perfekter Abend um auf der Terese den Familienzuwachs zu erschaffen. Nach der Arbeit erst noch einem Freund beim Sperrmüll geholfen, denn wenn man einen Bus hat, hat man viele Freunde.  Dann nichts wie ab nach Hause, zu meinem 7 Mio Dollar Baby, welches in Teilen darauf wartete Leben eingehaucht zu bekommen.

Alles auf der Terassse ausgebreitet, als Hausaufgabe quasi. Jede Schraube, jedes Gewinde gefettet, Steuersatz eingepresst, Dämpfer eingebaut,  Kollisionskontrolle. So montier, montier, montier......Verkabeln, Drehmomente, Bremszug kürzen und entlüften. Bingo die Nacht war halb rum und morgen hab ich mir Vormittags 2 Stunden freigeschossen umd mache Bilder bei Licht.

Hier die ersten Dunkel Impressionen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (1. Dezember 2009)

Isch glaub mir geht einer ab. 







Fette Kiste hast du da zammgebastelt. Echt geiles Geschoss


----------



## KHUJAND (1. Dezember 2009)

@delahero  der Text...


----------



## Team Nicolai (1. Dezember 2009)

hey delahero

geiler bock, nun muste auch fahren, wann ??

samstag ??


----------



## kroiterfee (1. Dezember 2009)

oh man das bike ist die bombe... die gabel erst...


----------



## der-gute (1. Dezember 2009)

um nicht zu sagen "this bike is a pipe bomb"

http://www.myspace.com/tbiapb

"On March 2, 2006 at 5:30 am an Ohio University police officer spotted a bicycle attached to the Oasis restaurant bearing a promotional sticker for the band. The officer saw the words, "This Bike Is a Pipe Bomb" and became concerned. The area was cordoned off, and part of the campus was closed for several hours. The bicycle was subsequently destroyed by the Athens bomb squad despite assurances from the bike's owner that it was just a sticker. The owner, a graduate student, was initially charged with inducing panic, a misdemeanor. However, the charges were dropped a few days later. Later the student was awarded money for the damages to his bicycle.
A similar incident occurred in 2001, when a police officer spotted and detained a woman at an Austin, Texas peace rally. Her bicycle was also labeled with the band's sticker. The woman was released after the band's existence was confirmed.
On March 14, 2006 Bellarmine Hall at Saint Joseph's University in Philadelphia, PA was evacuated because of another bicycle with the band's name painted on it. No charges were filed.
On February 16, 2009, Terminal C at Memphis International Airport was evacuated because of a bicycle with the band's sticker on it. A pilot notified police when he saw the bike, with the band's sticker on it, parked outside of the terminal. Police evacuated the terminal and sent in K9 units; however, no explosive materials were found. Police arrested the owner of the bike but let the owner go a few hours later because he had not committed a crime. After hearing about the incident, the band's lead singer urged fans to use caution when they applied the stickers."

;-)


----------



## KHUJAND (1. Dezember 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> oh man das bike ist die bombe... die gabel erst...



ich könnt mir bessere fotos vorstellen.


----------



## chickenway-user (1. Dezember 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ich könnt mir bessere fotos vorstellen.




Ich könnte mir schönere Farben vorstellen...
(was erwartet ihr denn wenn man bis nachts um halb vier geschraubt hat...)

Also farblich nicht meins, ansonsten schauts gut aus!


----------



## böser_wolf (1. Dezember 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> die gabel erst...


vorab lob??
fährt die schon jemand  
länger als ne woche ???


----------



## kroiterfee (1. Dezember 2009)

die bos n' dee ist doch schon lange aufm markt.


----------



## böser_wolf (1. Dezember 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> die bos n' dee ist doch schon lange aufm markt.


ja drum frag ich ja is sie wirklich so gut 
weil ich kenn noch keinen der die hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (1. Dezember 2009)

@delahero: das erste perfekte (fast die B-Boxx fehlt noch) aufgebaute AFR, ein Traum  viel Spaß damit - selbst auf diesem Bild  herrlich - vielleicht hätten die schwarz/weißen DT 240er besser gepasst




@böser_wolf: ja seit Mai Stoy und N´Dee im Einsatz erst am Perp und nun auch im ST; der Dämpfer und die Gabel passen perfekt zum ST, beim AFR kann ich es natürlich nicht sagen, aber ich denke delahero wird uns in den kommenden Wochen berichten


----------



## delahero (1. Dezember 2009)

Auf jeden Fall werde ich berichten, denn dazu ist das Forum ja unser Freund geworden. Wir haben bei uns eine Teststrecke, welche wir immer wieder runterrasseln und dort Dämpfer und Gabeln abstimmen.
Wir wollen herausfinden wie sich das AFR bei DH Trainigs verhällt und ob der Lenkwinkel nicht doch zu verspielt ist. Oder ob das genau den Spaß bringt.


Zur Quali der Bilder. Wenn ich aus dem Puff mal früher raus komme als normal komme ich auch dazu bessere Bilder zu machen und vor allem im Hellen. Gestern Nacht war ich so drupp vor Freude das nur das ging. Dann gibt es auch Bilder vom Arsch.(Tschuldigung!) Denn ich finde ja, dass die Nicolai's vor allem von der Doggy Style Perspektive also von hinten lecker ausschauen tuen neäh!

Wir werden am Samstag oder Sonntag rocken gehen und dann gibt es Bilder bei Tageslicht on Location und in Action. Wir bauen nicht nur an Bikes sondern auch Strecken. Abends geht es mit Strinlampe, Spaten und Säge in den Wald und es wird gebaut. Step Down Start, 2 Sprünge plus Anlieger haben wir schon geschaped. 
@Schmeddi und Simon sagt mal wann Ihr Zeit habt, ich hab die Schaufeln!!


----------



## delahero (1. Dezember 2009)

So hab mir grad erklären lassen wie man Bilder hochläd, die  von der Qualität ein wenig besser aussehen.
Ich hoffe das bringt schon was aber wie gesagt Tageslicht folgt.
@ Team Nicolai wie wärs mit dem Osterhasenhügel oder Witten? Witten aber nur mit dem Laubsauger. Glitschiges Ding das!


----------



## softbiker (1. Dezember 2009)

Ich finde diese Zugführung auf dem Unterrohr einfach scheußlich


----------



## guru39 (1. Dezember 2009)

delahero schrieb:


> So hab mir grad erklären lassen wie man Bilder hochläd, die  von der Qualität ein wenig besser aussehen.
> Ich hoffe das bringt schon was aber wie gesagt Tageslicht folgt.
> @ Team Nicolai wie wärs mit dem Osterhasenhügel oder Witten? Witten aber nur mit dem Laubsauger. Glitschiges Ding das!



Saugeil


----------



## KHUJAND (2. Dezember 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> Ich finde diese Zugführung auf dem Unterrohr einfach scheußlich



ich finde die farblichen züge einfach scheußlich . 
jetzt nicht nur bei diesem bike,- sondern allgem.


----------



## böser_wolf (2. Dezember 2009)

stimmt die weißen züge sind zuviel des guten  und die gelben aufkleber von der felge runter dann ist es top

die verlegung übers unterrohr ist nur logisch da hast du kaum bewegung
an den zugen beim einfedern


edit:  jo sind grau passt aber auch net schwarz wäre besser


----------



## nox_ (2. Dezember 2009)

das sind doch die grauen Hope Stahlflex Leitungen, die bei der V2 inkludiert sind.

Haben die problemlos gepasst? Mein Händler meinte damals, dass er andere verwenden musste, da die Hope zu kurzs fürs AFR waren :/

edit: 
eine Frage an die AFR Besitzer:
Wie lang ist eure Sattelstütze und wie tief bekommt ihr sie in das Sitzrohr?

Ich fahr momentan mit einer 35cm Stütze und möchte auf 40cm wechseln.
Aber irgendwie dürfte bei 30cm Einstecktiefe Schluss sein. Das Maßband bekomm ich allerdings etwa 38 ins Rohr.


----------



## chickenway-user (2. Dezember 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ich finde die farblichen züge einfach scheußlich .
> jetzt nicht nur bei diesem bike,- sondern allgem.



Tja, und ich find die farblosen Rahmen einfach scheußlich. So sind die Geschmäcker einfach verschieden, also bauen wir weiterhin was uns gefällt und lassen die anderen rummeckern...

@nox_: (cooler Name...) dann ist da dein Sitzrohr nicht weit genug ausgerieben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (2. Dezember 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ich finde die farblichen züge einfach scheußlich .
> jetzt nicht nur bei diesem bike,- sondern allgem.



Tja, und ich find die farblosen Rahmen einfach scheußlich. So sind die Geschmäcker einfach verschieden, also bauen wir weiterhin was uns gefällt und lassen die anderen rummeckern...

@nox_: (cooler Name...) dann ist da dein Sitzrohr nicht weit genug ausgerieben...


----------



## delahero (2. Dezember 2009)

nox_ schrieb:


> das sind doch die grauen Hope Stahlflex Leitungen, die bei der V2 inkludiert sind.
> 
> Haben die problemlos gepasst? Mein Händler meinte damals, dass er andere verwenden musste, da die Hope zu kurzs fürs AFR waren :/
> 
> ...



Nabend Nox. Die Hope Leitungen sind bei nem large Rahmen zu kurz gewesen das ist bei Mir schon 2 mal vorgekommen. Deshalb habe ich die Tandemleitung bestellt. Das Gute daran, man hat noch ne Leitung für die Front, nachdem man den Tandemlänge gekürzt hat. 

Ich fahre ein Large mit einer Sitzrohrlänge von 470mm Länge. Die Stütze hat eine Länge von 410mm. Ich kann diese Stütze nur 315mm versenken.
Wenn Du ein Medium Frame fährst ist die Sitzrohrlänge nur noch 450mm.

Da fährst Du mit Deiner 300er schon ganz gut, denn ne 400er müstest Du sehr warscheinlich um die paar extra cm gleich wieder kürzen, wenn Du die Stütze total versenken willst.

Ich kenne auch keinen, der eine Reibahle hat die so tief geht, dass man da noch was aufreiben könnte.


----------



## Stagediver (2. Dezember 2009)

Moin,

Fraglich ist, ob es denn so gesund für den Rahmen ist, wenn man hier mit einer Reibahle ran geht. Es wird schon seinen Grund haben, warum Nicolai an dieser Stelle ein Plus an Material gelassen hat.


Grüsse


----------



## Stagediver (2. Dezember 2009)

@ delahero:

Geiles Gefährt


----------



## delahero (2. Dezember 2009)

Noch was:

@Guru Alter Dein AFR möcht ich aber auch noch haben ah.. sorry fahren! Mach doch bitte einmal ein Bild von der L Seite, wo man die ORANGE Wippe sehen kann. Orange ist saugeil und ich hätte große Lust mal ein Projekt aufzubauen, was Orange als Hauptthema hat. Kombiniert mit Poliertem Zeuch Cromag etc.  ... Wo ist der Geldesel??? Wer soll das bezahlen??? Egal
Wir müssen noch reden über Fahrverhalten "Doppelbrücke in AFR"
Den Gedanken bekomme ich noch nicht so richtig aus dem Kopf und hatte mich auch vorher schon von Deinen Bildern inspirieren lassen.

@Softbiker Ja Recht haste hübsch ist es wirklich nicht, aber wie böser wolf schon sagte, der Weg den die Leitung so nimmt ist der funktionellst. Innenverlegt wäre noch erstrebenswerter, was die Optik angeht, aber so kommst Du mit bem Imbus ratz fatz an die Leitungen und die Nicolai Alufetzen halten die Leitungen auch da, wo Sie sein sollen. Vergesst den Plastickclipschrott. Den ich übrigens hasse by the way. Bricht nur in Stücke und der Zug hat noch genug Spiel, um den Rahmen zu vermackeln.


----------



## delahero (2. Dezember 2009)

Stagediver schrieb:


> @ delahero:
> 
> Geiles Gefährt



Danke Freund des bewegten Zweirades. 
Recht haste ich würd da auch die Finger von lassen. Bei mir sind es dann nämlich nur noch 4 CM bis der Umwerferdom kommt und dort tritt bestimmt auch schon einiges an G's auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delahero (3. Dezember 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ich finde die farblichen züge einfach scheußlich .
> jetzt nicht nur bei diesem bike,- sondern allgem.



Hi khujand so Du magst also keine farbigen Züge! Als Du letztens auf dem AM gesessen has, hat Dich das aber auch nicht gestört 
Wart ma ab ich mach noch ein Bild am Wochenende bei Licht, da strahlen die Dinger nicht ganz so doll ab.


----------



## guru39 (3. Dezember 2009)

delahero schrieb:


> Noch was:
> 
> @Guru Alter Dein AFR möcht ich aber auch noch haben ah.. sorry fahren! Mach doch bitte einmal ein Bild von der L Seite, wo man die ORANGE Wippe sehen kann. Orange ist saugeil und ich hätte große Lust mal ein Projekt aufzubauen, was Orange als Hauptthema hat. Kombiniert mit Poliertem Zeuch Cromag etc.  ... Wo ist der Geldesel??? Wer soll das bezahlen??? Egal
> Wir müssen noch reden über Fahrverhalten "Doppelbrücke in AFR"
> Den Gedanken bekomme ich noch nicht so richtig aus dem Kopf und hatte mich auch vorher schon von Deinen Bildern inspirieren lassen.



Danke! Der Umlenkhebel ist gold und nicht orange 

Gruß Guru.


----------



## delahero (3. Dezember 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Danke! Der Umlenkhebel ist gold und nicht orange
> 
> Gruß Guru.



Nun gut man kann halt nicht alles haben. Schade ich dacht Du kennst Jemanden der eloxieren kann. Oder es handele sich um das Orange, welches Nicolai auf der Messe am Beispiel eines Rahmens gezeigt hat. 
Egal sieht trotzdem super aus.


----------



## softbiker (3. Dezember 2009)

Also wenn du jemand haben willst der dir Kleinzeugs eloxiert dann schau mal in die Galerie vom Alu-Chef-Koch. Der User heisst mad-line.

Der eloxiert dir fast alles unter anderem auch dies Orange.


----------



## guru39 (3. Dezember 2009)

delahero schrieb:


> Nun gut man kann halt nicht alles haben. Schade ich dacht Du kennst Jemanden der eloxieren kann. Oder es handele sich um das Orange, welches Nicolai auf der Messe am Beispiel eines Rahmens gezeigt hat.
> Egal sieht trotzdem super aus.



menno


----------



## nox_ (3. Dezember 2009)

Servus,



			
				delahero schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend Nox. Die Hope Leitungen sind bei nem large Rahmen zu kurz gewesen das ist bei Mir schon 2 mal vorgekommen. Deshalb habe ich die Tandemleitung bestellt. Das Gute daran, man hat noch ne Leitung für die Front, nachdem man den Tandemlänge gekürzt hat.
> 
> Ich fahre ein Large mit einer Sitzrohrlänge von 470mm Länge. Die Stütze hat eine Länge von 410mm. Ich kann diese Stütze nur 315mm versenken.
> Wenn Du ein Medium Frame fährst ist die Sitzrohrlänge nur noch 450mm.
> ...



Danke fürs nachmessen. Hab mir eh schon gedacht, dass es nicht an der Stütze liegen kann 

Hat mich nur ein bisserl gewundert, wieso ich mit dem Maßband keinen Widerstand gespührt habe, das Rohr dürfte wohl einen Konus haben. Whatever.

Orange Extra Love findest du in meinem Album 



			
				chickenway-user schrieb:
			
		

> @nox_: (cooler Name...) dann ist da dein Sitzrohr nicht weit genug ausgerieben...



Den Namen benutz ich seit etwa 8 Jahren als Nickname im Internet. Ist wohl ein blöder Zufall, dass es eine deutsche Bikemarke gibt, die auch auf lateinische Wörter steht.


----------



## Team Nicolai (4. Dezember 2009)

so nun mal auch etwas bessere bilder mit BOS forke


----------



## habbadu (5. Dezember 2009)

Mein AFR 



>



Laut Guru's Fischwaage 18 kg


----------



## Andi-Y (5. Dezember 2009)

Stagediver schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Fraglich ist, ob es denn so gesund für den Rahmen ist, wenn man hier mit einer Reibahle ran geht. Es wird schon seinen Grund haben, warum Nicolai an dieser Stelle ein Plus an Material gelassen hat.
> 
> ...



ja, es gibt einen Grund: Bohrer etc. sind meist 10xD lang, fertig....


----------



## harrypeter18 (5. Dezember 2009)

habbadu schrieb:


> Mein AFR



auch sehr schön-kannst du mal das gewicht dazufügen?
greets harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stagediver (6. Dezember 2009)

@ Andi-Y:


Das ist schon richtig aber vllt sollte man sich da doch vorher bei N schlau machen.
Zwecks Garantie und so.

Was anderes:
Hab den Lynus gefragt wie sich der Manitou ISX Air im AFR macht...
Er meinte ich soll dich mal anhauen deswegen... Also, wie siehts aus?

Grüsse


----------



## Derekr (7. Dezember 2009)

At last my AFR 

* Frame, Size, & Color: Small AFR 1.5" â Gates Team Colours
* Fork: Rockshox Totems 1.5" white
* Shock, i2i, stroke : Rockshox Vivid 5.1 222x70 / 350# Spring (Ti soon)
* Brakes: Hope tech V2s 203/180
* Cranks: Hammerschmidt AM
* Shifters: Sram X0 / Hammerschmidt X0
* Front Derailleur: N/A
* Rear Derailleur: Sram X0 Redwin Short Cage
* Pedals: Diety
* Stem: Thompson Elite X4 45mm 1.5" black
* Handlebar: Raceface Atlas FR red
* Seatpost: SDG I-Beam black
* Saddle: SDG I-Beam I-Fly black
* Bottom Bracket: Hammerschmidt AM
* Cassette: Sram PG990
* Chain: Shimano Yummy
* Headset: Chris King 1.5" Sotte Voce black
* Grips: ODI Extreme lock-on black
* Front Tire: Schwalbe Big Betty 2.4
* Front Rim/ Spokes: DT FR2350s
* Front Hub/Skewer: DT FR440 / Maxle 20mm
* Rear Tire: Maxiss Schwalbe Fat Albert 2.35
* Rear Rim: DT FR2350s
* Rear Hub/Skewer: DT FR440 / Maxle 12mm
* Cables: Goodrige
* Misc: Hope seat clamp red, Straitline bar ends/top cap/spacers black

39ish lb


----------



## Derekr (7. Dezember 2009)

Picture is taken with my iphone; hence the quality!


----------



## keiner (7. Dezember 2009)

hat jemand interesse an einer totem coil, schwarz einmal gefahren? (1 1/5)


----------



## guru39 (7. Dezember 2009)

Meinz


----------



## Monolithic (7. Dezember 2009)

Die allmächtige lebensspendende Rosette steht hoch am Himmel.


----------



## guru39 (7. Dezember 2009)




----------



## Harvester (7. Dezember 2009)

nur weil es dreckig war mussteste doch nicht mit den Einstellungen rumspielen


----------



## softbiker (8. Dezember 2009)

Wie schön ist der denn? 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (8. Dezember 2009)

wery nayz


----------



## pfalz (8. Dezember 2009)

Ach Du shice, ist das gooooil


----------



## delahero (8. Dezember 2009)

Superschönes design.


----------



## 525Rainer (8. Dezember 2009)

schön!


----------



## rigger (8. Dezember 2009)

GOIL!!!!!


----------



## habbadu (8. Dezember 2009)

Für diese Idee der Lackierung und der wunderbaren Umsetzung ein großes Kompliment







[/URL][/IMG][/QUOTE]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (8. Dezember 2009)

nee, gfällt mir gar net .... so´n babyblau ...


----------



## Monolithic (8. Dezember 2009)

Erinnert verdächtig an die Team-Lackierung des ION... o_0


----------



## softbiker (8. Dezember 2009)

Monolithic schrieb:


> Erinnert verdächtig an die Team-Lackierung des ION... o_0



Naja das kommt wahrscheinlich daher das es die Teamlackierung ist


----------



## Derekr (14. Dezember 2009)

Done a few updates and got the AFR sitting at 36.84lbs


----------



## harrypeter18 (14. Dezember 2009)

Derekr schrieb:


> Done a few updates and got the AFR sitting at 36.84lbs



und wieviel ist das in gramm ???


----------



## sluette (14. Dezember 2009)

harrypeter18 schrieb:


> und wieviel ist das in gramm ???


16710g


----------



## ins (14. Dezember 2009)

Nice Ride Derekr


----------



## BOSTAD (14. Dezember 2009)

Great!!


----------



## nicolai.fan (14. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
was für eine Feder brauch ich ( 85 Kg ) beim AFR ?
Dämpfer ist ein Fox


----------



## guru39 (15. Dezember 2009)

500 oder 550


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicolai.fan (15. Dezember 2009)

Danke


----------



## Derekr (15. Dezember 2009)

Depends which travel setting your running. 

I have the following : 

hole 4 - 350#
hole 3 - 400#
hole 2 - 450#

I weigh 88kg

Thats with RockShox Vivid 5.1 with 35% sag


----------



## Lornibear (24. Dezember 2009)

keiner schrieb:


> Jetzt noch ein paar mehr Bilder:


 
Please excuse my posting in English, my German is awfull.... This is one lovely AFR and very similar in build that I am considering building. Can I ask what drivetrain you are running there and have you any pics? particually the front chainset etc - many thanks


----------



## keiner (24. Dezember 2009)

sure - this is a race face diabolus


----------



## Lornibear (24. Dezember 2009)

keiner schrieb:


> sure - this is a race face diabolus


 
Many thanks for your reply, are you using a single ring or a double ring? If a double ring - how are you running your front mech?


----------



## keiner (24. Dezember 2009)

see picture i just uploaded. hope this helps - otherwise provide me with your mail-address and i can send you some more pics.


----------



## Lornibear (24. Dezember 2009)

keiner schrieb:


> see picture i just uploaded. hope this helps - otherwise provide me with your mail-address and i can send you some more pics.


 
PM sent - many thanks


----------



## delahero (26. Dezember 2009)

Frohe Weihnachten an Alle. Ich habe mal Bilder bei Licht gemacht, und das ist dabei raus gekommen.

Bild:

Bild:

Bild:

Bild:

Weitere Bilder in Meinem Album...


----------



## der-gute (26. Dezember 2009)

hast du die ganze Modellpalette bei Kalle bestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delahero (26. Dezember 2009)

der-gute schrieb:


> hast du die ganze Modellpalette bei Kalle bestellt?



Ne ging nicht aber meine Freundin sagt ich bin ein Fanaticker. Ich liebe nun einmal Fahrräder und Sie hat es selbst gesagt: Verheiratet mit Nicoali und befreundet mit Ihr. Die Wirklichkeit ist natürlich anders, also wenn Sie mich brauch springe ich natürlich sofort.

Mountainbiken ist der BESTE Sport der Welt und ich hoffe Ihn noch lange ausüben zu können, leattbrace sei Dank


----------



## der-gute (26. Dezember 2009)

ein Leatt Brace is was gutes, bewahrt aber nicht vor Rückenverletzungen

http://www.everchange.de.vu/


----------



## Mythilos (27. Dezember 2009)

der-gute schrieb:


> ein Leatt Brace is was gutes, bewahrt aber nicht vor Rückenverletzungen
> 
> http://www.everchange.de.vu/



sehr fesselnd geschrieben und "schärft" das Bewußtsein!


----------



## trek 6500 (28. Dezember 2009)

@delahero : ..schön - mir gefällt nur die gabel dazu nicht ... ne schwarze käm´besser .....


----------



## frankweber (28. Dezember 2009)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @delahero : ..schön - mir gefällt nur die gabel dazu nicht ... ne schwarze käm´besser .....


 

glaub die karre funzt gut so wie die aussieht 

Hauptsache die Gabel funzt gut.


----------



## Harvester (28. Dezember 2009)

Finde mit dem weissen Hinterbau sieht es doch schick aus.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team Nicolai (7. Januar 2010)

so hier mal ein afr im schnee


----------



## Team Nicolai (7. Januar 2010)

schei...e geiler hobel


----------



## trek 6500 (7. Januar 2010)

...das gelbe afr sieht top aus - welches ral gelb ist das ? lg , k.


----------



## Team Nicolai (8. Januar 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ...das gelbe afr sieht top aus - welches ral gelb ist das ? lg , k.



phosphor gelb gibt es aber (glaube ich) nicht mehr, da es eine signalfarbe ist.


----------



## keiner (9. Januar 2010)

Etwas OT - aber ich habe die Frage, warum es die BOS nDee nicht als 1 1/5 gibt?
Jetzt habe ich das dicke Rohr vorne  und die Gabel gibts nur in duenn....
Weiss jemand, ob es da Plaene von BOS gibt, das zu aendern!?


----------



## Team Nicolai (9. Januar 2010)

soweit ich weiß, haben die jungs nicht vor eine 1.5 version zu bauen, würde mich aber nicht wundern, wenn dann doch irgendwann mal eine 1.5 version raus kommt


----------



## Team Nicolai (18. Januar 2010)

Juppiiiiii


----------



## trek 6500 (18. Januar 2010)

..so ein geiles bike --- schwärm`!!!


----------



## Team Nicolai (21. Januar 2010)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> soweit ich weiß, haben die jungs nicht vor eine 1.5 version zu bauen, würde mich aber nicht wundern, wenn dann doch irgendwann mal eine 1.5 version raus kommt



also die letzte info lautet keine 1.5 version


----------



## Wilhelm (21. Januar 2010)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> also die letzte info lautet keine 1.5 version























Sieht doch gut aus, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (21. Januar 2010)

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht meint "Team Nicolai" die Bos Gabeln.

Aber geile Kiste da oben


----------



## softbiker (21. Januar 2010)

Wilhelm schrieb:


> Sieht doch gut aus, oder?



Also es ist eigentlich schon ne Frechheit das du dich traust diesen geilen Hobel hier einfach mal so reinzustellen aber der Gipfel der Dreistigkeit ist das Foto mit den Palmen im Hintergrund während wir uns hier die Sackhaare abfrieren. 
Sehr schön und endlich mal Extra-Love Grün.
Nur der Mavic-LRS ist hässlich wie die nacht. Da gehören schöne GRÜNE-Chris-King mit ne scharzen Felge dann wär das Gerät der absolute Traum.
Echt suuuper Bike. Very nice


----------



## Stresemann (21. Januar 2010)

@Wilhelm: wurde bei Deinem AFR der Lenkwinkel verändert?sieht etwas steiler aus als bei z.B dem AFR vom Guru (auch mit Boxxer)! Oder ist der Rahmen eventuell kleiner als der vom Guru (M), dass es deswegen etwas zusammengestaucht aussieht?

Gruß
Marco


----------



## BOSTAD (21. Januar 2010)

Wahnsinn!! So würde ich es auch aufbauen wollen...


----------



## c_w (21. Januar 2010)

Ich find dat 1.5 Steuerrohr echt net schoen... ^^
Aber die Farbkombi hat was...


----------



## guru39 (21. Januar 2010)

Stresemann schrieb:


> @Wilhelm: wurde bei Deinem AFR der Lenkwinkel verändert?



Das liegt an der flachen Brücke der Boxxer.


----------



## dreamdeep (21. Januar 2010)

c_w schrieb:


> Ich find dat 1.5 Steuerrohr echt net schoen... ^^
> Aber die Farbkombi hat was...



Mir gefällt es auch nicht, passt einfach nicht zum Rahmen. Ansonsten ist das aber wirklich ein spitzen Bike


----------



## softbiker (21. Januar 2010)

Ich weis nicht was ihr habt
N dickes Rohr ist immer wichtig


----------



## Stresemann (21. Januar 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Das liegt an der flachen Brücke der Boxxer.



Danke für die info - bin echt neidisch auf eure AFR`s - aber wartet ab bis  meins fertig ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (21. Januar 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Ich weis nicht was ihr habt
> N dickes Rohr ist immer wichtig



... nicht lang, aber unwahrscheinlich dick!! GELLE


----------



## softbiker (21. Januar 2010)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> ... nicht lang, aber unwahrscheinlich dick!! GELLE



Ja sag ich doch


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Januar 2010)

der sattel ist zu klobig.


----------



## Team Nicolai (21. Januar 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Also es ist eigentlich schon ne Frechheit das du dich traust diesen geilen Hobel hier einfach mal so reinzustellen aber der Gipfel der Dreistigkeit ist das Foto mit den Palmen im Hintergrund während wir uns hier die Sackhaare abfrieren.
> Sehr schön und endlich mal Extra-Love Grün.
> Nur der Mavic-LRS ist hässlich wie die nacht. Da gehören schöne GRÜNE-Chris-King mit ne scharzen Felge dann wär das Gerät der absolute Traum.
> Echt suuuper Bike. Very nice



hammerteil


----------



## trek 6500 (21. Januar 2010)

sieht super aus , mit den grüne teilen !! echt lecker !!!!!


----------



## keiner (24. Januar 2010)

@ Wilhelm - ist die Steuerrohrverengung von Hope und bekommt man die in den typischen Hope-Farben - also auch in Gold?
Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (24. Januar 2010)

wilhelm: wo gibts denn mehr bilder von dem land rover defender im hintergrund?


----------



## pfalz (24. Januar 2010)

@wilhelm

*Genial!!! *


----------



## Testmaen (24. Januar 2010)

Die Bilder sind von "AttitudeBikes" aus dem mtbr-Forum.


----------



## Stagediver (24. Januar 2010)

Echt mal was neues in der farbzusammenstellung.

Geile Sache... alle Achtung


----------



## MichiP (27. Januar 2010)

Moin,

wo pendeln sich die Räder den so ca. Gewichtstechnisch + - ein?


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Januar 2010)

MichiP schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wo pendeln sich die Räder den so ca. Gewichtstechnisch + - ein?



immer über 16 kg.


----------



## MichiP (27. Januar 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> immer über 16 kg.




Danke


----------



## Team Nicolai (31. Januar 2010)

17-18 KG sind denke ich normal für den angedachten einsatzbereich freeride/downhill.


----------



## Holybiker (1. Februar 2010)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> 17-18 KG sind denke ich normal für den angedachten einsatzbereich freeride/downhill.



Mein Tomac mit erlesenen Teilen wiegt 18kg, wenn ich alles übernähmen täte dann 17,5 da der AFR-Rahmen ca 0,5kg weniger wiegt.
Das wäre dann DH/Park tauglich ohne Rennrad-Schnickschnack.
Wenn gewollt, sind 16,x kg stabil möglich.


----------



## frankweber (4. Februar 2010)

Ich hätte hier mal eine Frage zur Dämpferwahl im AFR

Auf den hier veröffentlichten Fotos sieht man 

Vivid 
Bos 
Fox rc4 ?
Fox DHX 5 ?

Andere? 

Kann jemand von den Jungs, die eines der  saugeilen AFRs besitzen und schon Erfahrungen gesammelt haben mal  bitte davon berichten

Die Entscheidungsfindung ist nicht so einfach, der vivid ist ja sehr günstig, soll gut funktionieren, aber recht anfällig für Defekte sein

Bei Fox und bos sind die Preise deutlich höher, der DHX 5 funzt super, hab ich selber ERfahrungen mit im FR etc.

Gabel wird wohl eine Totem coil, da ich die schon habe

Toll wären auch Gewichtsangaben, falls vorhanden.

Vielen Dank für die Mühen

Gruß Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keiner (4. Februar 2010)

also ich habe den bos. und ich bin total begeistert von der kombination afr/bos. der hinterbau ist straff, schluckt alles weg und klebt wirklich am boden. kein vergleich zum (wahrlich nicht schlechten) fox dhx5 in meinem santa cruz vpfree.

aber das ist noch mal eine klasse fuer sich besser.... 
kann ich nur absolut empfehlen!


----------



## frankweber (4. Februar 2010)

keiner schrieb:


> also ich habe den bos. und ich bin total begeistert von der kombination afr/bos. der hinterbau ist straff, schluckt alles weg und klebt wirklich am boden. kein vergleich zum (wahrlich nicht schlechten) fox dhx5 in meinem santa cruz vpfree.
> 
> aber das ist noch mal eine klasse fuer sich besser....
> kann ich nur absolut empfehlen!


 
Danke erst mal fürs Feedback, weißt Du was der wiegt und hast Du eine normale oder eine Titanfeder verbaut ?

Was hat die Feder für eine Härte und Du ca für ein GEwicht ?
( Kannst Du mir gerne auch per pn schicken falls das zu indiskret hier in der Öffentlichkeit ist)

Gruß Frank


----------



## keiner (4. Februar 2010)

ich habe eine normale feder.

bei mir habe ich es mit den einstellungen einfach gemacht - bei der bestellung bei bos musst du das rad sowie groesse biker und gewicht des bikers angeben. damit gibt es eine voreinstellung - und die hat echt richtig gut gepasst. ich hab noch keine nachstellnotwendigkeit gesehen....

hilft das?


----------



## haha (4. Februar 2010)

ich find eine einstellbare lowspeed druckstufe nicht schlecht, unabhängig vom afr.. wenn die option ein dämpfer hat, würde ich auf jeden fall diesen bevorzugen. bei meinem helius dh neigt der dhx 4 zum durchsacken, ebenfalls der fall auch bei meinem DHler. wenns die kohle zulässt, auf jeden fall lowspeed druckstufe. der revox z.b ist auch nicht verkehrt..


----------



## FXO (9. Februar 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> ein Leatt Brace is was gutes, bewahrt aber nicht vor Rückenverletzungen
> 
> http://www.everchange.de.vu/



...stimmt so nicht ganz. Eine Neckbrace (hätte ich sie denn getragen) hätte das schlimmste verhindert. Ich bin auf den Kopf gestürzt, eine Neckbrace hätte die Energie des Aufpralls in die Schultern abgeleitet anstatt mir die Rückenwirbel zu zertrümmern. Das safety-jacket war machtlos, der Helm hat zumindest noch etwas Energie weggedämpft.

=> besorgt euch eine Neckbrace! Ich wünschte ich hätte damals eine getragen...

Mittlerweile fahre ich übrigens schon wieder Handbike, ein Sopur Shark S um genau zu sein...könnte ich mir übrigens auch von Nicolai gut vorstellen. 

Viele Grüsse,

FX (www.everchange.de.vu)


----------



## der-gute (9. Februar 2010)

ok, deiner Erfahrung kann ich natürlich nicht widersprechen

deine Art von Querschnitt scheint ja im thorakalen Segment zu sein (Th 4-10).
oder meinst du mit "Rücken" die gesamte Wirbelsäule inklusive Halswirbel?

wenn du auf den Kopf gestürzt bist, wieso ist der Querschnitt dann so tief?

wenn du direkt auf den Kopf fällst, dann ist der für mich schlimmste anzunehmende Effekt, das es zu einer Atlasberstungsfraktur kommt. Das wäre C1 mit all den Folgen (komplette Tetraparese, Atemlähmung usw.)

die Aufgabe eines Leatt Brace ist aber eine Andere
es schütz vor Hyperflektion, ein tangentiales Trauma verhindert sie nicht

wie hoch ist dein Querschnitt lokalisiert
ich bin von Haus aus ein eher ängstlicher Fahrer
und von Berufs wegen bin ich natürlich auch an den Einzelheiten interessiert...

meiner Meinung nach - aus dem was ich deinen Schilderungen entnommen habe - hab ich dein Trauma in die Brustwirbelsäule interpretiert.
Ein Querschnitt dort kommt nach meiner Erfahrung eben von einem direkten Trauma gegen den betreffenden Wirbel
dies könnte im besten Fall für den Sportler durch ein gut sitzendes Protektorenjacket verhindert werden.

Aber viele Hochrasanztraumen sind einfach zu heftig, als das sie von einem solchen Schutzelement verhindert werden könnten

man kann alles mögliche zur Protektion tragen, aber eine Kante von 10 cm hält nichts auf...

Ich würde gerne mehr über die genauen Umstände erfahren, ggf. auch als PN

Danke

Alex

PS: Respekt vor deiner offenen Art...


----------



## guru39 (9. Februar 2010)

FXO schrieb:


> ...stimmt so nicht ganz. Eine Neckbrace (hätte ich sie denn getragen) hätte das schlimmste verhindert. Ich bin auf den Kopf gestürzt, eine Neckbrace hätte die Energie des Aufpralls in die Schultern abgeleitet anstatt mir die Rückenwirbel zu zertrümmern. Das safety-jacket war machtlos, der Helm hat zumindest noch etwas Energie weggedämpft.
> 
> => besorgt euch eine Neckbrace! Ich wünschte ich hätte damals eine getragen...
> 
> ...



Ach du Schei$$e, bedeutet dass das du im Rollstuhl sitzt?

Edit. Sorry hab grad dem guten sein Beitrag gelesen.

Ich war früher als Medizintechniker unterwegs, und weiss was das heist. Shit.

Gruß Rainer.


----------



## FXO (11. Februar 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> ok, deiner Erfahrung kann ich natürlich nicht widersprechen
> 
> deine Art von Querschnitt scheint ja im thorakalen Segment zu sein (Th 4-10).
> oder meinst du mit "Rücken" die gesamte Wirbelsäule inklusive Halswirbel?
> ...





Hi,

ich spreche mittlerweile ganz offen darüber, deshalb auch nicht als PN.

Ich bin von einer Felskante gekippt, mit dem Vorderrad auf dem Boden aufgeschlagen und über den Lenker gestürzt. Durch den ausschliesslichen Aufprall auf den Kopf wurde die Wirbelsäule gestaucht und rotiert, in Folge hatte ich einen Bruch des Wirbelbogens bei C7, glücklicherweise (!!) ohne Verletzung des Rückenmarks. Auf Höhe TH3-5 wurde das Rückenmark durch die Rotation geschädigt (regelrecht abgeschert), TH5 war zertrümmert, ein einzelner Splitter wurde aus dem Spinalkanal geborgen. Zur Entlastung des Bruchs wurde mir ein interner Fixateur eingesetzt. Die Lähmung ist inkomplett, d.h. ich bin teilweise sensibel in den Beinen und habe auch noch motorische (minimale) Restfunktionen.

Die Art der Verletzung kommt laut Meinung der Ärzte einem Badeunfall (Sprung in zu flaches Wasser) gleich, dass die Fraktur nicht im cervikalen Segment ist war Glück. Eine Tetraplegie (eingeschränkte Arm- und Handfunktion) ist nochmal eine ganz andere Welt.

Eine Neckbrace hätte m.E. den Helm gegen die Schultern abgestützt, die Energie des Aufpralls waere zumindest teilweise in die Schultern abgeleitet worden. Ich dachte auch dass "lediglich" eine Hyperflektion verhindert wird. Das safety-jacket hat mich bei diesem Sturz jedenfalls nicht geschützt.

Heute sind es genau sieben Monate seit dem Unfall. Seit 3 Wochen bin ich wieder daheim und komme ganz gut klar, in zwei Wochen werde ich wieder arbeiten. 

@guru: ja, das bedeutet Rollstuhl. Wir haben übrigens gemeinsame Freunde in HD und DA.


----------



## Stresemann (11. Februar 2010)

FXO schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich spreche mittlerweile ganz offen darüber, deshalb auch nicht als PN.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

siebe Monate erst her und Du kommst schon wieder einigermaßen klar, hört sich super an mach weiter so. Kurz zur Info: Ich hatte vor 25 Jahren einen Starkstromunfall, bei dem ich meine linke Hand und ca 60% meiner Hautoberfläche verloren habe. Ist zwar nicht mit Deiner Verletzung zu vergleichen, aber ich kann das ziemlich gut nachfühlen was es heißt, wieder vorne anzufangen.

Sie zu das Du am Ball bleibst und lass Dir von der Krankenkasse einige Hilfsmittel verschreiben, die es dir ermöglichen, den Sport wieder auszuüben (Handbike).

Also nochmal ein ganz dickes Big up an Dich

Gruß

Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (11. Februar 2010)

FXO schrieb:


> @guru: ja, das bedeutet Rollstuhl. Wir haben übrigens gemeinsame Freunde in HD und DA.



Sven hatte mir das damals erzählt, ich wusste aber nicht das du das bist.

So wie das damals anhörte dachte ich dass du eine Tetraplegie hast, auch wenn sich das doof anhört, aber mit einer Paraplegie hast du nochmal "Glück" im Unglück gehabt.
Ich wünsch dir jedenfalls alles Gute weiterhin.

Gruß Rainer.


----------



## wolfi_1 (12. Februar 2010)

FXO schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich spreche mittlerweile ganz offen darüber, deshalb auch nicht als PN.
> 
> ...



Wie hoch war die Kante ? Würde mich interessieren.

Hatte auf einem Naturtrail letzes Jahr auch schon mal so ein prägendes Erlebnis. Bin auf dem Helius FR über eine Kante die dann doch deutlich tiefer war als man einsehen konnte.

Lt. einem anderen Biker habe ich das mit einer recht spektakulären Aktion noch irgendwie hingebogen. Ansonsten hätt's sehr bös ausgesehen, da ich das nur als Tour geplant habe (Knie/Ellbogensch./Kein Fullface).

Seitdem gehts auf unbekannten Strecken etwas langersamer zu.

Vielleicht sollte sich angesichts deiner Geschichte hier jeder mal selbst an die Nase fassen, bevor die 'Unsterblichkeit' zu ausgiebig austestet wird.

Die Schutzausrüstungen kommen bei harten Landungen auch an Ihre Grenzen.

Ich finde es gut, wenn Du so offen darüber schreibst.

Gute Besserung !

Wolfgang


----------



## Alamo (20. Februar 2010)

Ich habe mir gerade das Blog durchgelesen und musste direkt an einen 18-jährigen Patienten denken, den ich im Pflegepraktikum getroffen habe. Hat sich beim Skifahren die Brustwirbel 3-5 (meine ich...?) gebrochen, aber wahnsinniges Glück gehabt, dass keine Rückenmarksläsion dazukam. 
Beim Lesen ist mir gerade mal klar geworden, welches Ausmaß so eine Lebensumstellung haben muss - unglaublich. Da beginnt man richtig sein Leben zu schätzen!
Finde es super, wie offen du darüber schreibst - ich sehe momentan ja nur die andere Seite (Medizinstudent).


----------



## Freeerider81 (22. Februar 2010)

Hallo FXO,

ich weiß nicht ob du dich an mich erinnerst, aber ich war an dem Wochenende auch dort! Wir haben uns morgens vor der ersten Abfahrt noch begrüßt! ich war mit Eva und den Leuten dort.
Ich und 4 weitere aus der Gruppe, haben uns gleich nach deinem Unfall einen Leatt-Brace gekauft! Machmal muss etwas passieren, bevor man nachdenk, leider!
Ich finde es echt gut, wie du nach so kurzer Zeit wieder zurecht kommst! Ich wünsch dir alles Gute und hoffe es geht weiterhin bergauf!!!


----------



## wunny1980 (23. Februar 2010)

hallo.
ich will mir jetzt nach langem suchen nach dem passenden bike auch ein AFR kaufen. farbe: sky blue glossy/mit Aircraft Grey drucksteben. oder schwarz elox (momentaner stand der dinge, ändert sich vill. noch)

ich bin nur am überlegen ob ich ein 1.1/8 steuerrohr und boxxer team (schwarz elox)

oder 1.5 steuerrohr und totem solo air DH(sky blue glossy) nehmen soll. 

von der einbauhöhe tut sich da ja nichts. 
@guru: wie ändert sich denn der lenkwinkel wenn ich eine hohe boxxerkrone nehme? und wie gut lässt sich das AFR dann noch den berg hochtreten? 
wie sind denn die DH eigenschaften mit dem rel. steilen lenkwinkel. wenn ich ne totem nehme war ich am überlegen den lenkwinkel auf 66 grad ändern zu lassen. 
hat jem. ein bild von einem AFR mit umwerferturm?  hab da noch keins gefunden. will lieber aud die g-boxx warten und so lange mit umwerfer fahren. jenachdem wie es ausschaut. sonst kommt ne hammerschmidt.
freitag wird bestellt. bis dahin hab ich noch die qual der wahl.


----------



## guru39 (23. Februar 2010)

Bist du bekloppt oda was, hab Feierabend  



wunny1980 schrieb:


> @guru: wie ändert sich denn der lenkwinkel wenn ich eine hohe boxxerkrone nehme? und wie gut lässt sich das AFR dann noch den berg hochtreten?



Der bleibt in etwa gleich. Berghoch geht das 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 gut 




wunny1980 schrieb:


> wie sind denn die DH eigenschaften mit dem rel. steilen lenkwinkel. wenn ich ne totem nehme war ich am überlegen den lenkwinkel auf 66 grad ändern zu lassen.



Vergleiche selbst. Lenkwinkel 1° Flacher würde dem Baik, glaube ich, gut stehn egal ob Boxxer oder Totem 













wunny1980 schrieb:


> hat jem. ein bild von einem AFR mit umwerferturm?  hab da noch keins gefunden.



ich auch nicht.



wunny1980 schrieb:


> will lieber aud die g-boxx warten und so lange mit umwerfer fahren. jenachdem wie es ausschaut. sonst kommt ne hammerschmidt.
> freitag wird bestellt. bis dahin hab ich noch die qual der wahl.



g-boxx wird es meines Wissens nicht geben.

Gruß Guru.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (23. Februar 2010)

@wunni

schau mal bei dem im Fotoalbum: Andi-Y, hat ein AFR mit (gekürztem) Turm


----------



## Harvester (24. Februar 2010)

Er meint sicher die B-Boxx.


----------



## wunny1980 (24. Februar 2010)

danke für die antworten. das hat mir schon geholfen.
verdammt, was ist das orangene afr geil. 
und ja, ich meinte die b-boxx. hat jem. ne ahnung wann die rauskommen soll. bis zur eurobike würde ich ja noch warten, aber wenns länger dauert nehme ich die hammerschmidt.


----------



## dreamdeep (24. Februar 2010)

wunny1980 schrieb:


> und ja, ich meinte die b-boxx. hat jem. ne ahnung wann die rauskommen soll. bis zur eurobike würde ich ja noch warten, aber wenns länger dauert nehme ich die hammerschmidt.


Die B-Boxx ist leider erstmal gecancelt, kannst also beruhigt die HS kaufen.


----------



## Holybiker (24. Februar 2010)

wunny1980 schrieb:


> hallo.
> @guru: wie ändert sich denn der lenkwinkel wenn ich eine hohe boxxerkrone nehme?



1cm mehr Gabeleinbaulänge = ca. 0,5 Grad flacherer Lenkwinkel.
Denke mal mit ner hohen Krone kannst du 2-3 cm rausholen, also max 1,5 Grad. Dabei kommt das Innenlager aber auch etwas nach oben.


----------



## nox_ (24. Februar 2010)

@guru: Welches Schaltwerk wurde denn an dem orangen AFR verbaut?

11-34er Kassette?

sieht fast schon zu kurz aus 

danke


----------



## guru39 (25. Februar 2010)

X9 SC 11-34 stimmt.


----------



## wunny1980 (25. Februar 2010)

ich hätte da mal noch ein paar fragen:
wie schauts mit den totem gabeln und steifigkeit aus? ich kenne bis jetzt nur meine boxxer team 07 und die lyrik u-turn 08. und die lyrik ist mir für dh nicht steif genug mit 1.1/8 steuerrohr. 
sind die totems da anders? und wie schauts da mit 1.1/8 gegenüber 1.1/5 zoll aus ? merkt man da einen unterschied? 

das der nicolai rahmen hält mit kleinem steuerrohr ist mir klar, aber wie ist das mit der gabel? 
ich find das rad auch eifach schöner mit 1.1/8 und totem. aber irgendwie vertraue ich dem ganzen nicht so recht. 

kann sich da mal einer zu äußern der auch 95kg wiegt und mit dem rad dh fährt?

ich sehe bei den meisten die HS Am verbaut. habt ihr das nur aus gewichtsgründen gemacht oder hat sich die Am im harten einsatz bewährt? 

so das wärs.


----------



## tomi2704 (27. Februar 2010)

Hallo Leute,
Ich bin neu hier im IBC Forum, und will mir auch ein AFR zulegen.
Dazu hätte ich allerdings noch ein paar Fragen:
1. Ich bin 180cm, welche Größe würdet ihr nehmen? Ich tendiere zu M, da mein derzeitiger Rahmen die selbe Siztrohrlänge hat und mir sehr gut passt.
2. Würdet ihr mir raten den Rahmen mit Maxle Steckachse zu ordern; bzw. ist für die Maxle-Achse eine andere Ausfallende am Rahmen nötig? Wisst ihr vielleicht zufällig ob Mavic Deetracks für Maxle geeignet ist?
3. Werde mir eine Hammerschmidt Kurbel montieren lassen, allerdings wohl die All-mountain version; haltet ihr das für sinnvoll; bin nur 70kg schwer und komme derzeit mit einer slx sehr gut zurecht.

wäre toll wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könntet
Lg Thomas


----------



## Kunstflieger (27. Februar 2010)

Nur kurz zur HS AM. Die reicht völlig aus. Ich habe 120kg und die hält.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (27. Februar 2010)

Hi Thomas,
1.)	M sollte passen.
2.)	Ich würde die Nicolai Steckachse nehmen, is leichter (50g).
3.)	Hammerschmidt kannst du dir gleich von Nicolai als OEM 
             Version dazu montieren lassen, und Gewährleistet auch  
             das die Fuhre den Max. Federweg zur verfügung stellt.


----------



## bike-it-easy (27. Februar 2010)

2b) Deetraks sind sowohl mit Schnellspannern als auch mit 12mm Steckachsen kompatibel (egal ob Nicolai Schraubachse oder Maxle).

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## frankweber (24. März 2010)

Eigentlich würde ich gerne mein AFR posten aber zumindest die Teile sind zum angepeilten Liefertermin jetzt doch vollständig.
Die letzten Zugänge waren der LRS und der Vorbau.

*Vielen Dank an Guru, der kurzfristig die Vorbau Wünsche erfüllen Konnte *
*und an Sören Speer, der den LRS mit Hope SP Naben und farbigen Ral 9007 ZTR Flow gebaut hat.*
























Mal sehen, wann der Rahmen kommt ???


----------



## sluette (25. März 2010)

klasse, die naben habe ich ja noch nie gesehen. auf der hope seite finde ich auf die schnelle auch nix. sind die neu im programm ?


----------



## stuk (25. März 2010)

hi
gegooglet;
"Die neue Pro SP Nabe hat die gleiche Spezifikation der "normalen" Pro ll und kann mit allen Achsen verwendet werden, die mit der Pro ll möglich sind.  Nur die Flanschen sind  eine 32 Loch Straight Pull Ausführung"
mfg


----------



## frankweber (25. März 2010)

sluette schrieb:


> klasse, die naben habe ich ja noch nie gesehen. auf der hope seite finde ich auf die schnelle auch nix. sind die neu im programm ?


 

Üblicherweise gibt es die nur im Komplettlaufradsatz von Hope aber mit viel Beziehungen hat der Speer die doch gekriegt - leider nur in schwarz möglich.


----------



## sluette (26. März 2010)

die nabe sehen klasse aus, qualitativ sollten die also identisch zu den normalen pro2 sein. von den flow felgen bin ich seit gut 2 monaten selbst sehr überzeugt. allerdings reisst mich die graue beschichtung jetzt nicht wirklich vom hocker. muss man dann abschließend im eingebauten zustand sehen, bin gespannt


----------



## stuk (26. März 2010)

ja die naben sehen schön aus, passen mit den fräsungen auch super zum "n-industrial-style" aber putzen mag ich die nicht unbedingt.

das grau der felgen finde ich klasse.
ich plane bald mal ein projekt mit dem matten grauton der militärflugzeuge bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher ob das dem aircraft-grey entspricht....  
RAL 7000 müßte meine wunschfarbe sein.


----------



## der-gute (26. März 2010)

früher, ganz früher, da hatte ich mal nen Pulstar Laufradsatz...

sowas wie die hier, nur in poliert:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (27. März 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> früher, ganz früher, da hatte ich mal nen Pulstar Laufradsatz...



ja, von den dingern habe ich auch noch 2 komplette sätze in der garage liegen... man kann ja nie wissen, vielleicht steht ja nochmal ein retro-aufbau an


----------



## guru39 (28. März 2010)

Hier mal wieder meinz


----------



## nationrider (28. März 2010)

surreal super


----------



## OldSchool (28. März 2010)

Ja geile Bilder. Vor allem das Erste finde ich klasse!!

Herr der Ringe mäßige Wolken.


----------



## Monolithic (29. März 2010)

Richtig geil in Szene gesetzt! 


Auflösung und Detailgrad ist auch unfassbar... was benutzt du für eine Kamera (und wie lange schon)?


----------



## Kaena (29. März 2010)

Monolithic schrieb:


> Richtig geil in Szene gesetzt!
> 
> 
> Auflösung und Detailgrad ist auch unfassbar... was benutzt du für eine Kamera (und wie lange schon)?



Die Bilder habe ich für meinen Ollen gemacht 
Und benutzt habe ich die Canon EOS 50D, etwa vor einem Jahr gekauft.
Die Originalpics bieten noch eine viel bessere Auflösung, durch das Reduzieren haben die ganz schön verloren 
....und danke noch 
LG Linda


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (29. März 2010)

Hey Linda setz deinen Ollen doch auch mal so in Szene und meld ihn bei germanys next TOP-Modell an.


----------



## guru39 (29. März 2010)

Das hat sie doch schon Softy, aber aus Schoiße kann man nunmal keine Sachertorte Backen


----------



## softbiker (29. März 2010)

Naja steht ja auch nicht jeder auf Sacher


----------



## Kaena (30. März 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Hey Linda setz deinen Ollen doch auch mal so in Szene und meld ihn bei germanys next TOP-Modell an.



 Das schafft er nie 
(vergleich mal sein Avartar mit dem Bild...)


----------



## softbiker (30. März 2010)

Kaena schrieb:


> Das schafft er nie
> (vergleich mal sein Avartar mit dem Bild...)



Hab ich schon der squirrel hat keine Fliegermütze auf


----------



## habbadu (30. März 2010)

@ Guru

Sehr lässige Oberbekleidung!
Maloja?!


----------



## guru39 (30. März 2010)

@ Habbadu,
ja is von Maloja.


@ meine Olle,
eigentlich ging es mir aber um mein Puff Shirt


----------



## Simbl (30. März 2010)

Wo bleiben eigentlich die gescheiten Bilder? Hab noch kein einziges???


----------



## Luke-VTT (7. April 2010)

Kuckst Du hier und hier und schließlich hier.


----------



## softbiker (8. April 2010)

Alles keine schönen Aufbauten 

AUSSER das von delahero. Mit BOS-Komponenten einfach WAAAHNSINN!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankweber (15. April 2010)

Fertsch geschraubt - jetzet inde heia- pics gibt es wenn die decals da sind


vinc schickt sie morgen los.


----------



## frankweber (16. April 2010)

Eigentlich wollte ich erst Bilder machen, wenn die richtigen Decals da sind ( kleinere, selbe Ausführung )aber meiner Frau gefällt es auch so drum hab ich mal ein paar Fotos hochgeladen. 
Die Probefahrt muß leider noch ein wenig warten, da ich wieder ins Krankenhaus muß so wie gestern um mit meiner Frau am Bett der Schwiegermutter die letzten Stunden bei ihr zu sein.








Also hier mal die ersten Bilder :























Gürü ich danke Dir für den Vorbau!! ( übrigens mit Titanschrauben 201g)





















Vielen Dank auch an alle Beteiligten, die mir freundlicherweise auch meine Extrawünsche erfüllt haben.

Ich freue mich drauf endlich zu fahren ( Das Fahrwerk hab ich schon  so weit abgestimmt im Hof ) und das war schon eine Freude 

Im Übrigen wiegt es 16089g mit dem Kabelbinder  an der Gabel.

So jetzt muß ich weg 
Gruß Frank


----------



## Ferkelmann (16. April 2010)

Mir ein Touch zu viel Gold. Ansonsten sinnige Teilewahl, steckt definitiv viel Liebe und Arbeit drin


----------



## guru39 (16. April 2010)

sehr geile Kiste Frank


----------



## Luke-VTT (16. April 2010)

sehr geile Kiste Frank  und ich glaube Du hast recht, mit kleineren Decals noch einen Touch besser.


----------



## dreamdeep (16. April 2010)

Sehr geiler und stimmiger Aufbau und vor allem auch Gewichtsmässig spitze. Macht bestimmt sau spaß die Kiste. Meinen Glückwunsch


----------



## Fibbs79 (16. April 2010)

eines der schönsten AFR wie ich finde!!
Bin mal gespannt wie lange du den Sattel fährst, ich hab ihn nach 3 Monaten verkauft.


----------



## .t1mo (16. April 2010)

Da bisher nur Kommentare zum Bike kamen, welches Zweifelsohne ein toller Aufbau ist, mein Beileid wegen der Schwiegermutter!


----------



## frankweber (16. April 2010)

bin mal wieder zu Hause;

für die augenblickliche Ausstattung mit Totem coil und Rc4 hab ich noch einen Deemax LRS - muß ich mal umstecken sind die silbernen mit R queen tubeless, die fahr ich im Park normalerweise.

Morgen sollte auch mein RS Monarch kommen, den hab ich gebraucht gekauft und der geht dann an Sport Imprt zum Umbau auf Tune B, da der als Erstausrüstungsteil von so einem Canyon bike mit Tune E ist taugt der für ein AFR nicht in der Konfig.
Dazu hab ich dann noch für Touren eine 2 Step Totem, die gerade beim Lackierer ist, so daß ich für ausgedehnte Touren mit vielen Hm auch noch mal gut 500 g runter komme, so ungefähr auf 15.5 mit der dann absenkbaren Gabel. 

Da die Gabeln bei diversen bikes durch Verwendung identischer Steuersätze austauschbar sind kann ich mir immer innerhalb weniger Minuten ein komplett anderes Fahrwerk einbauen.
Naja manchmal muß ich auch die Dämpferbuchsen tauschen aber auch das komplette Programm duaert nicht länger als 20 min.

Demnächst wird hoffentlich mal eine ausgiebige Probefahrt möglich sein, so dass ich sehen kann, in wie weit sich der Wechsel vom FR gelohnt hat.Nun aber zuerst  mal müssen wir weiter stark sein und ehrlich gesagt kostet es extrem viel Kraft.

Danke für die guten Wünsche und das Wohlgefallen am Aufbau.
Gruß Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibor-sonic (17. April 2010)

Zuerst wünsche ich dir und deiner Familie Viel Kraft.




Sehr sehr schönes AFR was du dir da aufgebaut hast,
Ist das ein 1.5 Steuerrohr? 
Stimmig finde ich die Druckstreben mit der Gabel und LRS,
sind die in Raw?

max


----------



## BOSTAD (17. April 2010)

Alles Gute für Eure Familie.

Tolles Bike!!


----------



## frankweber (17. April 2010)

Hier mal Bilder mit Deemax LRS, Gewicht so 16890g






URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/620063]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL]


URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/620065]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]


----------



## frankweber (17. April 2010)

sibor-sonic schrieb:


> Zuerst wünsche ich dir und deiner Familie Viel Kraft.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Vielen Dank 

ja ist ein 1.5 Steerer

 Gruß Frank


----------



## marco2 (17. April 2010)

Wunderschön!
Und beste Wünsche für deine Schwiegermutter!


----------



## delahero (18. April 2010)

Hier noch mal eine weitere Designstufe. Ist bald fertig werden noch 3 Dinge geändert und dann geht's erst richtig los.
[Bild]http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/3/3/9/4/4/_/large/AFRBus.jpg[Bild]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (19. April 2010)




----------



## softbiker (19. April 2010)

Das Teil ist der nackte Wahnsinn


----------



## pfalz (19. April 2010)

> Das Teil ist der nackte Wahnsinn



Mehr fällt mir dazu auch nicht ein....einfach genial


----------



## HypnoKröte (19. April 2010)

Meine Fresse 2 richtig geile Teile, Glückwunsch.


----------



## Exekuhtot (19. April 2010)

Word.


----------



## dreamdeep (19. April 2010)

Wow, endgeiles Gerät


----------



## chickenway-user (20. April 2010)

Ich glaub so nen AFR muss irgendwann auch noch her... Dann wird das FR das leichte Tourenfully 

Schon ein geiles Ding!


----------



## keiner (20. April 2010)

hallo,
hat jemand mit den crank brother sage laufraedern erfahrung?
danke!


----------



## trek 6500 (20. April 2010)

@frank : sehr schönes bike !!!


----------



## frankweber (20. April 2010)

Danke

Ich war heute früh morgens vor der Fahrt ins Krankenhaus noch ein wenig biken und muß sagen:

Das Teil ist allererste Sahne - ich bin total überrascht,daß es sich so leichtfüßig fährt und frage mich, warum es sich so easy zum Sprung abdrücken lässt.
Ist es die relativ kurze Kettenstrebe, die das begünstigt??

Echt die 35 km heut früh waren eine reine Freude. Ich freu mich drauf, wenn es mal in den Park geht, da grins ich dann sicher nur noch.

Dieser RC 4 ist aber auch wirklich saugut, jetzt wo ich ein vernünftiges Set up gefunden habe fällt mir der Vorteil gegenüber dem DHX auch sehr deutlich auf.
Die einstellbare Low Speed Druckstufe macht den Unterschied: lange, wellige, fiese Kurven in Schräglage und das Rad klebt am Boden wie Uhu.


URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/623683]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/url]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marco2 (20. April 2010)

Was sind das eigentlich für Felgen? Sehen nach Alu roh aus.


----------



## frankweber (20. April 2010)

Ztr Flow in 9007 gepulvert


----------



## dreamdeep (20. April 2010)

Einfach traumhaft das AFR 

Ist das die 2010 oder die alte The One? Lässt sich auf dem Foto so schwer erkennen.



> Ich war heute früh morgens vor der Fahrt ins Krankenhaus...


Wünsche dir viel Kraft das durchzustehen!


----------



## frankweber (21. April 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Einfach traumhaft das AFR
> 
> Ist das die 2010 oder die alte The One? Lässt sich auf dem Foto so schwer erkennen.
> 
> ...


 
Ist ne funkelneue One, bei meiner alten vom FR war die Leitung hinten zu kurz und ich bekam die für 180

 je ( ohne Scheiben) 

Funzt noch besser als die alte.

Danke 

Gruß Frank


----------



## wunny1980 (22. April 2010)

super räder. 
meins kommt 18KW. also in 2-4 wochen hoffe ich. dafür hat es schon den neuen  66° lenkwinkel. ich kanns kaum erwarten. 
hat schon jemand getestet ob, und wie gut ne kowa 180 in das afr passt(platz zwischen brücke und unterrohr beim eindrehen)


----------



## dreamdeep (22. April 2010)

wunny1980 schrieb:


> super räder.
> meins kommt 18KW. also in 2-4 wochen hoffe ich. dafür hat es schon den neuen  66° lenkwinkel. ich kanns kaum erwarten.
> hat schon jemand getestet ob, und wie gut ne kowa 180 in das afr passt(platz zwischen brücke und unterrohr beim eindrehen)



Wenn Du da sicher gehen willst, würde ich kurz bei Nicolai nachhaken, wenn das AFR noch nicht in Produktion ist, kannst Du das mit dem Lenkwinkel noch ändern.

Die Kowa passt zu 99% nicht. Beim AM mit AFR Unterrohr fehlen da gut 1,5 cm Platz. Selbst mit etwas steileren Lenkwinkel haut das nicht hin. Die Brücke baut so verdammt hoch, leider. Aber du kannst es ja selbst testen, kannst die Gabel ja wieder zurücksenden wenn es nicht passt.


----------



## wunny1980 (22. April 2010)

angerufen hab ich schon. das hab ich sofort gemacht. wird schon mit neuem winkel ausgeliefert. 
schade wegen der kowa. die gabel gefällt mir doch sehr gut. ich wusste nicht das man testen kann ob sie passt.
hab einen reset steuersatz. 1.1/8 
der baut ja auch nochmal 19mm auf. mal sehen. erstmal muss der rahmen kommen.


----------



## dreamdeep (22. April 2010)

wunny1980 schrieb:


> ich wusste nicht das man testen kann ob sie passt.



Im Rahmen des normalen Widerrufsrecht halt, wie bei jedem anderen Onlineshop auch, d.h. hinhalten obs passt. Einbauen und dann zurückschicken geht natürlich nicht.


----------



## fuzzball (22. April 2010)

man kann sie auch in das Steuerrohr reinstecken, da ein prüfen der Ware erlaubt ist; prüfen dahingehend ob sie passt, gerade in Bezug auf den Abstand zum Unterrohr. Allerdings würde ich keine Kralle einschlagen, noch einen Vorbau montieren da dieses über ein prüfen hinaus gehen kann.
Bei einer Online Bestellung schreiben viele Händler eine Widerrufsfrist von 2 Wochen dieses ist so nicht richtig, bei Onlinebestellungen beginnt die Widerspruchsfrist erst wenn die Lieferung von Waren beim Empfänger eingegangen ist. Ab dann gelten die 2 Wochen, dass aber auch nur wenn die Sendung eine ordentliche Widerrufsbelehrung enthalten hat.

Ist zwar blöd für den Onlinehändler, aber gewisse Nachteile ggü einem lokalen Händler muss es ja geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankweber (27. April 2010)

Hab gerade mal mein AFR auf unter 16 kg gedrückt.( 15,6)

Bin mal gespannt wie sich ein AFR mit Luftdämpfer fährt.
Hab günstig einen Monarch erstanden in 222 ( gibt es eigentlich nicht im Aftermarket, weil Erstausrüstung aus einem Koblenzer)

Mein AFR wird aber doch noch mit Coildämpfer ein wenig schwerer als die bisherigen 16,1, da die richtige Feder schwerer sein wird als die aus meinem DHX 5, die zu kurz vom Hub war.

Bin jetzt schon einiges gefahren und es macht richtig Spaß, das Teil


----------



## sluette (28. April 2010)

bei dem monarch gibt's doch drei verschiedene werks setups (a,b und c). irgendwo stand hier mal welches setup für AFR / AM am besten ist. da würde ich schon drauf achten, nicht das du das potential nicht voll ausschöpfen kannst.


----------



## frankweber (28. April 2010)

sluette schrieb:


> bei dem monarch gibt's doch drei verschiedene werks setups (a,b und c). irgendwo stand hier mal welches setup für AFR / AM am besten ist. da würde ich schon drauf achten, nicht das du das potential nicht voll ausschöpfen kannst.


 

Laut Hendrik von Nicolai bevorzugt Elmar Keinecke tune E für AM / AFR, der Dämpfer hat tune E, ein Umbau auf tune B oder ähnliches ist mit geringen Kosten jederzeit bei Sport Import realisierbar.

So und nun geht es raus testen, mein Tee ist fertig und der Wald wartet.


----------



## fuzzball (28. April 2010)

6.33 Uhr, da erscheckst du ja die armen Wildschweine  viel Spaß


----------



## frankweber (28. April 2010)

fuzzball schrieb:


> 6.33 Uhr, da erscheckst du ja die armen Wildschweine  viel Spaß


In der Tat hab ich heut eines gesehen, gott sei Dank waren es 10 m Abstand, trotzdem rutscht einem immer das Herz in die Hose bei den Viechern.

Die Zeit ist bei mir eigentlich üblich 6 Aufstehen 6.30 biken bis 9 und dann unter die Dusche - dann arbeiten !

Der Dämpfer fühlt sich nicht schlecht an, braucht aber jede Menge Puste ( bin bei 195 Psi) um sich gut anzufühlen.

Bei ordentlich Speed macht er einen guten Eindruck, werd aber mal weiter testen in ruppigerem Terrain, bin gespannt wie er sich da anfühlt.

Die Optik ist eher gewöhnungsbedürftig in dem Bike ( hab dann wenigstens mal die Dekorfolie abgezogen) - zum Auftritt eines solchen bikes passt dann ein Vivid Air oder dhx air besser.


----------



## softbiker (28. April 2010)

@franki
ich hab mir schonmal überlegt bei Dir vorbeizuschauen und ein kleines Ründchen mit Dir zu drehen. Aber bei der Ausdauer und bei der Tageszeit dreh ich mich dann doch lieber nochmal um


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (29. April 2010)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


>



für mich bisher das beste AFR Setup, wie (nach ein paar Wochen mehr Erfahrung) harmoniert der Stoy mit dem Hinterbau?

fährt jemand das AFR mit Umwerferturm? Um wieviel reduziert sich der max Federweg?


----------



## fuzzball (29. April 2010)

frankweber schrieb:


> In der Tat hab ich heut eines gesehen, gott sei Dank waren es 10 m Abstand, trotzdem rutscht einem immer das Herz in die Hose bei den Viechern.



ging mir Sonntags Morgens um 7 von der Fuxi runter ähnlich, da stand so eine Sau auf dem Trail, wir haben uns beide so erschrocken, dass wir beide das Weite ergriffen haben


----------



## Luke-VTT (29. April 2010)

Das erinnert mich an eine nette Gechichte aus dem aktuellen Norr[FONT="][URL="http://www.norrona.com/downloads/NorrnaMagazineNoHIGHRESOLUTION.pdf"]øna Magazin[/URL] (btw imho eine der besten outdoor-Zeitschriften, obwohl "nur" das Werbemagazin einer Firma viel besserer und auch unabhängigerer Journalismus als in den großen Mags, I recommend!), wo Norrona-Teamfahrer auf dem Seven-Summits-Trail vor einem Bären flüchten. Nett zu lesen.

Zum Thema Wildschweine: Gut, daß ich nie so früh bike gehe 
[/FONT]


----------



## delahero (29. April 2010)

fuzzball schrieb:


> für mich bisher das beste AFR Setup, wie (nach ein paar Wochen mehr Erfahrung) harmoniert der Stoy mit dem Hinterbau?
> 
> fährt jemand das AFR mit Umwerferturm? Um wieviel reduziert sich der max Federweg?



Hallo Fuzzball

der Dämpfer funktioniert sehr gut mit dem Hinterbau. Nach dem 6/7 Einsatz hat das etwas unangenehme Schmatzen auch nachgelassen oder ich hab mich einfach nur dran gewöhnt. Ich bin beeindruckt von der Performance, habe aber vor am Wochenende oder nächste Woche noch die richtige Federhärte auszuloten. Bei hohen Drops hat man das Gefühl durchzuschlagen. Die High Speed Abstimmungsmöglichkeiten sind sehr präzise und man merkt schon nach wenigen Clicks wie der Hinterbau dem entsprechend arbeitet. Man muss sich natürlich bei dem Dämpfer genau wie bei anderen Produkten genau damit auseinander setzen. Selbe Strecke, Änderungen aufschreiben, 2-3 Mal runter. Set Up ändern, aufschreiben und wieder runter. Kennst de ja.... Ohne Werkzeug keine Eistellung was ich aber gut finde dann kann nicht jeder Depp dran rumspielen oder was verstellen.

Die Gabel finde ich auch sehr gut da ich bis jetzt schon Produkte von Marzocchi (66) Rock Shox (Totem) und Fox (36 / 40) gefahren bin, welche Performace versprechen und ich somit einen Vergleich ziehen kann. Die Gabel spricht super sensibel an auch wenn ich die härteste Feder einbauen musste. Habe ein wenig zugelegt und bin bei einem Kampfgewicht von 96 Kilo. Sackt im Wiegetritt kaum ein und bietet trotz Singlecrown viel Kurven oder Bremsstabilität.

Ich weiß das das Extra Geld schon schmerzen kann aber ich denke das die beiden Produkte den extra Obolus wert sind. Es wird sich zeigen wie anfällig das System ist auf lange Sicht ist. Halte Euch auf dem laufenden und Schicke dann mal ein Paar Action Bilder.


----------



## fuzzball (29. April 2010)

super danke, war die reine Neugier, fahr dieselbe Gabel/Dämpfer Kombo im Perp (davor für ein paar Monate im Helius ST) und ich bin immernoch begeistert 
Ich geb lieber 100.- mehr aus und hab dann keinerlei technische Probleme; das mit dem schmatzen ist am anfang normal bis die Dichtungen "eingefahren" sind - bei der Gabel ist es ähnlich.


----------



## delahero (29. April 2010)

fuzzball schrieb:


> super danke, war die reine Neugier, fahr dieselbe Gabel/Dämpfer Kombo im Perp (davor für ein paar Monate im Helius ST) und ich bin immernoch begeistert
> Ich geb lieber 100.- mehr aus und hab dann keinerlei technische Probleme; das mit dem schmatzen ist am anfang normal bis die Dichtungen "eingefahren" sind - bei der Gabel ist es ähnlich.



Ja klar ich weiß bzw. hatte gehofft das das Material bei dem Preis auf exakte Passung gebaut ist. Aber Du kennst das ja neuer Bock, fett in die Geldtasche gegriffen und dann quietscht die Kiste als würdest Du auf einem Furzkissen sitzen. Ich würd halt gerne super silent durch den Wald flitzen.


----------



## sibor-sonic (1. Mai 2010)

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mein AFR mit einer Lyrik 170 mm und 1.5 aufzubauen, anderer Gedanke ist gleich doch lieber eine Boxxer.
Ufo ST wo ich die Totem übernommen hätte will ich nun doch nicht hergeben kann mich nicht trennen.
Somit hätte ich mit dem AFR einen Freerider "light" für Touren und mit dem UFO ST ein gröberes wie zb Bikepark.
Seither bin ich mit dem UFO Touren gefahren und 5-6 mal im Bikepark.
Spricht da was dagegen eine Lyrik im AFR?


----------



## timbowjoketown (1. Mai 2010)

Warum nimmst Du dann nicht gleich ein Helius AM. Damit hättest Du weniger Gewicht und alles was Du brauchst für Lightfreeridetouren...


----------



## pfalz (1. Mai 2010)

Warum nicht ein FR...?


----------



## sibor-sonic (1. Mai 2010)

Beim AM, da stört mich die Freigabe für Drops bis 1m,
mit dem AFR hätte ich mehr Reserve.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timbowjoketown (1. Mai 2010)

Die Freigabe ist doch hinfällig geworden, oder täusche ich mich da? Es hat doch mittlerweile auch eine Bikeparkfreigabe und die Möglichkeit mehr Federweg durch anderen Dämpferschlitten zu realisieren...


----------



## pfalz (1. Mai 2010)

Ich find (vorsicht, eine Meinung ), das AFR mit Lyrik würde irgendwie 'halb verhungert' aussehen...mit der geänderten Geometrie ohnhin fragwürdig, ob da 170mm nicht zu wenig wären. Mit einem FR (welches Dir auf Anfrage bestimmt auch geschweißt wird) zum Beispiel hättest Du auch eine volle Parkfreigabe. Für mich das ideale Enduro/Light Freeride. In ein AFR würde ich minimum eine Totem 'reinpacken. Oder ein AM mit verstärktem Rohrsatz für mehr 'Reserve'.


----------



## dreamdeep (1. Mai 2010)

AM mit AFR Unterrohr und verstärkten Hinterbau (AFR oder AM Rohrsatz)


----------



## frankweber (2. Mai 2010)

pfalz schrieb:


> Warum nicht ein FR...?


 

Fr ist nach wie vor "State of the art" in Technik und Funktion.

Ein Super bike und ohne Probleme mit ca 15 kg für ausgedehte Touren mit Freerideanteilen ohne Limits voll einsetzbar.

Das relativ hohe Oberrohr umgeht man indem man bei der Größenwahl ne Nummer kleiner nimmt wie üblich (oder custom)und dann ist das ne super Spaßmaschine.

Gruß Frank


----------



## OldSchool (2. Mai 2010)

frankweber schrieb:


> Fr ist nach wie vor "State of the art" in Technik und Funktion.
> 
> Ein Super bike und ohne Probleme mit ca 15 kg für ausgedehte Touren mit Freerideanteilen ohne Limits voll einsetzbar.
> 
> ...



Das Oberrohr ist doch bei allen gleich hoch oder täusche ich mich da?

FR ist gut.

Gewicht ist miti doppelt coil und XL knapp 17 kg.


----------



## Luke-VTT (3. Mai 2010)

AFR und AM sind stärker gesloped als FR und ST.


----------



## softbiker (3. Mai 2010)

pfalz schrieb:


> Ich find (vorsicht, eine Meinung ), das AFR mit Lyrik würde irgendwie 'halb verhungert' aussehen...mit der geänderten Geometrie ohnhin fragwürdig, ob da 170mm nicht zu wenig wären. Mit einem FR (welches Dir auf Anfrage bestimmt auch geschweißt wird) zum Beispiel hättest Du auch eine volle Parkfreigabe. Für mich das ideale Enduro/Light Freeride. In ein AFR würde ich minimum eine Totem 'reinpacken. Oder ein AM mit verstärktem Rohrsatz für mehr 'Reserve'.



Ich find zum filigranen Rahmen des AFR ist ne Totem total überdimensioniert. Die dicken Standrohre passen nicht zu dem etwas schmäleren Rahmen. Sogar ne neue Boxxer finde ich schon zu fett.
Ich träume jede Nacht von einem AFR mit ner DC-Travis von Motopikan oder na alten umlackierten Boxxer WC. 32mm oder 35mm Standrohre harmonieren vollkommen mit dem AFR.
Wobei ich denke dass die neuen 180mm Fox genauso wie die N´Dee in dem Rahmen einfach das NonPlusUltra ist.


----------



## frankweber (3. Mai 2010)

Das ist bei einem 1.5 Steerer meines Erachtens kein Thema, die Optik stimmt schon und filigran ist eigentlich doch was anderes.

Naja und die N´dee ist wohl nicht wirklich so gut wie manch einer glauben machen will und hat noch wesentliche Nachteile wie Klemmung der Achse wie vor 10 Jahren mit WErkzeug und Verstellen zum Set up mit Werkzeug - sorry nicht mein Daing, denn es kann schon sein, daß man auf einer intesiven Tour auch mal ein schnelles Set up für bestimmte Abschnitte mag und dann will ich nicht mit Werkzeug rumfrickeln, wie einer der eine Panne hat.


----------



## Kontragonist (3. Mai 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Ich find zum filigranen Rahmen des AFR ist ne Totem total überdimensioniert. Die dicken Standrohre passen nicht zu dem etwas schmäleren Rahmen. Sogar ne neue Boxxer finde ich schon zu fett. ()



_Sogar_ die Boxxer? Ich finde, Doppelbrücken-Gabeln sehen wegen dem ganzen Gesumse ums Steuerrohr zu Fett aus. Die Totem passt m.M.n. ans AFR wie der Arsch aufn Eimer, hier schön an meinem zu sehen 







Die 180er Fox gefällt mir rein Optisch nicht. Die weit über die Achse verlängerten Tauchrohre sind doch ne Notlösung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankweber (3. Mai 2010)

Auch auf dem oben geposteten 1 1/8 bestückten finde ich keine proportionelle Disharmonie.

Da sind wir dann wohl bei dem Affe und der Seife


----------



## Kontragonist (3. Mai 2010)

Du meinst: ",Geschmackssacheâ sprach der Igel und bestieg die WurzelbÃ¼rste"? 

Um noch mal auf sibor-sonicâs Frage zum Thema Lyrik zurÃ¼ck zu kommen: Die wurde in der aktuellen Ausgabe einer bekannten Zeitschrift ziemlich gut getestet (Solo-Air-variante). In der Gesamtwertung besser als Totem Coil und 2-Step und sogar als die Nâdee, die relativ schlecht abgeschnitten hat (das Testmodell hat Ãl verloren. Montagsmodell). Mit laut Mag. 173 mm Federweg hat die Lyrik auch nur 3 mm weniger als die Totem Coil (176 mm, maÃe von Mag. gemessen).

FÃ¼r die, die es lieber etwas filigraner mÃ¶gen, ist das sicher ne interessante Alternative â*zumal die Lyrik mit (wieder vom Mag. gewogenen) 2.203 g noch mal 430 g leichter ist als meine Totem Solo Air â¦ Wenn ich das mal frÃ¼her gewusst hÃ¤tte!


----------



## frankweber (3. Mai 2010)

Die Lyrik solo air 2010 ist prima, hab die im FR aber fände sie im AFR zu kurz, ich werd es demnächst mal umstecken und mal den Lenkwinkel betrachten, denke aber das der zu steil sein wird, da der mit ner Totem schon recht steil ist muss man das dann schon wollen 

Gruß Frank


----------



## hands diamond (3. Mai 2010)

Laut der aktuellen Freeride sind die Einbauhöhen der Lyrik und Totem exakt identisch (560mm). Ein wenig kann man ja auch noch mit dem Steuersatz spielen.


----------



## frankweber (3. Mai 2010)

Naja ein Massband bedienen die sicher richtig, dann mach doch die Lyrik ins AFR.

Funktion ist 1 a


----------



## hands diamond (3. Mai 2010)

frankweber schrieb:


> Naja ein Massband bedienen die sicher richtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (3. Mai 2010)

frankweber schrieb:


> Naja ein Massband bedienen die sicher richtig, dann mach doch die Lyrik ins AFR.


Darauf würde ich mich nicht verlassen. Die Angabe der Kowa (585mm) liegt mit 1cm über dem was ich bei meiner gemessen habe (575mm).
Die Lyrik hat "offziell" 545mm bzw. 555mm als 170mm Version. Die Totem 565mm. 
Auf die Angabe der Freeride würde ich mich nicht verlassen. Viel zu oft stimmen technische angaben nicht oder werden einfach vertauscht.


----------



## hands diamond (3. Mai 2010)

Geben die Hersteller bei der Einbauhöhe nicht auch immer ordentlich Toleranzen mit an? Ich dachte, da war mal was.


----------



## frankweber (3. Mai 2010)

Ich hab 2 Totem und 2 Lyrik - ich werd sie mal nachmessen


----------



## dreamdeep (3. Mai 2010)

frankweber schrieb:


> Ich hab 2 Totem und 2 Lyrik - ich werd sie mal nachmessen


----------



## guru39 (3. Mai 2010)

Meine Lyrik hat genau 555mm. Und 2,15Kg


----------



## frankweber (3. Mai 2010)

Lyrik solo air 170   2010   562mm
Totem coil    180   2009   566mm
Lyrik 2 step   160  2009    555mm

Totem 2 step  180   2010   kann ich gerade nicht messen, da die nach dem Lackieren noch demontiert ist 

Gruß Frank


----------



## guru39 (3. Mai 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Meine Lyrik hat genau 555mm. Und 2,15Kg



mit 170mm, im übrigen, sehr exakt gemessen!


----------



## sibor-sonic (4. Mai 2010)

da hab ich ja was angezettelt mit der Unentschlossenheit meiner Gabelwahl,
An meiner Bestellung des AFR`s werd ich nix mehr ändern,
das ist mir jetzt zu kurzfristig bis zum Liefertermin.

Nach der Bauchwahl wird es eine Lyrik 170 DH Solo Air mit 1.5,
nach der Anzahl Bikepark Anwesenheiten (auch 1Woche PDS geplant)
wird es eine Boxxer,wobei ich das klar mit dem UFO und Totem
abdecken kann.
Na ja, danke auf jedenfalls fürs messen und den Anregungen


----------



## free-for-ride (6. Mai 2010)

Rahmen: Nicolai Helius AFR Mod. 2010 (Göße L) in Pale-Blue
Gabel: Rockshox Totem Solo-Air
Dämpfer: Marzocchi Roco Worldcup
Bremsen: Avid Juicy 5 mit 203mm Scheiben
Steuersatz: Reset 118-HD2
Lager: Truvativ Howitzer
Kurbel: Truvativ Hussefelt DH /
Kettenführung: Truvativ Boxguide
Felgen: Mavic EX 721
Speichen: Sapim
Naben: Hope II Pro
Reifen: Schwalbe Fat-Albert light
Schaltung: Sram X.9
Kassette: SRAM PG-990
Kette: SRAM PC-991
Lenker: Truvativ Hussefelt DH
Vorbau: Truvativ Hussefelt
Griffe: ODI
Sattel: SQ-Lab 612
Sattelstütze: Ritchey WCS V2
Pedalen: NC17


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Mai 2010)

. . is dat guuut....    

bin damit gestern ein wenig gefahren,-
 das dingen geht echt nach vorne... 
div. parts ändern,- hammerschmidt,- luftdämpfer.
dann ist es ca. 1-2 kg . leichter ,- u. es ist unschlagbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (6. Mai 2010)

Also ich muss sagen dass Teil gefällt mir auch äußerst gut.
Wie khujand mein ne Hammerschmidt dann wäre dass Teil echt perfekt.
Aber so wie er aufgebaut hat will er sowieso nicht bergauf treten damit, dann ist das Ding bestimmt ne Abfahrtsrakete.


----------



## free-for-ride (6. Mai 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> will er sowieso nicht bergauf treten



da bin ich wahrlich zu faul zu


----------



## frankweber (6. Mai 2010)

sehr gut das Teil


----------



## sibor-sonic (6. Mai 2010)

Sehr schön,
die Totem macht sich gut.
Gewicht wäre noch interessant.


----------



## Luke-VTT (6. Mai 2010)

Ich find ohne HS aber it nem Roco Air. Das würd schon ein halbes Kilo bringen. Ein paar Teile taugen mir auch nicht aber mich beeindruckt, wei schön schlicht das Rad aufgebaut ist. Kein Bling-Bling, kein Firlefanz. Freeirde-Fuktion. Super!


----------



## frankweber (8. Mai 2010)

Hab hier nun mal Pics von meiner lackierten 2 Step totem und von der Karre mit Luftdämpfer und neuem Sattel.










[/URL


AF air:


[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/637124]


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (8. Mai 2010)

Gabel schaut gut aus!Taugt der Lufti was im AFR?Hab letzte woche mal nen Fox rp23 im FR getestet,aber das war mal gar nix


----------



## c_w (8. Mai 2010)

Hm... ich find die neue Lackierung passt nicht. Aber naja... muss ja dir gefallen


----------



## frankweber (8. Mai 2010)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> Gabel schaut gut aus!Taugt der Lufti was im AFR?Hab letzte woche mal nen Fox rp23 im FR getestet,aber das war mal gar nix


 

Der Monarch machts wirklich gut , ist e tune, die Gabel war vorher weiß mit gold ( kotz), die Coil Totem  ist unverändert, das Luftfahrwerk ist in 10 Minuten umgeändert, da Steuersätze identisch und ich mittlerweile die unteren -Resetlager und Dichtungen( zusätzlich gekauft) drauflasse, da hier die Demontage nervt, weil das Zeug so passgenau ist von Koehn.

Die Gabeln mit 1.5 Steerer passen in 3 verschieden Räder und lassen sich so nach Belieben kurzfristig untereinander austauschen.

Mit der 2 Step/ Monarch Kombi ist die Tourentauglichkeit wirklich gegeben.


Macht Spaß und erweitert mit wenig Handgriffen den Einsatzbereich .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stagediver (9. Mai 2010)

Endlich konnte ich mal Bilder von meinem AFR machen 
Leider kommt das knallige Blutorange auf den Fotos nicht so toll rüber.

Teileliste:

Rahmen: Nicolai Helius AFR Custom-Geo
Gabel: Rock Shox Boxxer World Cup 2008
Dämpfer: Fox DHX 5.0 400lbs
Steuersatz: Acros AH-07 DH
Naben: DT Swiss Hügi FR
Speichen: DT Swiss Competition 2,0/1,8mm
Felgen: Alexrims Supra 28
Reifen: Schwalbe Muddy Mary GG/TC
Schläuche: Schwalbe AV13
Bremsen: Formula The One 200/200mm
Schaltwerk: Sram X9 Short Cage
Schalthebel: X9 Trigger
Kassette: Sram PG 970 11/23 Zähne
Kette: Sram PC 971 Hollow Pin
Kurbel: Truvativ Stylo OCT
Kettenblatt: Blackspire Epic DH 40 Zähne
Innenlager: Truvativ GXP Team
Pedale: Shimano SPD 540
Kettenführung: e-thirteen LG1
Vorbau: Sunline V1 Boxxer Vorbau integriert
Lenker: Syntace Vector DH 710mm
Griffe: Reverse Imperial "lock on" Griffe
Sattel: SDG FX I-Beam
Sattelstütze: SDG I-Beam Alu
Sattelklemme: ???

Gewicht: 15,74 kg (mit MuddyMary Freeride)

Vielen Dank an Artur für´s Pulvern der Gabel 
und an Guru + John McLeash bei Beratung zwecks Geo. 

Hey Bernd... die Bilder sind on.


----------



## WODAN (9. Mai 2010)

Stagediver schrieb:


> Endlich konnte ich mal Bilder von meinem AFR machen
> Leider kommt das knallige Blutorange auf den Fotos nicht so toll rüber .
> 
> Lenkwinkel: 65°
> ...



Wow, das wurde aber auch Zeit 
Poste mal bitte die Teileliste dazu.


----------



## Stagediver (9. Mai 2010)

WODAN schrieb:


> Wow, das wurde aber auch Zeit
> Poste mal bitte die Teileliste dazu.



Hab oben noch die Teileliste eingefügt.


----------



## softbiker (9. Mai 2010)

@ stagediver
Echt ein Klasse Bike aber wenn dich die Reduzierhülse am Vorbau sehe muss ich würgen. Sorry


----------



## Stagediver (9. Mai 2010)

@softbiker:

Nichts, was man nicht noch ändern kann  Hatte die halt noch...
Wo gibts denn schwarze?


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (9. Mai 2010)

sehr geiles Rad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankweber (9. Mai 2010)

astreines Teil, gefällt sehr gut


----------



## guru39 (10. Mai 2010)

Hammer  Aber das Gewicht kann ich einfach nicht glauben


----------



## Stagediver (10. Mai 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hammer  Aber das Gewicht kann ich einfach nicht glauben



Vielen Dank 

Hatte es sogar noch an einer anderen Waage hängen... gleiches Ergebnis.


----------



## checkb (11. Mai 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hammer  Aber das Gewicht kann ich einfach nicht glauben



Geht mir genauso, Traumbike.


----------



## Stagediver (11. Mai 2010)

Na, vllt mag der Guru dieses Jahr ein Sommertreffen einberufen.
Dann können wir es mal an die Waage hängen


----------



## John McLeash (11. Mai 2010)

Sehr schönes Bike, Gewicht auch sehr gut.

Viel Spass damit...

P.S.: ich warte noch auf Antwort von Kalle wegen customgeo ION


----------



## BOSTAD (14. Mai 2010)

sabber, mir gefallen alle


----------



## BOSTAD (18. Mai 2010)

Wie fährt sich denn die Boxxer an dem Radel, die Gabel scheint ja eine beliebte Kombination mit dem AFR zu sein. Könnte man damit ggf. auch ein bisschen Bergauf fahren ohne gleich hustend vom Sattel zu springen. Seid Ihr mit der Kombo zufrieden?

Bin ja mal mit Guru´s um seinen Laden gefahren aber da war halt keine Steigung


----------



## stuk (18. Mai 2010)

hallo bostad,
ich nochmal, bedenke das die Geo sich beim AFR grade geändert hat. Irgendwo stand das die Winkel flacher geworden sind. Erfahrungen von den Kollegen hier dürften sich dann auf den älteren steileren Lenkwinkel beziehen. Nicht ganz unwichtig, wenn man auch an "bergauf" denkt.
mfg


----------



## guru39 (18. Mai 2010)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Wie fährt sich denn die Boxxer an dem Radel, die Gabel scheint ja eine beliebte Kombination mit dem AFR zu sein. Könnte man damit ggf. auch ein bisschen Bergauf fahren ohne gleich hustend vom Sattel zu springen. Seid Ihr mit der Kombo zufrieden?



Die Kombo is einfach nur Porno, und Berschuff is es a kä Probläm.

Wenn du willst komm doch mal Sa. nach HD zum Testen!



stuk schrieb:


> hallo bostad,
> ich nochmal, bedenke das die Geo sich beim AFR grade geändert hat. Irgendwo stand das die Winkel flacher geworden sind. Erfahrungen von den Kollegen hier dürften sich dann auf den älteren steileren Lenkwinkel beziehen. Nicht ganz unwichtig, wenn man auch an "bergauf" denkt.
> mfg



Wir haben hier Leutz mit ION´s dabei, und die kommen auch alle locker den Berg bei uns hoch. Das bischen flacherer Winkel sollte also Wurscht sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOSTAD (18. Mai 2010)

Hi Guru,

danke für das Angebot, ich werde es auch sicher in Anspruch nehmen, allerdings kann ich dieses WE nicht. Muss nächste Woche leider ne Klausur schreiben und da muss ich noch bissi was schaffen. 

Ich würde mich dann melden wenn sich ein Zeitfenster öffnet. Ach, ich schick dir gleich mal ne PM mit den Specs für meine Vorstellung eines Bikes.


----------



## stuk (18. Mai 2010)

sorry guru,
wollte ja nur helfen und Dir nicht ins Geschäft reden....
mfg


----------



## guru39 (18. Mai 2010)

Ist doch kein Thema Stuk


----------



## KHUJAND (19. Mai 2010)

Stagediver schrieb:


> Vielen Dank an Artur für´s Pulvern der Gabel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KHUJAND (19. Mai 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hammer  Aber das Gewicht kann ich einfach nicht glauben



ich auch nicht,- ! ! ! 
evtl. spinnt meine nagel neue KERN Hängewaage.


----------



## wunny1980 (3. Juni 2010)

mein afr ist endlich da. 

17.03kg wenn alles dran ist. die teile habe ich getrennt voneinander gewogen. auf einer tüv-geprüften wage. 

geändert wird noch der umwerferturm und der umwerfer. kommt ein xtr in schwarz dran.
die alte gabel fliegt ende des monats raus wenn die neue fox van rc2 kommt. 

geiles geschoß kann ich nur sagen.


----------



## habbadu (4. Juni 2010)

@wunny1980:

Viel Spaß mit dem Sahnestückchen
Du stellst doch bestimmt noch ein scharfes Bild hier ein, wenn das Radd fertig ist
...die Farbe des Bremssattels ist kraß

Grüße


----------



## wunny1980 (8. Juni 2010)

so. 
es ist traumhaft. wenn die neue gabel endlich drin ist bin ich erstmal fertig. 
umwerfer wird noch getauscht. 
und der kabelsalat wird noch schön gemacht wenn die fox kommt.

17.03kg wie es da steht.


----------



## der-gute (8. Juni 2010)

noch höher ging der Lenker nicht, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (8. Juni 2010)

wunny1980 schrieb:


> so.
> es ist traumhaft. wenn die neue gabel endlich drin ist bin ich erstmal fertig.
> umwerfer wird noch getauscht.
> und der kabelsalat wird noch schön gemacht wenn die fox kommt.
> ...



Das Gewicht glaube ich mal wieder nicht  Mit welcher Waage hast du es gewogen?

Ansonsten sääähhhhr geil, schwarz, schlicht, schön


----------



## wunny1980 (8. Juni 2010)

@ guru.
mit ner tüv geprüften apotheker waage. guckst du in meinem fotoalbum. 
aber du hast recht. hab die kette und griffe und umwerfer und kettenfühtung bei der rechnung vergessen.
da hat sich doch noch ein halbes kilo gefunden

so sind es 17.6kg 

teileliste und gewichte.

-rahmen: afr in L                                        : 3760g
-gabel: boxxer                                            :3100g
-mäntel: conti rubber queen                         :1920g
-kurbel+innenlager: saint                             :1080.7g
-laufrad hi: mavic721+dt440+dt supercomp  :1072.8g
-laufrad vo:mavic721*dt440+dt supercomp    :962.6g
-dämpfer: fox dhx 5.0 500lbs                        :942g
-bremse: gustav m                                      :837g (mit adapter)
-schläuche: maxxis freeride                         :572g 
-scheiben mit schrauben:                            :405.7g
-pedale: nc17 mg2                                      :371.4g
-ritzel: XT                                                  :298.25g
-kette: XT                                                  :285.9g
-lenker: boobar 750                                     :276.8g
-sattelstütze: syntace p6  (350mm)              :266.81g
-schalthebel: saint                                      :265.5g(mit zügen)
-schaltwerk: saint                                       :247.81g
-vorbau: funn ti                                           :191.42g
-headset: reset                                           :184.3g
-sattel: san marco aspide                            :172.46g
-umwerfer: XT                                            :142g 
-griffe: odi                                                   :117g
-kettenführung: 77designz                             :80g
-felgenband: dtswiss                                    :55.2g
-klemme: hope                                            :49.17g
-schaltzug hülle: jackwire                             :40g


gesamt:                                                   :17596,35g


mit der neuen gabel und vorbau so um die 17.3kg
mal schauen.
fährt sich auf jedenfall super. auch berg hoch. zwar nicht so schnell. aber geht.


----------



## guru39 (8. Juni 2010)

wunny1980 schrieb:


> fährt sich auf jedenfall super. auch berg hoch. zwar nicht so schnell. aber geht.



Das ist Hauptsache 

Offtopic An: Mein AM kommt nächste Woche  *freu*

Offtopic Ende


----------



## stuk (9. Juni 2010)

@ offtopic gurru
wieso kommt deins nächtse woche und meins für mitte juni geplante verschiebt sich um ca. 14 tage?
im produktionsplan steht für nächste woche auch keine AM-Auslieferung!

aber das warten wird sich lohnen!!!


----------



## guru39 (9. Juni 2010)

Warum meinz nächste Woche kommt weiß ich auch nicht. Ich hab Gestern mal bei N angerufen und gefragt, weil ich die fehlenden Teile bestellen will, und bekam die Aussage das meinz grad beim eloxieren ist. Somit sollte es , voraussichtlich, nächste Woche aufschlagen.


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Juni 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Warum meinz nächste Woche kommt.



ich freu mich so sehr. . .  als´ob es meinz ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (9. Juni 2010)

Das freut mich das du dich freust


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Juni 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Das freut mich das du dich freust



freitach rauschen wir die A6  an Eppelheim vorbei,- u. haben evtl. 5min. zeit um anzuhalten.


----------



## guru39 (9. Juni 2010)

A5 is näher. Würde mich rießig freuen


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Juni 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> A5 is näher. Würde mich rießig freuen



Rainer evtl. klappt es ja. 
 wie gesagt hab frau u. die kinder an bord,- wenn es machbar ist kommen wir um ca. 18 uhr für 10min. rein . 

DANKE !


----------



## guru39 (9. Juni 2010)

Ich räum auch auf für dich/euch


----------



## softbiker (9. Juni 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ich räum auch auf für dich/euch



Wie funktioniert das?

Schiebst du kurzzeitig alles zur Hintertür raus


----------



## guru39 (9. Juni 2010)

ich heb den Teppich an und kehre es drunter.


----------



## Harvester (9. Juni 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> ich heb den Teppich an und kehre es drunter.


 
Kommentar meiner Frau dazu:

Downhill im Wohnzimmer


----------



## Luke-VTT (9. Juni 2010)

@Guru: Ich bin höchst gespannt, wie es aussehen wird. Man darf sich sicher auf ein gutes Bike freuen!


----------



## de´ AK77 (9. Juni 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Wie funktioniert das?
> 
> Schiebst du kurzzeitig alles zur Hintertür raus



des funktioniert sou---

"he Praktikant mach sauber der Arthur kommt gleich!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (9. Juni 2010)

Luke-VTT schrieb:


> @Guru: Ich bin höchst gespannt, wie es aussehen wird. Man darf sich sicher auf ein gutes Bike freuen!



Hi Luke,
ich weiß selbst noch nicht wie das Baik dann ganz und in echt aussehen wird, einz ist aber klar es wird ein Absolutes Unikat so wie mein AFR 

Ontopic  

















Ontopic Off.

Steht zum Verkauf


----------



## KHUJAND (10. Juni 2010)

^^^^


@de´ AK77 lol


----------



## WiKiFRee (4. Juli 2010)

Hier mal ein Bild von meinem AFR 2010 in RAW / Orange


----------



## BOSTAD (4. Juli 2010)

Sehr geil..!!


----------



## habbadu (4. Juli 2010)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Sehr geil..!!



So sehe ich das auch


----------



## nollak (4. Juli 2010)

Oh ja das echt mal sehr geil.


----------



## KHUJAND (5. Juli 2010)

WiKi


----------



## de´ AK77 (5. Juli 2010)

da schließ isch misch an


----------



## WiKiFRee (5. Juli 2010)

Vielen Dank, es macht auch super viel Spass!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (6. Juli 2010)

WiKiFRee schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Bild von meinem AFR 2010 in RAW / Orange



Sehr geiler Aufbau, gefällt mir richtig gut


----------



## guru39 (6. Juli 2010)

Perfekt würd ich sagen 





ist das raw orange?

Porno Rad 

Der eine oder der andere, wird noch was an den Reifen auszusetzen haben, und Dämpfer drehn kommt bestimmt auch 

Gruß Guru.


----------



## c_w (6. Juli 2010)

Ach, wenn man will, dann findet man immer was. Ich mag z.B. die Felgen nicht. Und das AFR an sich... naja, dieser Stummel hinter dem versetzten Sitzrohr, ich find das ist a) einfach nicht schön und sieht b) nach der gepfuschten, erzwungenen Lösung aus.


----------



## BOSTAD (6. Juli 2010)

Der Dom ist auch das einzige was mich stört, wobei das ja noch der gekürzte ist. Wenn da ein Umwerfer noch dran ist, dann siehts schlimmer aus..


----------



## guru39 (6. Juli 2010)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Der Dom ist auch das einzige was mich stört, wobei das ja noch der gekürzte ist. Wenn da ein Umwerfer noch dran ist, dann siehts schlimmer aus..




dO IS KÄN dOM


----------



## WiKiFRee (6. Juli 2010)

@guru Danke, jep ist Raw/Orange 

Dom ist keiner dran  ... und die Möglichkeit einen Umwerferdome zu montieren, lässt viel Spielraum offen. Man muss es Live sehen und anfassen (befummele)....., dann ist es schon ziemlich schön, hrhr. 

Der Dämpfer bleibt, warum auch nicht. Vom Reifenfetisch bin ich glücklicher Weise weg gekommen, die fahr ich bis kein Nippel mehr drauf ist. Klar wenn man will, findet man immer was, für meinen Zweck, passt es so, nur das zählt ...und die ersten auf und abfahrten, waren ein Traum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luke-VTT (7. Juli 2010)

Das AFR ist supergut. Die Farbkombi ist phantastisch. Chapeau!


----------



## guru39 (7. Juli 2010)

18,12Kg 





Foddo by Carnologe.


----------



## Luke-VTT (7. Juli 2010)

Wow  Das ist mir eine Nummer zu krass. Aber die Felgen kommen geil. Was sind das für welche? Haben mir schon am AM sehr gut gefallen.


----------



## nollak (7. Juli 2010)

Auch sehr schickes Teil wuerd ich auch direkt so mit nach Hause nehmen


----------



## trek 6500 (7. Juli 2010)

@wiki : extrem schönes rad !!!!!


----------



## guru39 (7. Juli 2010)

Luke-VTT schrieb:


> Aber die Felgen kommen geil. Was sind das für welche? Haben mir schon am AM sehr gut gefallen.



Spank "Tweet Tweet".

Danke


----------



## Sepprheingauner (8. Juli 2010)

Geeeeeeennnnniaaaaaal!!!
Freu mich auf die heutige Endurotour! Will dat mopped endlich mal live sehen!


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Juli 2010)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Will dat mopped



bestes Ruhrpott Deutsch


----------



## Sepprheingauner (9. Juli 2010)

^ ich lerne aber noch ;-)


----------



## sibor-sonic (14. Juli 2010)

Ich rätsel immer noch wo zu die zwei Gewinde im Guset sind,
ist das wegen dem spannen der Teile auf der Fräsmaschine, 
oder zur Montage von Puffer bei Doppelbrücken Gabeln?





Guru, wie du siehst ist der Reset scho montiert, Danke für in Rekordzeit besorgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (14. Juli 2010)

sibor-sonic schrieb:


> Ich räzel immer noch wo zu die zwei Gewinde im Guset sind,
> ist das wegen dem spannen der Teile auf der Fräsmaschine,
> oder zur Montage von Puffer bei Doppelbrücken Gabeln?


da gibt es klammern um die züge zu befestigen!


----------



## sibor-sonic (14. Juli 2010)

warum sind die nicht gleich beim Rahmen dabei ?


----------



## ibislover (14. Juli 2010)

gehört zur "aufpreis-strategie" von nicolai!


----------



## Fibbs79 (14. Juli 2010)

sibor-sonic schrieb:


> warum sind die nicht gleich beim Rahmen dabei ?



... mir hat Nicolai die Teile auf Anfrage kostenlos zugesendet!!


----------



## BOSTAD (14. Juli 2010)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> ... mir hat Nicolai die Teile auf Anfrage kostenlos zugesendet!!




mir auch  bzw meinem Händler


----------



## sibor-sonic (14. Juli 2010)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> ... mir hat Nicolai die Teile auf Anfrage kostenlos zugesendet!!



Da muß ich dann mal bei meinem Händler des Vertrauens nachfragen
----------------> guru39


----------



## stuk (14. Juli 2010)

hallo hallo
nicht die "älteren" Modelle mit den ganz neuen und AM und AFR in einem Topf werfen....
mein 3Tage altes AM hat dort zwar Bohrungen aber (ich glaube) keine Gewinde.
Die Züge/Leitungen die von dort übers Unterrohr bis zur Hinteradachse laufen, würden wohl auch zu eng und straff (lenkerdrehungen) verlegt sein wenn die erste Klemmung bereits vor dem Unterrohr erfolgt.
mfg


----------



## guru39 (14. Juli 2010)

sibor-sonic schrieb:


> Da muß ich dann mal bei meinem Händler des Vertrauens nachfragen
> ----------------> GURU39




sind quasi unterwegs zu Dir


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Juli 2010)

ibislover schrieb:


> da gibt es klammern um die züge zu befestigen!



ibislover deinz ???
super geil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (14. Juli 2010)

nee.
kann mich noch recht "überwinden"... 
ist von dangerousD.


----------



## BOSTAD (14. Juli 2010)

Das könnte auch das vom dangerousD sein.. Also aufm Kalender siehts genauso aus, nur ohne Zunge am Vorderrad


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Juli 2010)

ibislover schrieb:


> nee.


ahsoo .

ich mag die anschraub dinger nicht,- u. hab mir die herkömmlichen wannen bestellt. 
geht damit echt am besten.


----------



## sibor-sonic (14. Juli 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> sind quasi unterwegs zu Dir



Service vom Feinsten


----------



## guru39 (14. Juli 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ahsoo .
> 
> ich mag die anschraub dinger nicht,- u. hab mir die herkömmlichen wannen bestellt.
> geht damit echt am besten.



Ich mach morgen mal Foddos von meiner Lösung 

@sibor-sonic,
noch is es quasi


----------



## stuk (15. Juli 2010)

jaa bitte fotos von der zuglösung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (15. Juli 2010)

So hier.  Ich weiss es sieht schoiße aus funzt aber bestens


----------



## stuk (15. Juli 2010)

gewicht?
funzen tuts bestimmt, scheuert aber auch am steuersatz rum, bei deinem natur nicht schlimm, aber bei schwarz oder bunt???
mfg


----------



## tomi2704 (16. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
meins ist jetzt auch fertig












lg

habs nicht hinbekommen mit den fotos, hier der Link: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/693686


----------



## guru39 (16. Juli 2010)

Hier bitte.


----------



## der-gute (16. Juli 2010)

saugeil

hat die selbe Nass-Optik wie das orangene AFR

woran liegts? anderer Klarlack? Decals unter Lack, oder?


----------



## OldSchool (16. Juli 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> saugeil
> 
> hat die selbe Nass-Optik wie das orangene AFR
> 
> woran liegts? anderer Klarlack? Decals unter Lack, oder?



Wahrscheinlich noch nicht gefahren und damit kein Dreck und Stürze die, auf Dauer, alles zerkratzen.

Meins sah am Anfang auch so aus.


----------



## nicolai.fan (17. Juli 2010)

Hallo tomi2704,
was für ein Steuersatz ist das denn ?

Rad ist Top 

__________________________________________________ 

Verkaufe:

Nicolai AFR Gr.M
Nicolai FR Gr.L


----------



## sluette (18. Juli 2010)

schöne kiste, was sind das für pedale ? habe meine shimano mx30 pedale geschrotten und benötige ersatz...


----------



## luk! (18. Juli 2010)

Nettes AFR!

@sluette:
Pedal sieht nach dem fr-ready pinking aus


----------



## tomi2704 (18. Juli 2010)

@guru39: thanks!

@der-gute: ist der ganz normale Lack, Farbe sky blue; ist halt noch ganz neu

@nicolai.fan: Zonenschein Heavy Duty FR Steuersatz

@sluette: FR Ready Big Fat Flat; haben super Grip und natürlich eine einzigartige Optik

Freut mich dass euch mein Bike gefällt!

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mayhem (26. Juli 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Nein, Alufelgen sparen Sprit und verringern die ungefederte Massen
> 
> Alufelgen sparen keinen Sprit!!!!! Stahlfelgen sind leichter als Alufelgen da hier weniger Material zum Einsatz kommt.


----------



## dreamdeep (26. Juli 2010)

Ui, da hast Du jetzt aber was ausgegraben 
Aber ich denke wir sparen uns diese Diskussion für den Winter und den KTWR Bereich auf.


----------



## KHUJAND (30. Juli 2010)

war das schon ?   







Helius AFR von Paulo,


----------



## BOSTAD (30. Juli 2010)

Also ich habs nur auf dem N Bloq gesehen. Grün Elox oder?


----------



## Luke-VTT (31. Juli 2010)

Daher kenn ichs auch. Schönes Bike, aber mir persönlich zuviel silber, wenn auch sehr homogen und liebevoll eingesetzt. Technisch natürlich rattengeil!


----------



## timbowjoketown (31. Juli 2010)

Hey, von mir ein paar Fragen zum AFR, die leider aus der N-Seite nicht hervor gehen:

1. Bei der Verwendung des Umwerferdoms muss ich den Federweg reduzieren, korrekt? Wenn ja, auf welchen Federweg?

2. Die Geometrie des AFR wurde 2010 angepasst, flacherer Lenkwinkel. Laut Forum bei mtbr.com wurde hierdurch auch der Federweg in den einzelnen Abstufungen verkleinert. Ist das korrekt oder eine Fehlinformation?

3. Vielen auf mtbr.com ist das Tretlager zu hoch und der Lenkwinkel noch immer zu steil. Dort wird ein 216er Dämpfer verbaut um dies auszugleichen. Habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen?

Schon mal danke für die Infos, es kommen bestimmt noch mehr Fragen.


----------



## wunny1980 (31. Juli 2010)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> Hey, von mir ein paar Fragen zum AFR, die leider aus der N-Seite nicht hervor gehen:
> 
> 1. Bei der Verwendung des Umwerferdoms muss ich den Federweg reduzieren, korrekt? Wenn ja, auf welchen Federweg?
> 
> ...




1. nein. wenn du den umwerferturm etwas kürzt, passt das. siehe meine fotos. 

2. es wurde doch nur der lenkwinkel angepasst. das hat doch nichts mit dem hinterbau zu tun, oder irre ich mich da

3. tretlager ist super und lenkwinkel auch. mit dem rad kannste super gas geben. 
ist natürlich keine race maschiene. dafür gibts andere räder. 
mit dem afr kommste auch mit ner boxxer noch den berg hoch. ( langsam )
bestes allround bike!!


morgen wird die kiste in innsbruck geritten.


----------



## timbowjoketown (1. August 2010)

Danke für Deine Antwort. Welche Rahmengröße fährst Du, sieht nach einem L aus!? Das Rahmengewicht von 3760 g hat mich etwas stutzig gemacht, ich hoffe die 3500 g für ein M-Rahmen sind realistisch. Hast Du mit Steckachse oder ähnlichem gewogen?

Beim Lenkwinkel gebe ich Dir recht, hat nichts mit dem Federweg zu tun. Es könnte aber halt sein, das im Zuge der Lenkwinkelanpassung auch der Federweg geändert wurde, das ist letztlich die Frage.


----------



## wunny1980 (1. August 2010)

der rahmen ist größe L und wurde mit achse gewogen.
am federweg wurde nichts verändert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wunny1980 (3. August 2010)

sooooo
bin die letzten tage mit dem afr in innsbruck unterwegs gewesen, und ich kann nur sagen:
an dem rad muss nix geändert werden. einfach traumhaft. weder lenkwinkel  oder tretlagerhöhe oder  auch sitzwinkel. einfach top.  so locker bin ich noch nie den berg runter gekommen. und wer die trails hier kennt, der weiß wovon ich rede- 
videos folgen noch. jetzt gehts erstmal ab nach bozen und  livigno .  
rock`n`roll


----------



## timbowjoketown (7. August 2010)

Hey,

nochmal ein paar Fragen.

Welche Sattelspannergröße wird benötigt, Sattelstütze hat ja 30.9 mm.

Ich möchte einen 1.5 Steuerrohr ordern und dann einen Syntace Super Spin verbauen. Ist der Super Spin von Nicolai für das AFR freigegeben, Stichwort Einpresstiefe? Kann es sein, dass dann die Einstellköpfe der Totem an dem Unterrohr anschlagen, der Super Spin baut ja wesentlich niedriger als Reset und co.? 

Als Umwerfer benötige ich einen Top Pull/Down Swing? 

Thx, Tim


----------



## sibor-sonic (8. August 2010)

hi, Sattelspanner DMR ist 34,9
bei meiner Totem hat es ca. noch 2 cm Platz, mit dem Reset.
Mein Rahmengewicht in M war 3750 ohne Achsen und Dämpferschrauben, denke das Mehrgewicht kommt von meinem 1.5 Steuerrohr.


----------



## bike-it-easy (8. August 2010)

@timbow

Umwerfer ist Down-Pull (Zug kommt von unten!), Down-Swing.
Sattelklemme wie sibor-sonic schon geschrieben hat: 35mm
SuperSpin haben wir noch keinen verbaut - sollte anhand sibor's Bild schon passen

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## der-gute (8. August 2010)

@sibor:
das is aber ein normaler Reset 1.5, kein integrierter 1.5->1 1.8 oder?


----------



## timbowjoketown (8. August 2010)

Danke für Eure Hilfe, nach dem Bild zu urteilen kann ich es wohl mal versuchen. Jetzt heißt es warten bis Ende Oktober!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibor-sonic (9. August 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> @sibor:
> das is aber ein normaler Reset 1.5, kein integrierter 1.5->1 1.8 oder?



ja, ist ein normaler 1.5


----------



## staumelder (13. August 2010)

Hier mal wieder so ein langweiliges schwarzes AFR 

Spacerturm kommt noch weg, Muddy Marys drauf und bei Zeiten neue Bremsen.


----------



## Andi-Y (13. August 2010)

Hi,
Wie funktioniert der Evolver bei dir? Bist du zufrieden? Der Aufbau ist schön schlicht aber irritiert mich irgendwie. 
Durolux, Luftdämpfer, gekröpfte Sattelstütze und nur ein Blatt dafür nen langen Vorbau. Was fährst du mit dem bike?
Gruß,
Andi


----------



## Luke-VTT (13. August 2010)

Wooooooooooow. Extrem geiles AFR. Habenwill  (mit anderen Bremsen^^)


----------



## staumelder (13. August 2010)

Andi-Y schrieb:


> Hi,
> Wie funktioniert der Evolver bei dir? Bist du zufrieden? Der Aufbau ist schön schlicht aber irritiert mich irgendwie.
> Durolux, Luftdämpfer, gekröpfte Sattelstütze und nur ein Blatt dafür nen langen Vorbau. Was fährst du mit dem bike?
> Gruß,
> Andi




Ob ich zufrieden sein werde, weiß ich noch nicht. Es ist heute erst entstanden 

Den Vorbau und die Sattelstütze mit Setback hab ich ganz einfach wegen meiner Größe (1,96m). Zumindest der Vorbau hat sich schon an meinem Hardtail bewährt, welches ich ausschließlich in DH und Street Einsatz habe.
Auch der Rahmen ist groß gewählt (XL).

Die Durolux ist bei 180mm Federweg preislich nicht zu schlagen. Und das Gewicht ist auch in Ordnung. Bevor ich mir eine mehr als doppelt so teure Lyrik dranbaue, probiere ich erstmal diese Alternative (als Student habe ich mir durch die Ersparnis quasi die Studiengebühren für dieses Semester reingeholt  )

Insgesamt wollte ich ein stabiles Rad mit akzeptablem Gewicht aufbauen, welches dann auch meinem Studentenbudget entspricht. Eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau sozusagen. 

Die Fahrtendenz ist natürlich vorwiegend bergab. Ob das alles so läuft wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe, wird sich zeigen. Teile austauschen kann man ja immer.

Wie sich der Evolver im AFR schlägt kann ich später noch berichten.

Gruß, Richard


----------



## Andi-Y (14. August 2010)

Hi,
Dann wünsch ich dir mal viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Hobel! Ja, ein Afr kann man wirklich fast als ein bike für alles aufbauen, deshalb finde ich es auch so geil.
Gruß,
Andi


----------



## sap (30. August 2010)

beim AFR höre ich ja schon fast auf, von ner sau zu träumen...oder einfach beides 

zu staumelders gabel: also ich kann die durolux durchaus auch empfehlen...bisschen öl-tuning und ggf. neue dämpfung und die gabel ist für meine ansprüche top...ich finde meine 120-160ere angenehmer als die pike, die ich mal gefahren bin! liegt aber wohl auch an meinen 0,105t ..da wollte die pike defintiv nich mitspielen


----------



## timbowjoketown (1. September 2010)

Hatte schon mal an anderer Stelle gefragt, aber gehört wohl eher hierher. Kann jemand was zu dem angegebenen Gewicht sagen? Nimmt das AFR wirklich 500 g zu? Bestellt habe ich bereits...


----------



## saintvsdiabolus (11. September 2010)

Mein neues AFR...


----------



## staumelder (11. September 2010)

Schönes Ding!!
Was bringt es denn auf die Waage??
Gruß, Richard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timbowjoketown (11. September 2010)

Mit schwarzer Gabel würde es mir noch besser gefallen! Ist das ein 1.5 Steuerrohr? Welchen Steuersatz verwendest Du? Was ist mit dem ST passiert? Wie würdest Du die beiden vergleichen?


----------



## saintvsdiabolus (11. September 2010)

@staumelder: Im Flachlandtrim wiegts 16,7kg

@timbow: Dat is ein 1,5"Steuerrohr. Das AFR ist viel wendiger und spritziger. Liegt aber auch am Gewicht. Das ST ist erstmal im Vorruhestand. Wird irgendwann als DHler aufgebaut.


----------



## softbiker (11. September 2010)

Endlich mal Farbe. Nur bitte diese hässlichen roten Griffe runter. Die passen nicht zu dem extralove.


----------



## Kontragonist (12. September 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> () Nur bitte diese hässlichen roten Griffe runter. Die passen nicht zu dem extralove.



Aber zum Lenker und den Decals  Ist mir allerdings auch ein bisschen zu viel des Guten: mit schwarzen Aufklebern, Griffen und Lenker hätte es etwas mehr Ruhe  wobei das quirlige Auftreten ja wieder zur flachen unteren Lagerschale (welcher Steuersatz wars gleich wieder? Reset WAN.5?) und dem daraus resultierenden spitzeren Lenkwinkel (wendigeres Fahrverhalten) passt 

Wie auch immer: Schönheit liegt im Auge des Betrachters  und relevant ist nur die Auffassung des Besitzers:


----------



## sibor-sonic (12. September 2010)

Danke an den Guru von der Wurzelpassage,
 für seine Top Beratung und Hilfe.

Helius afr in m, orange elox, Druckstrebe in Raw,
Gabel vom Khujand in Raw, auch nochmals Danke für die Idee.
1.5 Steuerrohr, Touren freundliche 15,2 kg


----------



## timbowjoketown (12. September 2010)

Sexy! Welche Kettenblattkombi fährst Du vorne? Ist der Umwerferturm gekürzt?


----------



## c_w (12. September 2010)

Der Umwerferturm ist echt hässlich :-/ Allgemein, das nach vorne versetzte Sattelrohr eh...
Aber sonst schickes Gerät!


----------



## MO_Thor (12. September 2010)

Geniales Bike.

Was mich grade mächtig beeindruckt, sind die Gewichte - sub 17 und sub 16. Da wünsche ich mir doch glatt ne Erbschaft


----------



## der-gute (12. September 2010)

kann man nicht ein AFR mit Sitzrohr an der Umwerferturmposition ordern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (12. September 2010)

nicht wenn du den maximalen Federweg eines AFR haben willst!


----------



## Kontragonist (12. September 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> kann man nicht ein AFR mit Sitzrohr an der Umwerferturmposition ordern?



Das endet dann bei einem Helius AM mit entsprechend kleinerem Federweg, weil sonst das Hinterrad mit dem Sitzrohr kollidiert.



c_w schrieb:


> Der Umwerferturm ist echt hässlich :-/ Allgemein, das nach vorne versetzte Sattelrohr eh...
> Aber sonst schickes Gerät!



Ich finde das Umwerfertönnchen passend zu den Raw-Akzenten eigentlich sau gut. Ich hatte mir damals überlegt, einen gekürzten schwarz eloxierten Umwerferturm an ein quietschorangenes Helius ST zu montieren, aber dann kamen AFR und Hammerschmidt und der Käse war gegessen 

Schnieke Kiste, fantastisches Gewicht: Rock it!


----------



## sibor-sonic (12. September 2010)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> Sexy! Welche Kettenblattkombi fährst Du vorne? Ist der Umwerferturm gekürzt?



Danke,

das ist ein 36 Blatt von TA mit dem XTR 22er.
Umwerferturm(Eigenbau) hab ich auf die mindest Höhe gedreht,
so das er nicht so arg auffällt, find das Teil auch nicht so.
Hammerschmidt kommt erst ran wenn die XTR abfällt,
oder doch noch ne B Box gibt


----------



## Kunstflieger (12. September 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> kann man nicht ein AFR mit Sitzrohr an der Umwerferturmposition ordern?



 ja nimm ein FR mit AFR Gusset


----------



## der-gute (12. September 2010)

und nur 167mm hinten, soviel hab ich jetzt wohl gelernt...


----------



## guru39 (12. September 2010)

Die Kiste is richtig richtig geil geworden und 15,2kg sind der ober Hammer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibor-sonic (12. September 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Die Kiste is richtig richtig geil geworden und 15,2kg sind der ober Hammer



Danke Guru, 

die Idee mit der andersfarbigen Druckstrebe war ja vom Guru persönlich !!


----------



## der-gute (12. September 2010)

und was is da so leicht dran?

(ich meine welche Teile...)


----------



## sibor-sonic (12. September 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> und was is da so leicht dran?
> 
> (ich meine welche Teile...)



Gewicht von ein paar Teilen wo ich denke das die sich abheben
gegenüber von meinem Ufo

Rahmen 3750g nackt
Laufräder Novatec DH Light, Alex Supra 28, Sapim cx 1850g
Kurbel XTR 36 22, XTR Lager, XTR Umwerfer, Kettenführung ethirteen 1008g(Komplett wegen vergleich zur Hammersch.)
The one 2010 ohne scheiben front 205 rear 220
Totem Solo Air 2580g mit Kralle
Fox DHX5 Titanfeder 705 g
Rest Thomson XTR Reverse


----------



## der-gute (12. September 2010)

bis auf die Gabel und die Bremse würde ich dem so zustimmen

ich würde ne Elixir CR verbauen und bei der Gabel hätt ich keine Ahnung...
meine (leider gerade defekte) Totem Coil wiegt 2,8 Kilo ohne Maxle


----------



## sibor-sonic (12. September 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> bis auf die Gabel und die Bremse würde ich dem so zustimmen
> 
> ich würde ne Elixir CR verbauen und bei der Gabel hätt ich keine Ahnung...
> meine (leider gerade defekte) Totem Coil wiegt 2,8 Kilo ohne Maxle


Was meinst du mit zustimmen?
Die The One ist sehr leicht und mit den 203 Scheiben bekomm ich Angst.
2580 Gramm sind mit Maxle.


----------



## Helium (12. September 2010)

@sibor-sonic

extrem gutes Rad


----------



## der-gute (12. September 2010)

sibor-sonic schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit zustimmen?
> Die The One ist sehr leicht und mit den 203 Scheiben bekomm ich Angst.
> 2580 Gramm sind mit Maxle.



das würde ich auch verbauen meinte ich ;-)

die Coil is halt eher ne Gabel für Fettsäcke...damit meine ich nur einen von uns beiden!

das wären dann nochmal 300 g mehr

hmmm und schwupps is man bei 16 Kilo

ich würd mir dein AFR trotzdem sofort in den Keller stellen
in XL halt...


----------



## sibor-sonic (13. September 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> in XL halt...




oha, ok.


----------



## KHUJAND (13. September 2010)

sibor-sonic schrieb:


> Danke an den Guru von der Wurzelpassage,
> für seine Top Beratung und Hilfe.
> 
> Helius afr in m, orange elox, Druckstrebe in Raw,
> ...



affengeiles bike...


----------



## dreamdeep (13. September 2010)

Ja, absolut Sahne das Teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (13. September 2010)

Jo das Bike sieht klasse aus und die Gabel + Druckstrebe in Raw kommen in natura sicher noch viel besser als auf dem Foto


----------



## Benie70 (21. September 2010)

So, meins ist auch endlich einsatzbereit.....
Vielen Dank noch mal ans Nicolai-Team für die freundliche Unterstützung

von rechts:






von vorn:





von links:





von rechts hinten: 






Leider hab ich beim Zusammenbau die Decals so zerkratzt, dass es mich zu sehr gestört hat und so ist es dann komplett schwarz elox geworden.
Habe bisher erst wenige Touren damit gefahren, längste um die 50km mit 900 hm. 
Eindruck: Es schreit danach, dass ich mit ihm spiele! Laufruhe gepaart mit Verspieltheit, und immer den Eindruck da geht noch etwas mehr....
Macht richtig Spass, auch wenns bergrauf dann doch seinen eigenen, fordernden Charme versprüht.....


----------



## Harvester (21. September 2010)

Die Fotos schreien geradezu nach "Sattel unten"....

ansonsten schick


----------



## guru39 (21. September 2010)

@Benie,
warum fährst Du Deine Karre mit sowenig Federweg am Heck?


----------



## Benie70 (22. September 2010)

@Harvester
Sattel ist eigentlich zu tief zum Touren, habe lange Beine und fahre auch Touren damit.
Aber keine Sorge, wenns richtig runter geht, ist der Sattel versenkt....

@guru
die Fotos sind am ersten Abend nach dem Zusammenbau entstanden, ich probier noch 
ein wenig mit der Konfiguration rum....


----------



## simplesaiman (13. Oktober 2010)

apropos federweg am heck: bei meinem afr ist die oberste bohrung im hebel mit einem gewindestift verschlossen. wenn der dämpfer im zweiten loch von oben befestigt ist, sollten das ja die 197mm fw sein. auf der neuen nicolai homepage steht nun was von 205mm federweg. kann man den dämpfer also ohne bedenken im obersten loch befestigen?

ach ja, der thread heisst ja "zeigt sie". also bitteschön:


----------



## frankweber (13. Oktober 2010)

@sibor sonic :

Sehr schönes bike! Glückwunsch!

Manche Dinge scheinen wir beide zu mögen


----------



## frankweber (13. Oktober 2010)

simplesaiman schrieb:


> apropos federweg am heck: bei meinem afr ist die oberste bohrung im hebel mit einem gewindestift verschlossen. wenn der dämpfer im zweiten loch von oben befestigt ist, sollten das ja die 197mm fw sein. auf der neuen nicolai homepage steht nun was von 205mm federweg. kann man den dämpfer also ohne bedenken im obersten loch befestigen?
> 
> ach ja, der thread heisst ja "zeigt sie". also bitteschön:


 

Fahr doch bitte mal ne strecke wo der Vorbau so dreckig wird wie das restliche Rad dann ist alles gut 

Gruß Frank


----------



## simplesaiman (13. Oktober 2010)

frankweber schrieb:


> Fahr doch bitte mal ne strecke wo der Vorbau so dreckig wird wie das restliche Rad dann ist alles gut
> 
> Gruß Frank



grün ist gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankweber (13. Oktober 2010)

simplesaiman schrieb:


> grün ist gut!


----------



## trek 6500 (14. Oktober 2010)

der vorbau is geil !!!!!


----------



## guru39 (14. Oktober 2010)

simplesaiman schrieb:


>



Warum ist es abgeschlossen, wolltest Du es klauen


----------



## simplesaiman (15. Oktober 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Warum ist es abgeschlossen, wolltest Du es klauen



naja, campingplatz in italien. da ist absperrren dann wohl besser...


----------



## sibor-sonic (16. Oktober 2010)

frankweber schrieb:


> @sibor sonic :
> 
> Sehr schönes bike! Glückwunsch!
> 
> Manche Dinge scheinen wir beide zu mögen



Danke, 
das mit der Druckstrebe hatte mir an deinem so gut gefallen


----------



## Jayjay94 (17. Oktober 2010)

> Zitat von *simplesaiman*
> 
> 
> _
> ...



ich find den grünen vorbau total GAAAAAIL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MO_Thor (17. Oktober 2010)

Da muss nochmehr Grün dran! Pedale und Naben zum Beispiel.
An meinem Endurohardtail hab ich auch schon angefangen, grüne Akzente zu setzen....pro Grün!!


----------



## Mythilos (17. Oktober 2010)

MO_Thor schrieb:


> ....pro Grün!!



grün ist toll! Ich werde mir über die nächsten Wochen einen 2.LRS (Spank Stiffy) zulegen und da mal das Einspeichen üben. Allerdings ist der für mein AM.


----------



## dreamdeep (17. Oktober 2010)

Mythilos schrieb:


> grün ist toll! Ich werde mir über die nächsten Wochen einen 2.LRS (Spank Stiffy) zulegen und da mal das Einspeichen üben. Allerdings ist der für mein AM.


 willst du dir wirklich die sau schweren und überbreiten Spank stiffy für das AM zulegen? Zumal die auch insgesamt nicht wirklich überzeugen, schlechter Felgenstoss, pulverbeschichtet und nicht geöst, keine gute Felge zum üben.


----------



## Mythilos (17. Oktober 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> willst du dir wirklich die sau schweren und überbreiten Spank stiffy für das AM zulegen? Zumal die auch insgesamt nicht wirklich überzeugen, schlechter Felgenstoss, pulverbeschichtet und nicht geöst, keine gute Felge zum üben.



nicht geöst, ja! Das finde ich auch ein bischen komisch. Die wurde aber ob ihrer Breite und Robustheit vieler Orts gelobt.

schwer..ja..schon.. da muß ich noch ein bischen an meinem Oberschenkelumfang drauf legen..

Ich war auf der Suche nach einer sehr breiten und grünen Felge. So wie mein WTB Dissent oder die MM da drauf sitzt gefällt mir das schon sehr gut! Was gäbe es denn vergleichbares?

am besten weiter als PM..gehört ja nicht hier her...


----------



## harrypeter18 (3. November 2010)

hallo
kann mir mal jemand mal sagen,ob man an dem AFR hinterbau ne syntace steckachse verbauen??? für details danke schon im voraus!
greets harry


----------



## timbowjoketown (3. November 2010)

Was verstehst Du unter einer Syntace Steckachse? X-12? Dann geht es nicht!


----------



## simplesaiman (3. November 2010)

X-12 hat 142mm Einbaubreite... deshalb geht es nicht.


----------



## Luke-VTT (3. November 2010)

Wie schon gesagt, X-12 paßt wegen der zu großen Einbaubreite nicht. Du könntest die Nicolai-customize-Option ziehen und mal anfragen, ob N Dir ein AFR mit 150er Hinterbaubreite maßfertigt. Dann könntest Du mit Adaptern die X-12 einbauen. Scheint mir aber zuviel Aufwand für zuwenig Ergebnis.
Was spricht gegen eine RS Maxle? Die ist voll kompatibel mit dem Ausfallendenstandard des AFR und die gibts in 135mm.


----------



## timbowjoketown (3. November 2010)

Der Sinn einer X-12 ist ja die Führung der Nabe im Rahmen, dies wäre bei der 150er Adapterlösung ad absurdum geführt. Ich denke auch das X-12, bin das System jetzt an zwei Bikes gefahren, zwar nicht schlecht ist, aber mit Sicherheit auch nicht die Revolution, ohne die es nicht mehr geht!


----------



## wunny1980 (21. November 2010)

die frage hatte ich auch schon in einem anderen thread gestellt, 
stelle sie auch nochmal hier. geht ja auch ums AFR, also  

hat jemand erfahrung mit verschiedenen dämpfern im AFR ?? 
im moment habe ich nen fox dhx5.0 verbaut, 
der nach 3 jahren mal einen service verdient hat.
jetzt ist die überlegung. service oder neuen dämpfer.

race service bei motopitcan für den dhx5

rock shox vivid 

rock shox vivid air

was würdet ihr empfehlen?
geht der vivid besser als der fox dhx in nem helius hinterbau? hat schon jemand den vivid air getestet? 
danke schonmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keiner (22. November 2010)

...um dem noch eins drauf zu setzen:
hat schon jemad den cane creek ausprobiert?

thx!


----------



## timbowjoketown (22. November 2010)

Der Cane Creek ist mit Sicherheit ein super Dämpfer, aber es muss klar sein, dass man sich intensiv mit den verschiedenen Einstellungen und den zahlreichen Möglichkeiten befassen muss und etwas Ahnung von Fahrwerksabstimmung haben, sonst kann man das Potential nicht annähernd ausnutzen, eher sogar schlechte Performance erreicht. Für mich wäre das einfach too much, ich bin mit den sinnvoll voreingestellten Dämpfern besser bedient.


----------



## Luke-VTT (22. November 2010)

Guru hat auf jeden Fall einen ccdb im AM.

Ich persönlich stimme timbowjoketown zu. Mir wäre es wohl etwas zuviel an Einstellungsmöglichkeiten. Ich sehe mich schon alle 18m anhalten, um doch noch die langsame Druckstufeneinstellungen etwas zu optimieren  Wobei interessieren täts mich schon


----------



## frankweber (22. November 2010)

Ich bin mit dem  Fox RC4 sehr zufrieden im AFR


----------



## simplesaiman (22. November 2010)

ich würde auch gern (zwecks gewichtsoptimierung) einen luftdämpfer testen. macht das im afr sinn? wie steht es also um vivid air oder fox dhx air?


----------



## Johannes_180bpm (23. November 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin auf der Suche nach eine Rahme für meine Aufbau. Habe mir hier Bilder von AFR angeschaut und habe Frage an die, die mit zweifach Schaltung und Umwerfer vorne Fahren: wie so diese Umwerfer Turm, und nicht eine E-Type Umwerfer von Shimano für Tretlagermontage? Wäre nämlich viel elegantere Lösung!

Grüß
Johannes


----------



## Luke-VTT (23. November 2010)

Ich nehme an, mit einem e-Type Umwerfer würde das HR bei voller Federwegsausnutzung mit dem Umwerfer kollidieren.


----------



## guru39 (23. November 2010)

Luke-VTT schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, mit einem e-Type Umwerfer würde das HR bei voller Federwegsausnutzung mit dem Umwerfer kollidieren.



versteh ich net Luke.

Du meinst besimmt das der Umwerfer an die Schwinge knallen würde.

Ne Kefü könnte man auch nicht mehr fahren.

E-Type stinkt


----------



## frankweber (23. November 2010)

simplesaiman schrieb:


> ich würde auch gern (zwecks gewichtsoptimierung) einen luftdämpfer testen. macht das im afr sinn? wie steht es also um vivid air oder fox dhx air?


 

Ich hab auch ausser dem RC 4 einen Monarch  222 in e tune und der geht auch richtig gut für Touren etc. 

Ist allerdings schwer zu kriegen, da die nur für Canyon gebaut wurden in 222 ( Ich hatte im Bikemarkt Glück )

Gruß Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luke-VTT (23. November 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> versteh ich net Luke.
> 
> Du meinst besimmt das der Umwerfer an die Schwinge knallen würde.



Richtig  Wiedermal an die Lektion aus der dritten Klasse erinnert worden, "erst denken, dann reden"  Danke fürs richtigstellen.


----------



## Ge!st (23. November 2010)

simplesaiman schrieb:


> ich würde auch gern (zwecks gewichtsoptimierung) einen luftdämpfer testen. macht das im afr sinn? wie steht es also um vivid air oder fox dhx air?


Wie wäre es mit einer Titanfeder, das spart schon gut 200-300g (je nach Federlänge). Titanfedern gibt es bei DSP zum vernünftigen Preis.

Ich wollte z.B. meinen DHX 4.0 im TFR auch schon durch eine DHX 5.0 Air ersetzen, aber nun werden das Geld lieber in zwei Titanfedern, für meine beiden Coil-Dämpfer investieren und habe dabei auch noch Geld gespart.


----------



## Johannes_180bpm (24. November 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> versteh ich net Luke.
> 
> Du meinst besimmt das der Umwerfer an die Schwinge knallen würde.
> 
> ...


 
wieso funktioniert es mit "normalem" Umwerfer?

so was stelle ich mir vor:





ich habe heute lange Bilder hier im Tread und auf Nicolai Seite studiert, wahrscheinlich soll ich direkt Nicolai anschreiben. AFR sagt mir echt zu, aber Hammerschmidt Lösung ist mir zu Teuer, zu schwer und Umwerfer mit diesem Turm zu unschön!


----------



## timbowjoketown (24. November 2010)

Umwerferdom einfach auf Höhe des Umwerfers kürzen, dann sieht es gut aus!


----------



## Kontragonist (24. November 2010)

Johannes_180bpm schrieb:


> wieso funktioniert es mit "normalem" Umwerfer?
> 
> so was stelle ich mir vor:
> 
> ...



Was hast du denn mit dem AFR vor? Ich glaube nämlich, mit dem maximalen Federweg geht kein Umwerfer klar, egal wo du ihn dran zimmerst ...

Die E-Type-Lösung hatte ich mir seiner Zeit noch für ein Helius ST überlegt, bin aber davon abgekommen, da im Forum, in der lokalen Szene, beim Händler und im Rest der Welt die Meinung vorherrschte, dass E-Type an Schmarrn is - zu labberig für den härteren Einsatz. Außerdem kolidiert irgendwas damit, wenn mann durch den Federweg rumpelt.

Wenn du Umwerfer fahren und Gewicht sparen willst, ist vlt. ein AM mit AFR-Unterrohr und 170er Lyric oder Totem eine Option  bin selbst hin- und hergerissen, ein Downgrade zu veranstalten


----------



## pfalz (24. November 2010)

Max. Federweg mit Umwerfer am AFR (mit Turm) geht, fährt ein Kumpel von mir. Musst halt eine Kollisionskontrolle machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wunny1980 (25. November 2010)

geht bei mir auch, is zwar knapp, aber auch nur wenn man vorne aufs kleine ritzel schaltet und dann voll einfedert. und wer fährt schon im kleinen gang den berg runter???
bei mir sind noch 2mm platz zur kettenstrebe. 
ist aber auch echt nur wenn vorne auf dem kleinen ritzel gefahren wird. 

der e type umwerfer passt nicht, weil da ein hebel am umwerfer ist ( wo der draht festgeschraubt wird) 
der nach hinten ausschwenkt, beim schalten. da ist daie aufnahme für den umwefer turm im weg......


----------



## KHUJAND (25. November 2010)

hätt ja den kleinen 2 fach shim. SLX umwerfer genommen.


----------



## wunny1980 (25. November 2010)

ja. im nachhinein hätte ich das auch gemacht, aber der xtr war grad da.
aber so passt es ja auch.


----------



## Ge!st (25. November 2010)

Das Türmchen mit Umwerfer sieht bescheiden aus, das schreit gradezu nach einer Hammerschmidt.


----------



## KHUJAND (25. November 2010)

na ja in dem fall gehts ja noch...

  schmidt were richtich geil ...


----------



## wunny1980 (25. November 2010)

zu teuer,
zu schwer, 
brauch ich nicht. 
und ne kurbel bekommste auch im tiefsten hinterland repariert oder neu, aber ne hammerschmidt????
ich hatte nie probleme oder ne abgesprungene kette. darum bleibt die saint dran.


----------



## Johannes_180bpm (25. November 2010)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Was hast du denn mit dem AFR vor?


 
Ein Bike fÃ¼r alles â Enduro bis Downhill, nur LaufrÃ¤der-, Reifenkombination mÃ¶chte ich je nach Einsatzzweck Ã¤ndern. In diesen Aufbau hab ich mich verkuckt: 





Vor allem Gewicht trotzt DoppelbrÃ¼ckengabel tÃ¶rnt mich an! 




Kontragonist schrieb:


> Die E-Type-LÃ¶sung hatte ich mir seiner Zeit noch fÃ¼r ein Helius ST Ã¼berlegt, bin aber davon abgekommen, da im Forum, in der lokalen Szene, beim HÃ¤ndler und im Rest der Welt die Meinung vorherrschte, dass E-Type an Schmarrn is - zu labberig fÃ¼r den hÃ¤rteren Einsatz. AuÃerdem kolidiert irgendwas damit, wenn mann durch den Federweg rumpelt.


 
Vielleicht war das mal, Liteville Bikes gib es nur mit E-Type Umwerfer.




Kontragonist schrieb:


> Wenn du Umwerfer fahren und Gewicht sparen willst, ist vlt. ein AM mit AFR-Unterrohr und 170er Lyric oder Totem eine Option â bin selbst hin- und hergerissen, ein Downgrade zu veranstalten


 
Ja, das ist auch eine Option. NÃ¤chstes Jahr wird entscheidend. Geplant sind: GeiÃkopf, eine Woche in Saalbach-Hinterglemm inklusive Leogang. Aufbau wird dann ende 2011 beginnen. Vielleicht wird dann doch AM.




wunny1980 schrieb:


> der e type umwerfer passt nicht, weil da ein hebel am umwerfer ist ( wo der draht festgeschraubt wird) der nach hinten ausschwenkt, beim schalten. da ist daie aufnahme fÃ¼r den umwefer turm im weg......


 
Ja, ist auch gedacht fÃ¼r Biks ohne Sitzrohr an der Stelle. 




KHUJAND schrieb:


> hÃ¤tt ja den kleinen 2 fach shim. SLX umwerfer genommen.


 
Meinst du so eins?





Wird sich wohl nicht tief genug einbauen lassen!?


----------



## frankweber (25. November 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> na ja in dem fall gehts ja noch...
> 
> schmidt were richtich geil ...


 


schmidt is geil 

muß mal fotos machen von meinen 2 Hämmern mit pimp kits am we.

Könnt klappen, da meine Frau mit der Tochter Weihnachtsgeschenke kaufen geht und ich endlich mal wieder Zeit haben werde.


----------



## KHUJAND (26. November 2010)

Johannes
ja den SLX (wenn der 2fach ist) ich fahre den hier


----------



## TommyTheMan (27. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

Hier ein kleiner vorgeschmack auf mein AFR.
Aufbauen kann ich es leider noch nicht da mir momentan noch ein paar Teile fehlen.
Zum Rahmen:
 -1.5 Steuerrohr
-Steuersatz Cane Creek  Angle Set  
-Dämpfer RS Vivid 5.1 2011


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (27. November 2010)

chic!


----------



## der-gute (27. November 2010)

schwarz?

sieht so grau aus...

i like!


----------



## TommyTheMan (27. November 2010)

Ja, schwarz eloxiert, Foto ist vieleicht nicht das beste bzw. die Cam


----------



## Luke-VTT (27. November 2010)

Schwarz und orange elox kommen gut zusammen


----------



## keiner (30. November 2010)

Anlauf #2:


Sattel	???
Sattelklemme	CB Splitt
Bremsen	HOPE Moto V2/vent/flex
Steuersatz	Chris King, scchw.

Schaltzug	Jagwire schw.
Shifter	SRAM X9
Schaltwerk	SRAM X9
Umwerfer	
Kette	SRAM 
Ritzel	SRAM X9
Pedale	CB Mallet2


Laufräder	DT Swiss

Reifen	Conti, Kaisser 2,5
Schläuche MAXXIS FR

Griffe ERGON GA 1

Gabel	FOX 180 VAN RC 2, Taper
Dämpfer	Cane Creek
Rahmen	NICOLAI / Helius AFR
Montage	schwarz matt, Taper


Lieferdatum: 14.1.2011.
Hoffentlich haelt die Freude diesesmal laenger.....


----------



## KHUJAND (30. November 2010)

keiner schrieb:


> Sattel	???.



--> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/313182/cat/31

kann den nur empfehlen.


----------



## blutbuche (30. November 2010)

@thommy : .... sowas von schön !!!!!


----------



## TommyTheMan (6. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

habe mal die Parts, die ich schon habe angebaut.
Hier also ein kleines Update. 





Gruß
Tommy


----------



## c_w (6. Dezember 2010)

An das versetzte Sitzrohr werd' ich mich nie gewöhnen können (das ist so "wir machen AUF JEDENFALL nen klassisches Rahmendesign und merzen die Nachteile durch das eine Hauruckmethode aus - aber naja, Geschmacksache), aber ansonsten siehts nett aus 
Sogar die Continental Schriftzüge scheinen zu passen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NatureOne (6. Dezember 2010)

Ich find es super


----------



## Helium (6. Dezember 2010)

Top


----------



## wunny1980 (6. Dezember 2010)

geiles teil  . ich bastel auch immer in der küche


----------



## guru39 (6. Dezember 2010)

c_w schrieb:


> An das versetzte Sitzrohr werd' ich mich nie gewöhnen können (das ist so "wir machen AUF JEDENFALL nen klassisches Rahmendesign und merzen die Nachteile durch das eine Hauruckmethode aus - aber naja, Geschmacksache), aber ansonsten siehts nett aus
> Sogar die Continental Schriftzüge scheinen zu passen ;-)



Der Rahmen funzt gut


----------



## TommyTheMan (7. Dezember 2010)

wunny1980 schrieb:


> geiles teil  . ich bastel auch immer in der küche



 mach sowas ja auch normalerweise in der Garage aber da ist es mir momentan einfach viel zu kalt.


----------



## blutbuche (7. Dezember 2010)

sieht schon mal top aus - bis auf die  gabel  - ich mag halt keine doppelbr. ... aber geschmacksache !!!!
griffe gibts von odi mit orangen klemmringen ... und ktm hat nette ventilkappen ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TommyTheMan (18. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

mal wieder ein Update, leider muss ich auf meine Kurbel noch bis Februar warten, soll ne Race Face Atlas Fr kurbel in orange werden aber irgendwie gibts da lieferschwierigkeiten. 





Gruß
Tommy


----------



## BOSTAD (18. Dezember 2010)

Fresh aus´m Ofen... lecker


----------



## c_w (18. Dezember 2010)

Ja, aber für mich siehts aus, als würden sich die Orangetöne gegenseitig etwas beissen. Müsste man wsl in echt sehen....


----------



## kroiterfee (18. Dezember 2010)

dito. vorallem der rahmendekor passt nicht. dann lieber schwarz glossy nehmen.


----------



## Ti-Max (18. Dezember 2010)

Sehe ich auch so, oder ganz weglassen. Ist einfach zuviel.

Ansonsten

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## der Digge (18. Dezember 2010)

TommyTheMan schrieb:


> leider muss ich auf meine Kurbel noch bis Februar warten, soll ne Race Face Atlas Fr kurbel in orange werden aber irgendwie gibts da lieferschwierigkeiten.



betrachte es als Zeichen und nimm ne schwarze


----------



## der-gute (18. Dezember 2010)

TommyTheMan schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mal wieder ein Update, leider muss ich auf meine Kurbel noch bis Februar warten, soll ne Race Face Atlas Fr kurbel in orange werden aber irgendwie gibts da lieferschwierigkeiten.
> Gruß
> Tommy



kauf Dir keine RaceFace Kurbel

die Kurbel is nich das Problem an sich, es ist die Anbindung an das Lager...

kauf dir noch schnell ne alte XTR 3fach Kurbel und lass die von Madline orange eloxieren - meiner Meinung nach das BESTE


----------



## timbowjoketown (18. Dezember 2010)

Oder eine SLX. Kostet viel weniger und vom Gewicht nicht so weit weg von einer XTR. Wenn sie vom Madline kommt könnte sie dann zb so aussehen:


----------



## der-gute (18. Dezember 2010)

wieso geht eigentlich die SLX und die XT nicht?

die sehen sich doch sehr ähnlich...


----------



## timbowjoketown (18. Dezember 2010)

Da fragst Du den falschen... ich habe bisher eine SLX und eine Hammerschmidt beim Madline machen lassen, ging beides einwandfrei. War nach seiner Aussage aber auch die erste SLX die er bisher gemacht hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TommyTheMan (18. Dezember 2010)

Also in natura finde ich sind die verschiedenen organge töne von Dekor und Eloxal zwar auch deutlich, find aber dennoch das sie gut zueinander passen. Die Kamera ist wie schonmal erwähnt keine gute, da ehr zum videos machen gedacht. die verfälscht die farben auf jedenfall auch schon etwas.

@der-gute: Wieso soll die anbindung zum Lager nicht gut sein? Hast du da selber erfahrungen gemacht ? Lagerspiel oder was meinst du ?

Ansonsten würde ich nämlich zu einer Saint Kurbel Tendieren aber auch Singelspeed. will auf jedenfall keinen umwerfer ! Dann ja noch eher ne Hammerschmidt.

@c_w : vieleicht trifft man sich ja mal in aachen an Toblerone und co. momentan düse ich aber immer noch mit meinem Canyon rum


----------



## Luke-VTT (18. Dezember 2010)

@*Tommy the Man: Dein AFR wird so gut werden. Ich hatte erst Vorbehalte gegen die DC aber so ist es das erste mit DC das mir gefällt. Sehr!


----------



## zuspät (27. Dezember 2010)

hey, nachdem mir im kf-ka-fred nicht geholfen wurde, probier ichs hier mal:
gibts mit dem AFR probleme mit einfachbrücken-gabeln und dem unterrohr? kollisisonsproblem? hat einer von euch sein steuerrohr verlängern lassen?


----------



## timbowjoketown (27. Dezember 2010)

Probleme gilts nur bei 1.5 mit integriertem Steuersatz wie dem Angle Set, da wird es von N verlängert.


----------



## frankweber (27. Dezember 2010)

zuspät schrieb:


> hey, nachdem mir im kf-ka-fred nicht geholfen wurde, probier ichs hier mal:
> gibts mit dem AFR probleme mit einfachbrücken-gabeln und dem unterrohr? kollisisonsproblem? hat einer von euch sein steuerrohr verlängern lassen?


 

Mit Reset Steuersatz kein Problem bei Totem

Gruß Frank


----------



## simplesaiman (4. Januar 2011)

hier nochmal mein bike nach ein paar änderungen:


----------



## KHUJAND (4. Januar 2011)

hmmm


----------



## timbowjoketown (9. Januar 2011)

Hatte heute meine erste Testfahrt mit dem AFR und nachdem mir kurz vor dem Start am Monarch das Ventil abgerissen ist, ich weiß bis jetzt nicht wie das passieren konnte, habe ich den Vivid montiert. Für meine momentanen 82 kg + Klamotten war der SAG dann bei ca. 40 - 45 Prozent. Ich würde bei DH-Einsatz fast zu einem 600er tendieren. Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen mit den Federhärten?


----------



## paradox (10. Januar 2011)

simplesaiman schrieb:


> hier nochmal mein bike nach ein paar änderungen:



Fett, einfach nur Fett !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pum4d4ce (13. Januar 2011)

So mein AFR soll diese Woche kommen 

Werd mal ne Part-Liste mit den (vorraussichtlichen) Teilen posten:

Rahmen : Nicolai AFR grün eloxiert 
Gabel :  Fox 36 Talas RC2 160mm (fürs erste mal   )
Dämpfer : Fox DHX Air oder Vivid Air
Laufräder : DT 500 Felge , Hope Pro 2 Naben Rot
Bremsen : Trickstuff The Cleg in Rot 
Antriebt : Erst mal Slx, später was besseres, wenn Geld da ist 
Lenker,Steuersatz,Pedale,Sattel etc muss ich erst mal schauen 


Ziel ist es unter 15 Kg zu kommen, trotzdem Bikepark- tauglich.

Mal schauen was bei rauskommt


----------



## timbowjoketown (13. Januar 2011)

Willkommen im Club, unter 15 kg wirst Du aber nicht kommen, aber im Bereich bis 15,5 kg solltest Du landen. Die Gabel würde ich jedoch nicht empfehlen, aber ich nehme an Du hast die noch, oder? Den Vivid Air habe ich mir jetzt auch bestellt, mal sehen wie er sich macht.

Auf grün eloxiert bin ich sehr gespannt!


----------



## simplesaiman (14. Januar 2011)

bitte dann einen ausführlichen testbericht mit dem vivid air posten! sind halt eben mal satte 500 gr unterschied zum vivid coil...


----------



## Pum4d4ce (14. Januar 2011)

Also auf dem Papier kommt sogar unter 14 raus 
klar, die Herstellerangaben stimmen nicht ganz, aber im groben hoffentlich schon.

Wegen was meinst du die Gabel ist nicht zu empfehlen?
-> ja hab sie schon 

Hoffe das grün kommt auch so schön zur geltung wie ichs mir erhoffe.

Wenn der Vivid drankommt, werd ich mal nen Testbericht schreiben


----------



## timbowjoketown (14. Januar 2011)

Unter 14 kg? Poste doch mal bitte die Gewichtsliste. Im Helius AM Thread versuchen sie mit Mühen im Bereich von 15 kg zu kommen, da kann ich mir den AFR-Aufbau unter 14 kg nicht vorstellen. Ich habe bei mir schon sehr aufs Gewicht geachtet und komme auf 15,1 kg, allerdings mit Monarch-Dämpfer dem ich die volle Bikeparktauglichkeit nicht zumuten möchte. Aber ich lasse mich gerne überraschen. Hatte auch erst mit grün Elox geliebäugelt, es wurde aber öfter von Unregelmäßigkeiten berichtet, die bei vielen Eloxtönen auftreten können. Bin sehr gespannt auf dein Bike und den Aufbau.


----------



## Pum4d4ce (14. Januar 2011)

Ich hoffe doch mal dass ich keine Fehler gemacht hab beim zusammenstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timbowjoketown (14. Januar 2011)

Poste doch einfach mal Deine Partliste mit Gewichten, dann kann man es ja schnell sehen!


----------



## Pum4d4ce (14. Januar 2011)

Rahmen             Nicolai Helius AFR grün eloxiert             *3500*                               Gabel             Fox 36 Talas SLC 160             *2080*                               Dämpfer              Rock Shox Vivid Air 222mm             *550*                               Dämpfer Buchsen und Schrauben             
*30* Felgen DT Swiss EX 5.1 *1000*                               Narben             Hope Pro 2             *450*                               Nippel             DT Swiss *30*                               Speichen             DT Swiss *420* Felgenband             No-Name             *10* Schlauch             Light             *160* Reifen Schwalbe Fat Albert             *1450*                               Steckachsen             Sixpack             *100*                               Schaltwerk             Shimano Deore XTR             *199*                               Umwerfer             Shimano Deore XTR             *135*                               Ritzel             Shimano Deore XTR             *180*                               Kette             Shimano Deore XTR             *290*                               Kurbel mit Innenlager             Shimano Deore XTR             *700*                               Schalthebel             Shimano Deore XTR             *220*                               Schaltseile und Hüllen             No-Name             *60* Bremsen The Cleg 4 *920* Sattel             Sella Italia Light             *255*                               Sattelklemme             Hope             *52*                               Sattelsütze             Hope Aluminium             *250*                               Vorbau             Hope             *150*                               Lenker             Syntace Aluminium             *250* Griffe             ?????             *150
*                               Pedale             NC-17 Sud-Pin 2             *378*                               Steuersatz             Hope 1 1/8 Ahead             *105* 

*14100




*Hab noch n Fehler gefunden 

Sorry hatte keine Lust alles einzeln einzugeben und kopieren wollt sichs nid lassen


----------



## timbowjoketown (14. Januar 2011)

Auf den ersten Blick schaut es ganz gut aus, wobei der Steuersatz im AFR nicht von Nicolai freigegeben ist, aufgrund der zu geringen Einpresstiefe. Die Schläuche sind für Bikepark nicht wirklich tauglich und sollten etwas resistenteren weichen, die Felgen sind auch nur bei geringem Gewicht und entsprechender Fahrweise für den Bikepark zu empfehlen, aber das weißt Du bestimmt. Wie sieht es mit Bashguard/Kettenführung aus, denn ohne macht der Bikepark auch keinen Sinn. Hinzu kommt dann noch der Umwerferdom, der im Rahmengewicht nicht mit drin ist. Die Kettenblätter für die XTR sind auch noch nicht mit drin, oder? Naja, ich bin gespannt wo es sich bei Dir einpendeln wird, bitte mach gleich Fotos wenn der Rahmen ankommt!


----------



## Pum4d4ce (14. Januar 2011)

Danke erst mal für die Infos,
das mit dem Steuersatz war mir gar nicht bekannt.
Die Schläuche, hmm, mal sehen vllt halten sie ja  aber wahrscheinlich hast du recht.
Die Felgen halten mich aus. Hab momentan ein Kampfgewicht von 65Kg und fahre meistens vorsichtig. Kettenführung-> total vergessen!
Laut Herstellen sind die Kettenblätter beim Gewicht dabei.

Das Bike soll auch nicht jedes Wochenende  in den Park ausgeführt werden.
Wird wohl eher jeden Tag auf den Hometrails unterwegs sein und öfters mal am Gardasee.

Hoffe die Farben harmonieren gut und das eloxal ist gleichmäßig.


----------



## frankweber (15. Januar 2011)

Glaub nicht an die 2080 g für die fox, mein AFR ist ziemlich eindeutig leicht aufgebaut ( mit Ausnahme der Hammerschmidt AM und dem Sattel), glaub aus meiner Erfahrung nicht an die 14 kg; aber ich finde den Lenkwinkel mit meiner Totem schon zu steil und hab mir schon mal den angle steuersatz besorgt und werde statt der Totem ne Boxer reinbauen.
Mit der Geo einer 160 er Gabel sollte das Bike sehr gut bergauf gehen aber bergab sicher wenig Laufruhe haben.

Wäre also verschenktes Potential des Rahmens. eigentlich schade.


----------



## timbowjoketown (15. Januar 2011)

Hey Frank, hast Du die 2011er Version mit dem flacheren Lenkwinkel, oder das 2010er Modell?


----------



## BOSTAD (15. Januar 2011)

frankweber schrieb:


> Glaub nicht an die 2080 g für die fox, mein AFR ist ziemlich eindeutig leicht aufgebaut ( mit Ausnahme der Hammerschmidt AM und dem Sattel), glaub aus meiner Erfahrung nicht an die 14 kg; aber ich finde den Lenkwinkel mit meiner Totem schon zu steil und hab mir schon mal den angle steuersatz besorgt und werde statt der Totem ne Boxer reinbauen.
> Mit der Geo einer 160 er Gabel sollte das Bike sehr gut bergauf gehen aber bergab sicher wenig Laufruhe haben.
> 
> Wäre also verschenktes Potential des Rahmens. eigentlich schade.



Wird es bei dir eine ganz normale Boxxer (WC oder Team)? Das könnte ich mir bei dir gar nicht vorstellen. Du hast dir doch bestimmt wieder etwas besonderes ausgedacht. Raus mit der Sprache


----------



## frankweber (15. Januar 2011)

Mein bike ht noch den steileren Lenkwinkel, Rahmen 2010

Gruß Frank


----------



## frankweber (15. Januar 2011)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Wird es bei dir eine ganz normale Boxxer (WC oder Team)? Das könnte ich mir bei dir gar nicht vorstellen. Du hast dir doch bestimmt wieder etwas besonderes ausgedacht. Raus mit der Sprache


 

Hi benny,
wird  wohl ne wc aber noch nicht sofort, denn erst muss ich mal mein Argon29er gates realisieren, dann im Laufe des Frühjahres/ Frühsommers wird das Afr optimiert.

Warte schon ewig auf die Kurbel ( Smartfoot) und das Hinterrad ( die sapim Speichen werden wohl irgendwann auch mal kommen)  für das Argon, der Rahmen ist schon ne weile fertig bei Nicolai und wartet auf die Kurbel und das Hinterrad zwecks Optimierung der Riemenlinie vor der Auslieferung ( Service von Nicolai, da die riemen ziemlich empfindlich auf auch geringen Schräglauf reagieren)

Gruß Frank


----------



## BOSTAD (15. Januar 2011)

frankweber schrieb:


> ...Warte schon ewig auf die Kurbel ( Smartfoot) und das Hinterrad ( die sapim Speichen werden wohl irgendwann auch mal kommen)  für das Argon, der Rahmen ist schon ne weile fertig bei Nicolai und wartet auf die Kurbel und das Hinterrad zwecks Optimierung der Riemenlinie vor der Auslieferung ( Service von Nicolai, da die riemen ziemlich empfindlich auf auch geringen Schräglauf reagieren)
> 
> Gruß Frank



Hi Frank,

der ober Absatz ist das perfekte Beispiel dafür, warum ich von dir keine Normalverbraucher Gabel erwarte 
Wow bald ist noch ein geniales Bike in deiner Sammlung. Ich bin dann schon gespannt auf dein Bike und freue mich mit dir !!

Schönes Wochenende noch!!

B


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (15. Januar 2011)

Pum4d4ce schrieb:


> Ich hoffe doch mal dass ich keine Fehler gemacht hab beim zusammenstellen



ich halte die Gabel leider für falsch. das tretlager kommt zu niedrieg (wirst dann mal öfter in den boden tretten) und der winkel wird zu steil, weiter abzusenken würde das, auch bergauf, nur verschlimmern.
das Afr ist für 180/200 gabeln ausgelegt!!!

steuersatz wurde bereits gesagt.

wäre ein AM vielleicht bei dem einsatz passender gewesen?

sorry und mfg


----------



## HypnoKröte (15. Januar 2011)

Pum4d4ce schrieb:


> Rahmen             Nicolai Helius AFR grün eloxiert             *3500*                               Gabel             Fox 36 Talas SLC 160             *2080*                               Dämpfer              Rock Shox Vivid Air 222mm             *550*                               Dämpfer Buchsen und Schrauben
> *30* Felgen DT Swiss EX 5.1 *1000*                               Narben             Hope Pro 2             *450*                               Nippel             DT Swiss *30*                               Speichen             DT Swiss *420* Felgenband             No-Name             *10* Schlauch             Light             *160* Reifen Schwalbe Fat Albert             *1450*                               Steckachsen             Sixpack             *100*                               Schaltwerk             Shimano Deore XTR             *199*                               Umwerfer             Shimano Deore XTR             *135*                               Ritzel             Shimano Deore XTR             *180*                               Kette             Shimano Deore XTR             *290*                               Kurbel mit Innenlager             Shimano Deore XTR             *700*                               Schalthebel             Shimano Deore XTR             *220*                               Schaltseile und Hüllen             No-Name             *60* Bremsen The Cleg 4 *920* Sattel             Sella Italia Light             *255*                               Sattelklemme             Hope             *52*                               Sattelsütze             Hope Aluminium             *250*                               Vorbau             Hope             *150*                               Lenker             Syntace Aluminium             *250* Griffe             ?????             *150
> *                               Pedale             NC-17 Sud-Pin 2             *378*                               Steuersatz             Hope 1 1/8 Ahead             *105*
> 
> ...



Da sind noch einige Wunschgewichte die so nicht stimmen aber lass erst mal den Frame un die Teile kommen und wiege sie selbst.


----------



## Pum4d4ce (15. Januar 2011)

frankweber schrieb:


> Glaub nicht an die 2080 g für die fox, mein AFR ist ziemlich eindeutig leicht aufgebaut ( mit Ausnahme der Hammerschmidt AM und dem Sattel), glaub aus meiner Erfahrung nicht an die 14 kg; aber ich finde den Lenkwinkel mit meiner Totem schon zu steil und hab mir schon mal den angle steuersatz besorgt und werde statt der Totem ne Boxer reinbauen.
> Mit der Geo einer 160 er Gabel sollte das Bike sehr gut bergauf gehen aber bergab sicher wenig Laufruhe haben.
> 
> Wäre also verschenktes Potential des Rahmens. eigentlich schade.




Die Gabel ist nur ne Übergangslösung. Früher oder später kommt ne Totem rein.

@HypnoKröte welche Teile meinst du zB?


----------



## dreamdeep (15. Januar 2011)

Schaltzüge und Aussenhüllen - 100g
Dämpferbuchsen und Schrauben - 90g
XTR mit Innenlager - 800g
Felgenband noname - 40-50g

usw.

Der Hope Steuersatz ist btw. nicht zugelassen, muss 22mm Einpresstiefe haben.



...


----------



## HypnoKröte (16. Januar 2011)

XTR KAssette und Co ich könnt dir jetzt jedes Gewicht von 60% der Teile dort ausm Kopf sagen. Und diese sind nicht die selben wie du sie dort angegeben hast aber wie schon gesagt, kaufen auf die Waage und dann wirst du geleutert ;-)


----------



## Pum4d4ce (16. Januar 2011)

Jip wie gesagt, sind alles theoretische Zahlen.

Mir ist auch klar, dass die Hersteller mogeln wo sie nur können 

aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## HypnoKröte (16. Januar 2011)

Auch wenns kein N ist ich kenn dein Problem ;-)


----------



## Jayjay94 (16. Januar 2011)

http://img818.imageshack.us/i/p1000095a.jpg/





Mein Heiligtum 

AFR 2011 in Sulfur Yellow mit Rot Metallic Schrift


Fotos sind nicht so besonders weil im Keller gemacht


----------



## habbadu (16. Januar 2011)

dann stelle ich meine Kiste auch mal wieder ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pum4d4ce (16. Januar 2011)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Auch wenns kein N ist ich kenn dein Problem ;-)



Was wiegt das gute Stück denn?


----------



## HypnoKröte (16. Januar 2011)

7,9


----------



## Pum4d4ce (16. Januar 2011)

Uh schön, da macht das hochfahren doch ausnahmsweise spass


----------



## BOSTAD (16. Januar 2011)

habbadu schrieb:


> dann stelle ich meine Kiste auch mal wieder ein



Immer wieder schön!


----------



## de´ AK77 (16. Januar 2011)

@habbadu

sehr schick

"schönste Felgen von der ganzen Welt" TeilZitat Ron off


----------



## Pum4d4ce (17. Januar 2011)

Rahmen kommt erst in 2 Wochen 

Zum Glück weiß ich, dass es sich lohnt zu warten
Und bisdahin bin ich eh erst mal im Urlaub


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timbowjoketown (22. Januar 2011)

Hier schon mal ein Bild vom Vivid Air mit Gewicht:

222x 70, Medium Tune


----------



## Pum4d4ce (2. Februar 2011)

Welchen Dämpfer würdet ihr, wenn ihr bissl aufs Gewicht achtet einbauen ? Wie ist das ansprechverhalten der einzelnen Dämpfer ?

Dhx Air
Vivid Air 
oder nen Dhx 5.0 Titan Feder?


Gruß


----------



## Kunstflieger (2. Februar 2011)

Wenn das Ding gut ansprechen soll, BOS Stoy o. CCDB 
Sind mit Titanfeder genau so schwer o. Leicht wie ein DHX 5 mit Titan Feder.


----------



## Ti-Max (2. Februar 2011)

Wenn es Luft sein soll, dann auf jeden Fall den Roco und den Evolver in Betracht ziehen.

Über den Vivid Air gibt es bisher recht wenig. Was mich stören würde ist allerdings, dass man wohl nicht unter 30 % Sag kommt, egal wieviel Luft man da reinballert.

Von den Einstellungen her ist der Evolver der einzige Luftdämpfer, wo man wirklich alles einstellen kann, v.a. auch High- und Low-Speed Druckstufe, was m.E. sinnvoller ist, als die zweigeteilte Rebound-Einstellung beim Vivid Air.

Am wenigstens Betriebsdruck braucht aus meiner Erfahrung der Roco. Den fahre ich mit schlanken 105 kg mit 160 PSI, beim DHX brauchte es dann schon 250 PSI und mehr.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## guru39 (2. Februar 2011)

habbadu schrieb:


> dann stelle ich meine Kiste auch mal wieder ein



Wenn Du das kannst, kann ich das auch 

Ich stell meine Kiste auch mal wieder ein 





PShabbadu 

ab heute dürfen wir in HD am KS bauen


----------



## Pum4d4ce (7. Februar 2011)

So hab heute Bescheid bekommen, Rahmen kommt erst in 3 Wochen    

Dabei ist das Wetter so schön


----------



## TommyTheMan (8. Februar 2011)

Na dann stell ich meins jetzt auch mal hier ins AFR Forum.





Extras: 1.5 Steuerrohr, CaneCreek AngleSet Steuersatz, und RS Maxel ausfallenden.

Der Rest ist erkennbar, ansonsten einfach fragen.

@Pum4d4ce: hatte vorher auch ein Canyon Torque Fr 7.0


----------



## keiner (8. Februar 2011)

So - mein zweiter AFR Versuch, nachdem mein erstes geklaut wurde:


----------



## Luke-VTT (8. Februar 2011)

Sehr schöne Räder! Mach mal von beiden bessere Fotos


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (8. Februar 2011)

@ThommyTheMan: Was ist das für eine Kurbel? Kannst du schon was zum Baron sagen? RainKing in leicht? 800g?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TommyTheMan (8. Februar 2011)

Die Kurbel ist eine Truvativ Decendat
http://www.sram.com/de/truvativ/products/truvativ-descendant

Gefahren bin ich erst einmal daher kann ich noch nicht viel sagen aber die Reifen haben auf jedenfall guten seitenhalt, man kann sich sehr schön in die Kurven legen.  

Hab die Draht version vom Baron, also 1200g. Die Faltversion wiegt 850g. Wollte aber etwas mehr Pannensicherheit, obwohl vorne vieleicht nich ganz so entscheident aber jetzt sind sie halt drauf


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (8. Februar 2011)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## OldSchool (8. Februar 2011)

TommyTheMan schrieb:


> Na dann stell ich meins jetzt auch mal hier ins AFR Forum.
> 
> 
> Extras: 1.5 Steuerrohr, CaneCreek AngleSet Steuersatz, und RS Maxel ausfallenden.
> ...



Sehr geil Tommy. Schön cleaner Aufbau ohne viel Ablenkung vom Rahmen.


----------



## keiner (8. Februar 2011)

So, jetzt mit besserer Aufloesung.


----------



## Luke-VTT (8. Februar 2011)

WOW. Richtig geile Räder!


----------



## keiner (8. Februar 2011)

thx


----------



## TommyTheMan (8. Februar 2011)

danke danke oldschool, so war´s gedacht, wenn auch nicht von anfang an.  

Ursprünglich waren mehr orange parts geplant aber nachdem ich dann hier einige bikes gesehen hatte bei denen sowas einfach übertrieben wurde hab ich mich für weniger ist mehr endschieden, find das so jetzt genau richtig.
Aber jeder wie er mag  

keiner die 180er Fox macht sich auch echt gut am AFR, sehr nice.


----------



## Pum4d4ce (8. Februar 2011)

@Tommy: Ich glaub der Wechsel war nicht schmerzhaft


----------



## de´ AK77 (17. Februar 2011)

Juhu es ist vollbracht, ich wechsle von der ST in die AFR-Familie!!!

"New Nicolai.net configuration request
Date-Time
17.02.2011 14:42"

Bilder folgen asap


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider85 (17. Februar 2011)

@ AK77: warum der Wechsel? War dir das ST zu schwer, kaputt drüftest es ja fast nicht bekommen haben  ?
Edit: seh grad, dass du noch ein älteres ST hast.


----------



## de´ AK77 (17. Februar 2011)

ja mein geliebtes 04er ST is nu doch langsam in die Jahre gekommen und ich will/brauch was neues "dezentes"--die für mich logische Schlussfolgerung is nen AFR.
und NEIN ich habe das ST nicht klein bekommen und es hat mir immer treue Dienste geleistet


----------



## guru39 (17. Februar 2011)

de´ AK77 schrieb:


> "dezentes"


----------



## de´ AK77 (17. Februar 2011)

*dezent* wie immer Ansichtsache 
wurde ja auch so vom Moritz zur Kenntnis genommen bzw. kommentiert!!!


----------



## Pum4d4ce (18. Februar 2011)

langsam könnte mein Rahmen auch mal komen 
Qualität hin oder her... 3 Monate sind doch n bissl arg lang nach den anfangs versprochenen 6 Wochen 

aber daran werd ich sicher nicht mehr denken wenn ich ihn mal hab


----------



## TommyTheMan (18. Februar 2011)

Das Warten lohnt sich auf jeden fall! Bin letztens nochmal gefahren. Fährt sich einfach super und vorallem sehr neutral in der luft.
Der Hinterbau ist eichfach super sensibel der bügelt bei bedarf echt jeden schnitzer weg 

Morgen früh gehts wieder ab in den Wald, freu mich schon drauf 

Schönen Abend noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (19. Februar 2011)

> "dezentes"


*
DAS* will ich sehen


----------



## de´ AK77 (20. Februar 2011)

DAS wirst Du sehen...


----------



## Joker90 (20. Februar 2011)

de´ AK77 schrieb:


> Juhu es ist vollbracht, ich wechsle von der ST in die AFR-Familie!!!
> 
> "New Nicolai.net configuration request
> Date-Time
> ...



oh mein gott HELP!!!
sag bitte bescheid wen du auf der straße damit fahren tust 

die schöne familie


----------



## habbadu (21. Februar 2011)

Hilfe,

der Tschokeär ist hier


----------



## guru39 (21. Februar 2011)

Joker90 schrieb:


> oh mein gott HELP!!!
> sag bitte bescheid wen du auf der straße damit fahren tust
> 
> die schöne familie









Tschöker Tschöker


----------



## Deleted 130247 (21. Februar 2011)

Joker90 schrieb:


> oh mein gott HELP!!!
> sag bitte bescheid wen du auf der straße damit fahren tust
> 
> die schöne familie




...............*Tschokäär *bist Du das ..................

( oje, auch noch hier )


----------



## de´ AK77 (21. Februar 2011)

OMG de Tschökär is wirklich hier...*Deckung*


----------



## Deleted 130247 (21. Februar 2011)

.................


----------



## guru39 (21. Februar 2011)

hier wird net gespammt..... Tschöüpp+W§B§ZÜ=z683


----------



## Joker90 (22. Februar 2011)

HAllO
jetzt habe ich eine mal was geschrieben hier seit langen und dan so eine brgrüßung tzzzz

so was were doch mal was gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (22. Februar 2011)

Auf gute Nachbarschaft 

Und jetzt zeigt sie wieder her, eure AFRs!

Hab leider nur die drecks Handy-Kamera


----------



## c_w (22. Februar 2011)

Wenn du das Bike jetzt auch noch im Wheelie so dahin gefahren hast und nach hinten abgestiegen bist, das wäre groß ;-)


----------



## Kontragonist (22. Februar 2011)

Selbstverständlich bin ich auf dem Hinterrad hopsend den Berg rauf. Oder siehst du eine Fahrspur? Na also 

 leider war ich allein unterwegs, sonst gäbs natürlich ein Beweisvideo


----------



## Pum4d4ce (23. Februar 2011)

Geiles Bike gefällt mir

wie ist denn der DHX so im AFR?


----------



## Kontragonist (23. Februar 2011)

Pum4d4ce schrieb:


> Geiles Bike gefällt mir
> 
> wie ist denn der DHX so im AFR?



Ich finds auch geil  Über den DHX Air kann und will ich auch nicht meckern: Für mein Empfinden macht er einen sehr guten Job. Allerdings muss ich gestehen, dass ich mir mit ihm nicht die Wildesten Downhill-Schlachten liefere  Leute, die ihr Material schonungsloser rannehmen mögen mit einer Stahlfeder besser bedient sein.

_Ich_ hab stets ein breites Grinsen im Gesicht, wenn ich mit dem Gerät unterwegs bin


----------



## simplesaiman (24. Februar 2011)

@Kontragonist: Wie macht sich der DHX Air im AFR?

edit: Man sollte einfach morgens um 07:30 noch keine Beiträge schreiben!


----------



## timbowjoketown (24. Februar 2011)

Vielleicht liest Du einfach den Beitrag direkt darüber!?


----------



## stuk (24. Februar 2011)

aber endlich noch jemand der den DHX-AIR nicht schlecht redet.
bin ja auch sehr zufrieden im AM
achja schönes Bild und sehr sehr geiles AFR


----------



## habbadu (24. Februar 2011)

@ Joker90:

stell' doch mal ein Bild von deiner Kiste hier rein
Die Kiste ist zumindest farbtechnisch - bis jetzt - wohl das abgefahrenste was ich je an AFRs sehen durfte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOSTAD (24. Februar 2011)

Ich fahr den DHX auch im AM und bin sehr zufrieden. Ich habe bekommen was ich erwartet habe.


----------



## Pum4d4ce (24. Februar 2011)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Ich fahr den DHX auch im AM und bin sehr zufrieden. Ich habe bekommen was ich erwartet habe.



Was hast du denn erwartet?


----------



## guru39 (24. Februar 2011)

habbadu schrieb:


> @ Joker90:
> 
> stell' doch mal ein Bild von deiner Kiste hier rein
> Die Kiste ist zumindest farbtechnisch - bis jetzt - wohl das abgefahrenste was ich je an AFRs sehen durfte



Ich mach das mal für ihn


----------



## Kontragonist (24. Februar 2011)

Joker: Bittebitte besorg dir ne HammerSchmidt (kleiner ist geiler) und lass dir die Kurbelarme lila eloxieren (noch krasser ist noch geiler)!

_Der Insider: tolle Schuhe, Buddy _


----------



## Deleted 130247 (24. Februar 2011)

Nicht schlecht, bis auf die Tauchrohre.......die sollten Rot sein.....


----------



## der-gute (24. Februar 2011)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht, bis auf die Tauchrohre.......die sollten Rot sein.....



purple?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (24. Februar 2011)

Jau: Lila.

Und ne HS kaufen. Nu mach scho


----------



## BOSTAD (25. Februar 2011)

Pum4d4ce schrieb:


> Was hast du denn erwartet?





Einen Bikepark tauglichen Luftdämpfer der seine Arbeit auch noch am Ende der Abfahrt gut erledigt. 

Ich würde mich sogar trauen zu sagen, dass der den ein oder anderen Coildämpfer in Tasche steckt. 

Seitdem ich den BOS am ION fahre, mag ich´s hintenrum lieber geschmeidig weich. Fahr den DHX Air seitdem bei bestimmt 40-50% Sag und er macht soweit alles mit!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (25. Februar 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> purple?



Jau......geht auch.....


----------



## Stagediver (1. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen.

Bevor der Schnee ganz in Vergessenheit gerät, noch etwas von meinem im Wintertrainingstrimm:
















Grüsse


----------



## Pum4d4ce (9. März 2011)

So, endlich ist mein Rahmen auch da!

Heute morgen gekommen das prachtexemplar 

Auch gleich die Parts bestellt, evtl wirds diese Woche ja noch fertig 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/850606

PS: wenn mir jemand schnell erklären könnte wie ich bilder poste, werd ichs sofort ändern


----------



## Helium (9. März 2011)

Bitte:


----------



## Pum4d4ce (9. März 2011)

Helium schrieb:


> Bitte:



Top 

Vielen Dank


----------



## dr.juggles (13. März 2011)

grün elox ist geil!


----------



## Pum4d4ce (15. März 2011)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> grün elox ist geil!



Ganz meine Meinung 

aber ich trottel hab vergessen den "stab" für den umwerfer zu bestellen 

Man kann doch auch einen Umwerfer mit Tretlager-montage nehmen, oder?

Andere Alternative wäre Hammerschmidt, ist aber so sau schwer...


----------



## c_w (15. März 2011)

Den Umwerferturm kannst doch auch nachbestellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankweber (15. März 2011)

c_w schrieb:


> Den Umwerferturm kannst doch auch nachbestellen.


 

bei grün elox könnte das aber doch ein wenig dauernbis das gewünschte Teil eintrifft.


----------



## Luke-VTT (15. März 2011)

Wenn ich mich richtige erinnere geht ein e-Type Umwerfer im AFR nicht oder nur mit reduziertem Federweg, weil der Hinterbau beim Einfedern mit dem Umwerfer kollidieren würde.


----------



## Benie70 (15. März 2011)

@Pum4d4ce
also nen schwarzen Umwerferturm (elox) hab ich noch hier rumliegen, hab auf Rohloff umgerüstet und brauch das Ding nicht mehr....


----------



## stuk (15. März 2011)

und den schwarzen könntest du dann weiss pulvern, passt doch super zum hinterbau


----------



## Pum4d4ce (15. März 2011)

Oder rot pulvern, passt dann zu den andern teilen (steuersatz, vorbau, naben , sattelklemme ) welche auch rot (elox) sind


----------



## Kontragonist (19. März 2011)

Minor Update â man muss ja mit den WÃ¶lfen heulen, also hab ich mir in liebevoller Erinnerung an die eingegangene Firma von der Northshore einen breiten 785er Ratz Fatz Atlas an die MÃ¶hre geschraubt:





Bin eigentlich kein Fan der Ãberbreite-Bewegung, mal sehen ob ich ihn nicht noch kÃ¼rze â¦


----------



## Luke-VTT (19. März 2011)

Sauschick!


----------



## de´ AK77 (19. März 2011)

schicke Sau


----------



## guru39 (19. März 2011)

schick die Sau in den Wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (19. März 2011)

,  oder was?
Der schicke Wald wird sau gerockt. Nächstes WE spätestens


----------



## flomo1283 (20. März 2011)

Vorabpic meines neuen treuen Gefährten...


----------



## saintvsdiabolus (20. März 2011)

Mein AFR im 2011-SetUp:






Neue Gabel und neuer LRS. Nur die Reifen fehlen noch.


----------



## Pum4d4ce (20. März 2011)

Scheenes Rad!

Die Gabel sieht echt morz geil aus 


Kurze frage, gibt en Dhx Air 222x63,5 den vollen FW frei?


----------



## saintvsdiabolus (20. März 2011)

Pum4d4ce schrieb:


> Scheenes Rad!
> 
> Die Gabel sieht echt morz geil aus
> 
> ...



Thx, denke der Dhx gibt nicht den vollen FW frei, da das AFR für einen Hub von 70mm ausgelegt ist. 
Btw: ich hab keinen Dhx sondern einen RocoAirRC


----------



## kroiterfee (21. März 2011)

das rad hab ich doch gestern erst auf facebook gesehen. hehe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (21. März 2011)

ist facebook ein trail? oder ein Berg?

aber schöne räder für 2011 sind hier zu sehen, viel spaß damit.


----------



## mb_chief (23. März 2011)

Was wiegen denn eure AFRs?
Meines ist knapp unter 18, aber gaaanz knapp nur.
Will ihm ne kleine Abspeckkur gönnen


----------



## simplesaiman (23. März 2011)

mb_chief schrieb:


> Was wiegen denn eure AFRs?
> Meines ist knapp unter 18, aber gaaanz knapp nur.
> Will ihm ne kleine Abspeckkur gönnen



mein afr liegt irgendwo bei 18,5 kg. jedoch mit hammerschmidt fr und muddy mary dh.


----------



## Kontragonist (23. März 2011)

Meins wiegt ca. 17,4 trotz HammerSchmidt AM, allerdings ohne Stahlfedern in den Federelementen. Wenn dir _DER_ Trick einfällt sag bescheid, 16,8 wären mir nämlich auch deutlich lieber


----------



## guru39 (23. März 2011)

Mainz wiegt 17,3 kg.


----------



## KHUJAND (23. März 2011)

wird gerade verkauft --> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?do=discuss&gmid=226369#gmessage226369


----------



## Luke-VTT (23. März 2011)

@ Kontragonist:

Naja, Kohlefrage  Mir fielen da ein paar Sächelchen ein, Dein AFR unter 17kg zu drücken: Carbon an Stütze und Lenker, Titanachse in die Pedale, Fox 36 Float 180, ggf. ein LRS mit ZTR-Flow und fertig ist das sub 17 AFR 

Allerdings finde ich das bei Deinem Rad mega unnötig. Es ist einfach sooo geil


----------



## Kontragonist (23. März 2011)

Luke-VTT schrieb:


> @ Kontragonist:
> 
> Naja, Kohlefrage  Mir fielen da ein paar Sächelchen ein, Dein AFR unter 17kg zu drücken: Carbon an Stütze und Lenker, Titanachse in die Pedale, Fox 36 Float 180, ggf. ein LRS mit ZTR-Flow und fertig ist das sub 17 AFR
> 
> Allerdings finde ich das bei Deinem Rad mega unnötig. Es ist einfach sooo geil








  Danke!
Ich werde erst mal keine Tausende von Euros investieren und  ich finds ja auch geil  aber leichter wärs eben noch geiler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Vlt. gönn ich mir nächste Saison einen neuen LRS und probier mal leichtere Schlappen aus.


----------



## stuk (23. März 2011)

wenn Ihr die AFR´s regelmäßig im/über dem Grenzbereich eines AM einsetzt, dürfen/sollten/müssen die auch entsprechend mehr wiegen.
Ansonsten habt Ihr das falsche Rad.


----------



## Kontragonist (23. März 2011)

16,8 > 15,2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luke-VTT (23. März 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> wenn Ihr die AFR´s regelmäßig im/über dem Grenzbereich eines AM einsetzt, dürfen/sollten/müssen die auch entsprechend mehr wiegen.
> Ansonsten habt Ihr das falsche Rad.



Das schöne an meinen Vorschlägen war ja gerade, daß sie dem Bike kein Stück seiner Hardcore-Reserven nehmen. Das blöde war halt der Preis


----------



## KHUJAND (23. März 2011)

Luke-VTT schrieb:


> Das blöde war halt der Preis



der preis fürs gewicht ?


----------



## Luke-VTT (23. März 2011)

Wer leichte Ausrüstung will, braucht eine schwere Börse  Ok Schluß mit den Kalauern.


----------



## KHUJAND (23. März 2011)

die tage hatten wir  hier im -N- unterforum eine diskusion über unnütze bzw. aussterbende -N- rahmen . 

möchte niemandem zu nahe treten... 
aber wie  stuk schon sagte,- ein AM reicht für alles. und sogar für alle Grenzbereiche. 

sorry... nicht sauer sein.


----------



## Kontragonist (23. März 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> die tage hatten wir  hier im -N- unterforum eine diskusion über unnütze bzw. aussterbende -N- rahmen .
> 
> möchte niemandem zu nahe treten...
> aber wie  stuk schon sagte,- ein AM reicht für alles. und sogar für alle Grenzbereiche.
> ...



   

Das AFR wird ja auch, wies scheint, bei N abgeschafft. Ich freu mich aber eins zu haben. Mir gefällt ein fettes Helius besser als das Ion. Besonders das versetzte Sitzrohr, das keiner leiden kann, find ich geil


----------



## KHUJAND (23. März 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


>



sorry... nicht sauer sein.


----------



## Kontragonist (23. März 2011)

Hey, da muss man doch sauer werden dürfen


----------



## c_w (23. März 2011)

Mit der Argumentation kannst aber jedes Bike wegdiskutieren, wenn du fahren kannst wie Danny MacAskill, dann brauchst du auch kein AM mehr. Heisst aber trotzdem nicht, dass das AFR für bestimmte Einsatzgebiete def. besser geeignet ist als das AM. Schön find ich das versetzte Sitzrohr aber auch nicht ;-)


----------



## habbadu (23. März 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> möchte niemandem zu nahe treten...
> aber wie  stuk schon sagte,- ein AM reicht für alles. und sogar für alle Grenzbereiche.
> 
> sorry... nicht sauer sein.



Also ich als Normalo bin wegen meines limitierten Fahrkönnens sehr glücklich darüber, daß es ein AFR gibt und mir gefällt's
Es gibt Situationen/Gelände da würde ich mir mit dem AM - sehr wahrscheinlich - nicht so viel zutrauen. Ein AFR fühlt sich nun mal für mich um mindestens zwei Welten "satter" an

Ich beide.

...und sollte der AFR-Rahmen aus dem N-Programm genommen werden, bin ich trotzdem glücklich einen mein Eigen nennen zu dürfen


Männer: jeder wie er kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (24. März 2011)

ich meinte nicht das das AM ein AFR ersetzen kann!

Nur wer gerne ein AFR mit ca. 16Kilo haben möchte und damit Kompromisse bei den parts eingeht und dauerhaft damit dann nicht extrem hart rocken geht, sollte dann vielleicht ehr über ein ca. 15Kilo AM nachdenken.

Andersrum denke ich jedoch auch wer ein 16.5 Kilo 180erGabel AM fährt und dies entsprechend bewegt, wäre vielleicht mit einem AFR besser bedient.

Kein Stress


----------



## softbiker (24. März 2011)

Ich streu mal Salz in die Wunde. Mir is wurst ob das AFR ageschafft wird. Mein FR kann alles auch was das AFR kann

What freu ich mich über das ION 18


----------



## habbadu (24. März 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> Kein Stress




Stress - wir hier doch nicht! Es ist Frühling und jeder hier hat doch das für sich schönste baik der Welt


----------



## KHUJAND (24. März 2011)

habbadu schrieb:


> und jeder hier hat doch das für sich schönste baik der Welt



nein dreamdeep sein bike findich schöner als meinz


----------



## Kontragonist (24. März 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> () Kein Stress



Sowieso nicht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






softbiker schrieb:


> Ich streu mal Salz in die Wunde. Mir is wurst ob das AFR ageschafft wird.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Ion 18 muss aber signifikant besser aussehen als das Ion 14 damit ich mich da mitfreu


----------



## stuk (24. März 2011)

wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, werden die neuen IONs reine gravity-spezial-bikes. Also für slopestyle,4x,park-only,DH (womöglich ohne Umwerfer- HS-montagemöglichkeit, sinnvolles Übergewicht etc.)
Die Heliusfamilie ,also auch das AFR, hat jedoch mehr Allroundpotenzial (Tourenmöglichkeit) und somit mehr als nur eine Daseinsberechtigung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider85 (24. März 2011)

Ob man dann mit einem ION auf Tour gehen kann ist ne andere Sache..bin ja mal gespannt, was da rauskommt.
Mit meinem ST (Quasi der AFR Vorgänger) komm ich überall hoch und dafür auch deftig wieder runter. Von ner kleinen Tour bis Dowhnhill ist alles drin. Und am Gardasee dapp ich den auch die ganzen 2000er hoch.
Zwar mit aktuell 18kg kein Leichtgewicht, aber ihr wisst ja: Manchmal is die Party so gut, da werden sogar die dicken genommen 

Bin ja mal gespannt ob das ein ION XX auch bieten kann.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (24. März 2011)




----------



## Zonerider (27. März 2011)

Beim Überfliegen der letzten Postings ... wird das Helius AFR abgeschafft?
Bin gerade dabei dafür zusammen zu sparen. Oder habe ich was überlesen?


----------



## Pum4d4ce (29. März 2011)

Was für ne Bremsaufnahme hat das AFR eig Serienmäßig?


----------



## guru39 (29. März 2011)

is 2000


----------



## Pum4d4ce (29. März 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> is 2000



Danke


----------



## Pum4d4ce (30. März 2011)

Noch eine letzte Frage, dann bin ich erstmal fertig 
Auf was für ne Scheibengröße ist die Aufnahme denn ausgelegt bei direktmontage?


----------



## guru39 (30. März 2011)

160mm


----------



## frankweber (14. April 2011)

update:


----------



## simplesaiman (14. April 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (14. April 2011)

Sehr stylisch!!!


----------



## Kasinx (14. April 2011)

Hallo Leute,
sieht so aus als ob das hier der AFR Threat (?) ist. 

Ich bin sogut wie bereit mir ein AFR zu kaufen, da ich gute Nicolai Erfahrungen mit dem Nucleon gemacht habe. Mein jetziges Torque ist zwar super, aber bei 95kg Kampfgewicht warte ich nur auf den Rahmenbruch. Lager sind nach 3 Jahren sowieso ausgeschlagen. Also muss was stabiles her. 
Will einen relativ leichten Aufbau, so um die 16.5 kg ohne Hammerschmid. Meine Frage nun: Alle schreiben, dass das bike auch tourentauglich sei. Mir reichen so 1000hm, aber nicht mehr als 1500, und das auch nur alle 4 Wochen. Bin 1.83 und nehme eine normale M Geometrie. Ist die Geo für das bischen Uphill tauglich.

Vielen Dank

Ben


----------



## keiner (14. April 2011)

absolut. am wochenende bin ich 2500hm damit gefahren. hoch 
geht gut.


----------



## der-gute (14. April 2011)

testen ;-)

s wird doch nen AFR-Piloten in Zü geben...


----------



## schnubbi81 (14. April 2011)

Kasinx schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> Bin 1.83 und nehme eine normale M Geometrie.
> 
> Vielen Dank
> ...



evtl. solltest du sogar ueber einen L rahmen nachdenken


----------



## der-gute (14. April 2011)

der Trend geht zum dritt oder viert-Rad ;-)

dein Nucleon
drunter ein AFR mit Totem in Größe M mit 180/200
drunter ein AM oder ein neues Torque in L mit 160/160
drunter ein Argon FR

;-)


----------



## BlackDiver (14. April 2011)

frankweber schrieb:


> update:



 Sehr schöner Aufbau!


----------



## Kasinx (14. April 2011)

Sehr witzig, Alex. Der Trend geht zur Spezialisierung. Da bist du ja nicht besser mit deinen 10mm-Bike-Abstufungen.

Nee, das mit dem 1000hm war ernst gemeint.
Klasse wäre ja, wenn jemand in der Ostschweiz/SW Deutschland so ein Ding hätte. AUFRUF?!

 Schnubbi81: Ja, hatte ich auch schon überlegt, jedoch mag ich es lieber kleiner (tut nicht so weh). Nee im ernst. Die von N sagen das passt super. Aufm AM von meinem Mitbewohner geht das ganz gut. Alex mit 1.95 findet L gut. Und es soll ja schon "runterhügeln" orientiert sein.

Gruss

Ben


----------



## frankweber (14. April 2011)

Ich hab mal fotos aus freier wildbahn:













Testfahrt war sehr schön,( fast ) menschenleere wälder, herrlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (15. April 2011)

Kasinx schrieb:


> Sehr witzig, Alex...



Du kennst mich doch ;-)



Kasinx schrieb:


> *Nee, das mit dem 1000hm war ernst gemeint.
> Klasse wäre ja, wenn jemand in der Ostschweiz/SW Deutschland so ein Ding hätte. AUFRUF?!*



Full Ack!!!



Kasinx schrieb:


> Schnubbi81: Ja, hatte ich auch schon überlegt, jedoch mag ich es lieber kleiner (tut nicht so weh). Nee im ernst. Die von N sagen das passt super. Aufm AM von meinem Mitbewohner geht das ganz gut. Alex mit 1.95 findet L gut. Und es soll ja schon "runterhügeln" orientiert sein.
> 
> Gruss
> 
> Ben



ich würde bei meinen 196 cm auch zu nem L tendieren, wenn ich es mit Boxxer aufbauen würde.

mit Totem oder so eher XL, da ich damit ja auch fahren wollen würde.

eine Custom Geo wäre wohl am Besten für mich
nur ich hab mich ja für die günstigere Alternative entschieden
Test nächste Woche!


----------



## trailterror (15. April 2011)

frankweber schrieb:


> Ich hab mal fotos aus freier wildbahn:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice...


----------



## Username123 (15. April 2011)

Hi,

worin besteht denn der Unterschied zwischen dem AFR Rahmen von 2010 und 2011 ?

Macht es Sinn einen AFR Rahmen als tourentaugliches Enduro aufzubauen mit einer 180er Gabel z.b. die Domain oder Lyrik

Wie ist denn die Lackqualität bei den Nicolai Rahmen? Bin sehr an den Nicolai Bikes interessiert vor allem eben AFR und AM, habe aber bisher noch keinerlei Erfahrungen mit den Bikes.

Gruß


----------



## Kontragonist (15. April 2011)

Hi 123, dann antworte ich dir eben Ã¶ffentlich statt auf deine PN 

Das neuere AFR-Modell hat einen um 1 Grad flacheren Lenkwinkel (65,5Â°). Alle MaÃe kannst du dem Tech-Sheet entnehmen:

Tech-Sheet AFR

Die Pulverbeschichtung ist hervorragend und die Farbauswahl groÃ, das schwarze hartanodisierte Eloxal ist spitze, Ã¼ber das bunte Elox kann ich persÃ¶nlich leider nichts sagen.

Ich selbst hab ne 180er Gabel drin (Totem) und bin hoch zufrieden, wenn allerdings Touren eine grÃ¶Ãere Rolle spielen, macht vielleicht ein Helius AM mit 170er Lyric mehr Sinn und spÃ¤testens mit dem optionalen (und nicht Aufpreispflichtigen) AFR-Unterrohr auch alles mit (AM _steht_ bei N fÃ¼r All Mountain und _meint_ auch _ALLES_, ist also eher ein leichter Freerider mit ausgezeichneten Tour-QualitÃ¤ten). AuÃerdem lÃ¤sst sich da ein Umwerfer leichter montieren â beim AFR wird da ein Umwerfer Turm hinter dem Sitzrohr benÃ¶tigt, der der Optik eher abtrÃ¤glich ist 

PS: mein 2010er AFR wiegt mit HammerSchmidt ca. 17,4 Kg, das Tretlager ist 22 mm Ã¼ber der Achse.


----------



## Username123 (15. April 2011)

Danke für die Infos. Was habe ich für einen Vorteil wenn ich am AM ein AFR Unterrohr dranmachen lasse? Mehr Stabilität wahrscheinlich oder?

Wieviel dicker ist denn das AFR Unterrohr im Vergleich zum AM ? Passt das dann auch optisch oder schauts dann vogelwild aus (schmales AM Oberrohr und dickes AFR Unterrohr)

Gibts jemand im Forum der das so gemacht hat mit dem AFR Unterrohr beim AM und wie macht sich das gewichtstechnisch?

ach ja, ist die tretlagerhöhe beim AM höher als beim AFR?

Sorry für die Fragen

Gruß


----------



## dreamdeep (15. April 2011)

Das Unterrohr ist optisch gleich, nur die Wandstärke ist anders. Mehrgewicht liegt bei ca. 60-80g. Das Oberrohr ist beim AFR und AM sowieso identisch. Tretlager ist beim AM tiefer (+17,5).
Hier mein Rahmen mit AFR Unterrohr (mehr Bilder gibt es in der Gallerie):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (15. April 2011)

Tech-Sheet Helius AM

www.nicolai.net

Das AM-Tretlager ist *17,5* mm Ã¼ber der Achse.

Das AFR-Unterrohr ist ca. 80 g schwerer als das Standardrohr und wÃ¤chst in der WandstÃ¤rke nach innen, der AuÃendurchmesser des Rohrs bleibt also unverÃ¤ndert. So vom mitlesen wÃ¼rde ich vermuten, dass fast die Mehrheit der AM-Besitzer das stÃ¤rkere Unterrohr haben â¦

Edit: zu langsam â¦


----------



## c_w (15. April 2011)

Username123 schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos. Was habe ich für einen Vorteil wenn ich am AM ein AFR Unterrohr dranmachen lasse? Mehr Stabilität wahrscheinlich oder?
> 
> Wieviel dicker ist denn das AFR Unterrohr im Vergleich zum AM ? Passt das dann auch optisch oder schauts dann vogelwild aus (schmales AM Oberrohr und dickes AFR Unterrohr)
> 
> Gibts jemand im Forum der das so gemacht hat mit dem AFR Unterrohr beim AM und wie macht sich das gewichtstechnisch?



Das AFR Unterrohr bringt vor allem die Freigabe fuer 180er Gabeln. Es ist auch nicht dicker, sondern dickwandiger, also rein optisch kein Unterschied.
Vom Gewicht her... Dreamdeep hatte das glaub ich nachgewogen, viel war's nicht.


----------



## dreamdeep (15. April 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Tech-Sheet Helius AM
> 
> Das AM-Tretlager ist 25 mm über der Achse.



Du hast das Techsheet vom NUCLEON AM verlinkt. Beim AM liegt die tretlagerhöhe wie gesagt bei 17,5mm

Hier das richtige Techsheet:
https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub...9xazA4dHc&hl=de&single=true&gid=0&output=html


----------



## Kasinx (15. April 2011)

@der_gute:
 habe da doch glatt einen cm unterschlagen..

@Username123:
Kumpel fährt so ein Ding, allerdings mit Custom-Geo. Muss mal Nachschauen, wie schwer. Er achtet allerding einfach mal nicht auf das Gewicht. Ist allerdings sehr zufrieden damit, insbesonderer mit der 180mm Freigabe. Rohrstärke ist dicker nicht der Durchmesser. Hat allerdings nun Dämpferprobleme mit der Customgeometrie.  Ist aber auch ein Sensibelchen.


----------



## Kontragonist (15. April 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Du hast das Techsheet vom NUCLEON AM verlinkt. Beim AM liegt die tretlagerhÃ¶he wie gesagt bei 17,5mm



Au meine Dummheit tut schon wieder weh â¦ 
Ich korrigiere â¦


----------



## Username123 (15. April 2011)

Und noch eine Frage habe ich, ..könnte man beim AFR auch eine 160 oder 170er Gabel verbauen? Auf der Nicolai Seite steht zwar Federweg 175 / 186 / 197 mm und empfohlener Federweg 180mm, allerdings würde ich recht günstig an einen AFR Rahmen rankommen ...

Aber ich denke der Verstand sagt doch eher AM Rahmen... ich fahre heute ein Helius AM probe

So ein "Referenzgrößen Thread" wäre nicht schlecht, d.h. wer bei welcher Größe welche Rahmengröße fährt... aber ein AM sollte in Rahmengröße "M" bei 1,79m / 84cm Schritt schon gut passen wenn ich mir die Maße so anschaue...

gruß


----------



## Kontragonist (15. April 2011)

OK, da hab ich aber dann doch den Verdacht eines Fehlers: im Tech-Sheet  (und zwar im richtigen, dem vom AFR ) steht: 161/174/188/205 mm  Federweg.

Das Gabelrefernzmaß/Maximale Einbauhöhe ist 565 mm, die Lyric hat 555 in  der 170er Version. Das sollte passen, obwohl ich deiner Vernunft recht gebe und das AM für angemessener halte.

Ich hab übrigens ganz ähnliche Körpermaße und M passt mir perfekt.


----------



## Kasinx (15. April 2011)

Laut Tech-sheet kannste hinten bis 161 mm fahren, wäre dann mit vorne 160/170 mm ja halbwegs stimmig, hmmm? Aber es ist sicherlich eine Verschwendung von Resourcen.

"Referenzgrößen Thread" halte ich ja für unsinnig, da alle Bikes unterschiedlich ausfallen und die Vorlieben der Fahrer unterschiedlich sind. Hoch grösser-runter kleiner? Man brauch tein Teleskopoberrohr !!!! Die von N sagen zu deinen 179cm M: ist gut. Du wirst es aber erst wissen, wenn du draufgesessen hast. Toller Vorschlag, oder. Aber das AM fährste ja Probe.


----------



## Kasinx (15. April 2011)

Kommentar zu spät!


----------



## dreamdeep (15. April 2011)

Username123 schrieb:


> aber ein AM sollte in Rahmengröße "M" bei 1,79m / 84cm Schritt schon gut passen


Hab Exakt die gleichen Maße und komme mit M bestens zurecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wunny1980 (16. April 2011)

meins


----------



## Username123 (16. April 2011)

So ich versuchs jetzt hier auch mal. Ist hier jemand im Forum der ein Helius AM oder ein AFR hat und aus der Münchner Gegend kommt?


----------



## Kasinx (18. April 2011)

Komme nicht aus M, aber wenn du keinen finden solltest, ruf doch mal Vince von N an. Der sollte als Verkaufsleiter doch eigentlich etwas vermitteln können, oder?


----------



## nox_ (18. April 2011)

Schon mal bei http://www.bikedoctors.de/ nachgefragt?

Die hatten zumindest mal ein FR Testbike.


----------



## guru39 (18. April 2011)

Net Mainz


----------



## chridsche (18. April 2011)

Da könnte (optisch) einiges oberhalb des Rahmens geändert werden...


----------



## Kasinx (18. April 2011)

Ich finde es eigentlich ganz schön. Lenker ohne Rise? Immer schön flach vorne.


----------



## nollak (18. April 2011)

Also ansich ist die Farbkombi gelungen. Aber nen Direct Mount Vorbau mitm Riser hätte mir definitiv besser gefallen. Finde die normalen Vorbauten wirken immer so komisch an ner Doppelbrücke.


----------



## schnubbi81 (18. April 2011)

hab ja aehnlich farbkombi, somit muss es mir grundsaetzlich ja gefallen,
allerdings fuer meinen geschmack deutlich zu viel lila und warum das gold???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (18. April 2011)

Ich schliess mich mal nollak an, Steuersatz und Vorbau, da siehts komisch aus!
Achja, und nen schwarzer Vorbau wär vll auch besser! Ok, und die Sattelstütze...

Ansonsten ziemlich Porno ;-)


----------



## guru39 (18. April 2011)

c_w schrieb:


> Ansonsten ziemlich Porno ;-)



s´war nur än Blowjob  




chridsche schrieb:


> Da könnte (optisch) einiges oberhalb des Rahmens geändert werden...



Was meinste genau?


----------



## chridsche (19. April 2011)

Was meinste genau?[/quote]

c_w & nollak waren da etwas genauer 
...ansonsten gerne so ein Gerät auch zu mir  !!!


----------



## softbiker (19. April 2011)

Ich hatte zu Testzwecken ja auch mal dieses Sixpack-Dingens montiert gehapt. Also bei Doppelbrücke und so hoher Front ist der Lenker sowas von geil zu Händeln. Damit kriegste richtig Druck aufs vorderrad.

Ich finds das Bike auch recht toll. Aber was mir nicht so recht gefallen will sind die Spank Aufkleber auf der SupraD Felge:kotz:


----------



## guru39 (19. April 2011)

softbiker schrieb:


> Aber was mir nicht so recht gefallen will sind die Spank Aufkleber auf der SupraD Felge:kotz:




 Hast Du Weißwürste auf den Augen 

Das sind Spank Tweet Tweet Felgen


----------



## habbadu (21. April 2011)

wo bleibt DER ultimative Porno? Ich hab da etwas läuten hören


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de´ AK77 (21. April 2011)

*klingeling*

da ist es nun, der für mich ulimative AFR-PORNO


----------



## Kasinx (21. April 2011)

Nur schade das das Ding in` Müll soll Kannst sonst an mich abgeben.


----------



## frankweber (21. April 2011)

de´ AK77 schrieb:


> *klingeling*
> 
> da ist es nun, der für mich ulimative AFR-PORNO


 

Echt extrem geil  und hier am gardasee bei allerallerschönstem wetter würd ich doch glatt mal ne runde mit drehen, wenn ich die Stollenreifen nicht mal ausnahmsweise auf Bitten meiner besseren Hälfte  gegen die Mischbereifung des Cabrios getauscht hätte. ( schade dass hier überall Tempolimit ist )


----------



## habbadu (21. April 2011)

de´ AK77 schrieb:


> *klingeling*
> 
> da ist es nun, der für mich ulimative AFR-PORNO



...die Kniestrümpfe sind aber auch nicht von schlechten Eltern - passen perfekt in das Erscheinungsbild


----------



## der-gute (22. April 2011)

frankweber schrieb:


> Echt extrem geil  und hier am gardasee bei allerallerschönstem wetter würd ich doch glatt mal ne runde mit drehen, wenn ich die Stollenreifen nicht mal ausnahmsweise auf Bitten meiner besseren Hälfte  gegen die Mischbereifung des Cabrios getauscht hätte. ( schade dass hier überall Tempolimit ist )



Ich bin nachher auf dem Skull...


----------



## de´ AK77 (22. April 2011)

hier mal vorab die Porno-AFR´11 Teileliste:

Gabel: Boxxer WC schwarz
Dämpfer: Cane Creek Double Barrel mit 500er Feder
Laufräder: Mavic EX 729, Atomlab Pimp Nabe in gold, DT-Comp. 2,0-1,8-2,0 Speichen und DT-Swiss 16mm Messingnippel
Bremsen: Formula The One vorne 203mm hinten 203mm
Shifter: X.O Hammerschmidt, X.O 10fach gold
Schaltwerk: X.O 10fach gold kurzer Käfig
Kurbel: Hammerschmidt AM mit Pimpkit
Pedale: NC-17 Sudpin III schwarz
Kassette: SRAM PG-1070 10 FACH 12-13-15-17-19-22-25-28-32-36 Z.
Kette: KMC 10-fach X10-SL gold
Sattelstütze: Syntace P6 Alu 400mm; 
Klemme: Tune Würger in gold
Sattel: noch offen...
Vorbau: 77Designz Direct Mount Vorbau schwarz
Lenker: Spank Spike 777 EVO mit 5 oder 15mm Rise schwarz
Griffe: ODI Intense Bonus Pack mit violetten Klemmringen
Steuersatz: Cane Creek - AngleSet ( für den Anfang ma mit 0°)
Reifen: Continental Rubber Queen 2.4


----------



## softbiker (22. April 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hast Du Weißwürste auf den Augen
> 
> Das sind Spank Tweet Tweet Felgen



Du sitzt wohl auf der Leitung.
Ich wollte damit ja  bemängeln dass es Spank-Felgen sind.


----------



## nollak (25. April 2011)

de´ AK77 schrieb:


> *klingeling*
> 
> da ist es nun, der für mich ulimative AFR-PORNO



Nur geil das AC vom Bikbauer in Lila Gold fand ich schon extrem geil. Aber das AFR topt das, finde die Farbkombi richtig geil!


----------



## kroiterfee (26. April 2011)

das bike auf dem heckträger einer alten s-klasse mit goldmetallic lack... geil.


----------



## axel2201 (2. Mai 2011)

de´ AK77 schrieb:


> *klingeling*
> 
> da ist es nun, der für mich ulimative AFR-PORNO



wow, was für ein Porno-Bike, da ist meins ja richtig dezent dagegen (um Dir auf die Sprünge zu helfen wer hier schreibt: ich bin der mit dem schwaz-lila AFR) - auch wenn ich mir sowas wohl nie selbst bestellen würde: Mir gefällt´s und ich bin gespannt auf das Gesamtkunstwerk.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axel2201 (2. Mai 2011)

ehrlich gesagt (noch) keine Ahnung wie man die Bilder direkt hochlädt, daher erstmal ein Bild von meinem AFR im Wald als angehängte Grafik...


----------



## de´ AK77 (2. Mai 2011)

Servus Axel,





äfach sou


----------



## sluette (2. Mai 2011)

schönes stück wald...


----------



## frankweber (3. Mai 2011)

die stelle wirkt als hättest Du die papiertücher im fotoshop weggezaubert, die üblicherweise an solchen stellen liegen ............( duck und weg)

das Radl is schee!!!!!


----------



## guru39 (3. Mai 2011)

Der Lehrbub bekommts langsam(sehr langsam ) fertig


----------



## frankweber (3. Mai 2011)

des ist seeeeehr pornös, der sattel ist echt puffplüsch- geilomat


----------



## c_w (3. Mai 2011)

Genau, immer zuerst die Pedale anschrauben, damit man sich die Pins ordentlich irgendwo hinrammen kann!


----------



## Ge!st (3. Mai 2011)

@c_w

Das musste ich auch erst auf die schmerzhafte Art lernen *AuaAua*, seit dem werden die Pedale bei einem Aufbau oder Umbau als Letztes angeschraubt.

/edit: Ich frage mich, wann der Erste einen Chefsessel auf´s Bike montieren lässt


----------



## frankweber (3. Mai 2011)

c_w schrieb:


> Genau, immer zuerst die Pedale anschrauben, damit man sich die Pins ordentlich irgendwo hinrammen kann!


 

deshalb geht der Aufbau so langsam von statten, weil er immer am Pedal ne Kurve ums bike laufen muss

ende gut alles gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (3. Mai 2011)

Die Pedale haben wir nur für´s Foddo montiert  und es kam niemand zu Schaden


----------



## habbadu (3. Mai 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Die Pedale haben wir nur für´s Foddo montiert  und es kam niemand zu Schaden



...och, manche mögen's auch mal hart

Mein Gott ist das eine Kiste Die blingt selbst im Darkroom


----------



## c_w (3. Mai 2011)

Ich dachte, das wäre eine Azubi-Lerneinheit: "autsch!"


----------



## Kontragonist (3. Mai 2011)

Das sieht doch schon recht vollständig aus  schiebt die Kiste morgen Früh in die Sonne und macht ein Foto vom ganzen Rad zum Pos(t)en. Ich drück ab 09:59 Uhr so lange auf "Seite neu laden" bis der Hocker hier erscheint


----------



## guru39 (3. Mai 2011)

habbadu schrieb:


> .. Die blingt selbst im Darkroom




Da kennt sich aber einer aus


----------



## der-gute (3. Mai 2011)

hier in Stuttgart fahren auch zwei Azubi-Projekte der Dr. ing. F.A. Porsche AG herum...

;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (3. Mai 2011)

ich mag diese bling bling karren nicht.....
aber jedem das seine
viel spaß damit


----------



## trailterror (3. Mai 2011)

Das wird gut


----------



## zuspät (3. Mai 2011)

ich find die kiste lecker


----------



## de´ AK77 (3. Mai 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Das sieht doch schon recht vollständig aus  schiebt die Kiste morgen Früh in die Sonne und macht ein Foto vom ganzen Rad zum Pos(t)en. Ich drück ab 09:59 Uhr so lange auf "Seite neu laden" bis der Hocker hier erscheint



wird erledischt sobald das Feintuning abgeschlossen ist und "Miss Violett" kameratauglich ist,


----------



## GravityForce (4. Mai 2011)

PORNO die Kiste! Live noch besser als auf den Bildern (durfte gestern ja schon n Blick riskieren)


----------



## frankweber (4. Mai 2011)

mit dem richtigen Lenker nun:


----------



## stuk (4. Mai 2011)

danke frank.
der lenker ist echt klasse geworden. (das bike ja sowieso)
habe bei mir ja auch lange überlegt welchen lenker ich in "natur" an mein aircraftgrey schrauben könnte. ist dann aber schwarzelox geworden.
mfg und viel spaß damit.


----------



## trailterror (4. Mai 2011)

geiles teil


----------



## frankweber (4. Mai 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> danke frank.
> der lenker ist echt klasse geworden. (das bike ja sowieso)
> habe bei mir ja auch lange überlegt welchen lenker ich in "natur" an mein aircraftgrey schrauben könnte. ist dann aber schwarzelox geworden.
> mfg und viel spaß damit.


 

Dein Wunsch für bilder wurde heute bei der Morgenrunde realisiert.

Der Lenker ist ein Spank 777, er wurde von Fachmann Khujand bearbeitet ( sandgestrahlt etc. ) da er diverse Lackverluste wegen austretendem Dot 5 ( Formula One) hatte und nicht mehr schön war.

Die jetzige Farbe ist ein wenig heller als die odi Klemmringe in titanfarben und noch etwas heller als dieTitanfeder.

Ich hab mal testweise die Vertiefungen des Hs Pimpkits geschwärzt mit Eding und das sah besser aus als der Goldene Klumpen, ist natürlich nicht dauerhaft und bei der Fläche mit der Riffeln nicht vollständig deckend.

Mir schwebt nun aber wegen der Optik vor, eben diese Vertiefungen mit Dunkelgrau auszupinseln, *hat jemand eine Idee welche Qualität Farbe hierzu geeignet ist.*

Gruß Frank


----------



## Ge!st (4. Mai 2011)

WOW frank, dein AFR ist ja echt GEIL und der gestrahlte Lenker macht sich sehr gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (4. Mai 2011)

geil


----------



## Stagediver (4. Mai 2011)

Frank,

alle Daumen hoch 

Wirklich starkes Rad.


----------



## BOSTAD (4. Mai 2011)

Titan lässt grüßen  ditt isn schönes Radl. 

Auch das lila gold Pornbike gefällt mir, weil es individuell ist und nicht nach Erdbeereis mit Sahne aussieht! Ist das Bike vom Perückentony?


----------



## de´ AK77 (4. Mai 2011)

done....





Gabel: Boxxer WC schwarz
Dämpfer: Cane Creek Double Barrel mit 450er Feder
Laufräder: Mavic EX 729, Atomlab Pimp Nabe in gold, 
DT-Comp. 2,0-1,8-2,0 Speichen und DT-Swiss 16mm Messingnippel
Bremsen: Avid/Sram X.O schwarz, vorne 203mm hinten 203mm
Shifter: X.O Hammerschmidt, X.O 10fach schwarz
Schaltwerk: X.O 10fach schwarz kurzer Käfig
Kurbel: Hammerschmidt AM mit Pimpkit
Pedale: NC-17 Sudpin III schwarz
Kassette: SRAM PG-1070 10 FACH 12-13-15-17-19-22-25-28-32-36 Z.
Kette: KMC 10-fach X10-SL gold
Sattelstütze: Race Face Deus
Klemme: Tune Würger in gold
Sattel: Selle Italia Flite Classic
Vorbau: 77Designz Direct Mount Vorbau schwarz
Lenker: Race Face Atlas FR Stealth
Griffe: ODI Intense Bonus Pack mit violetten Klemmringen
Steuersatz: Cane Creek - AngleSet ( für den Anfang ma mit 0°)
Reifen: Continental Rubber Queen 2.4 

Gewicht: 17,5kg

artgerechte Bilder vor der Eisdiele folgen von der Starfotografin asap!

ich geh nu die Dame einreiten


----------



## BOSTAD (4. Mai 2011)

Viel Spass!!


----------



## frankweber (4. Mai 2011)

s geil  viel spaß beim reiten.

an der Gabel noch goldenes Decalset  ( Mountainbikes.net 24.90)dann 100 punkte.
Gruß FRank


----------



## Kontragonist (4. Mai 2011)

Jaaa, des basst noh Monnm, du alda Lude, du 

Und am WE gehts nach Beerfelden zum schmutzig machen?


----------



## BOSTAD (4. Mai 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Jaaa, des basst noh Monnm, du alda Lude, du


Lude triffts perfekt


----------



## GravityForce (4. Mai 2011)

Goil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (4. Mai 2011)

@AK

schick, schick, der Bock, und jetzt ab in die Lupinenstrasse 

Monnem, hea!!


----------



## nollak (4. Mai 2011)

Sieht top aus. Auch wenn mir der Sattelbezug nicht gefallen mag


----------



## Joshua60 (4. Mai 2011)

wir machen mal nen Boxxer-Ausflug


----------



## KHUJAND (5. Mai 2011)

frankweber schrieb:


>



so super.


----------



## Pum4d4ce (7. Mai 2011)

So, endlich is meins auch fertisch 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/890528


----------



## Pum4d4ce (7. Mai 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (8. Mai 2011)

sehr schön
aber ich würde den dämpfer aus technischen und optischen gründen drehen.
viel spaß damit


----------



## Pum4d4ce (8. Mai 2011)

Schon passiert 
außerdem noch andere Griffe dran und ne Kefü


----------



## 8 Inch (8. Mai 2011)

Meins:


----------



## guru39 (8. Mai 2011)

I-wie sehrgeil 
 Wie ist der Vivid Air? Optisch find ich ihn nicht so Sahne, aber darum geht es ja im grunde nicht


----------



## 8 Inch (8. Mai 2011)

Perfekt, bin zufrieden.
Noch nie so einen guten Luftdämpfer gefahren und das waren einige.


----------



## timbowjoketown (9. Mai 2011)

Der Vivid Air war in meinem AFR unfahrbar im größten Federweg, da ich den erlaubten Maximaldruck hätte überschreiten müssen.


----------



## 8 Inch (9. Mai 2011)

Ich glaube das liegt am richtigen Tune. Fahre aber auch mit 198 mm Federweg.


----------



## timbowjoketown (9. Mai 2011)

Den Tune hatte ich mit Nicolai und Rock Shox in Bezug auf die Kennlinie abgesprochen. Man sagte mir die anderen würden im Bike nicht gut funktionieren, daher wundert es mich ja.


----------



## 8 Inch (9. Mai 2011)

Ich bin jetzt auch kein Leichtgewicht Sag und alles stimmt! Funktion auch tadellos bei 15 bar Luftdruck.


----------



## timbowjoketown (9. Mai 2011)

Bei mir stimmte der SAG erst mit ca. 18 - 19 bar bei fahrfertigen 85 kg, das war aber über dem erlaubten Maximaldruck. Wenn es bei Dir passt um so besser, vielleicht hatte mein Vivid auch eine Macke!? Auf jeden Fall viel Spaß mit dem Teil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p.2-max (11. Mai 2011)

lars seit wann haste nen afr??? sieht geil aus!!!


----------



## 8 Inch (11. Mai 2011)

Seit März,es gibt auch noch einen DH KIT, one Bike fits all!


----------



## wunny1980 (11. Mai 2011)

was denn für ein dh kit? andere dämpfer aufnahme oder was?


----------



## 8 Inch (11. Mai 2011)

Nein, DH Laufradsatz mit 2.5 Kaiser, angedacht war noch CCDB, aber der Vivid Air funktioniert so gut hmm. Wenn es in den Park geht steck ich schnell um.

Max wie bist du denn zufrieden mit deinem Vivid Air?


----------



## p.2-max (12. Mai 2011)

sehr zufrieden, selbst monte tamaro konnte der dämpfer mich einfach nur überzeugen.


----------



## de´ AK77 (16. Mai 2011)

in Szene gesetzt von der lieben KAENA


----------



## habbadu (16. Mai 2011)

de´ AK77 schrieb:


> in Szene gesetzt von der lieben KAENA



Huijujui...sehr, sehr pornoziöse Darstellerin und klasse Arrangement
Ich liebe ES


----------



## trailterror (16. Mai 2011)

Jo, geiles ding


----------



## Sepprheingauner (16. Mai 2011)

Auch ne abgefahrene Fotoidee!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (16. Mai 2011)

Schon geil!


----------



## JAY-L (16. Mai 2011)

Top


----------



## nox_ (24. Mai 2011)

Servus,

ich habs tatsächlich geschafft im Bikepark einen Vorspanndeckel und Schraube zu verlieren, fragts mich nicht wie..

Könnte mal jemand nachmessen, welche Länge die Schraube des unteren Lages am Umlenkhebel hat. siehe Screen.

Ich vermute es ist eine M5x65.

Danke!

(edit: die Längenangaben in den alten Tech Manuals dürften nicht für das AFR passen)


----------



## dreamdeep (24. Mai 2011)

Schau mal im Ordergenerator unter Ersatzteile, dort stehen alle Maße drin.


----------



## guru39 (24. Mai 2011)

Deine Vermutung ist richtig 65x5mm.


----------



## nox_ (24. Mai 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Deine Vermutung ist richtig 65x5mm.



Perfekt, danke für die rasche Antwort!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (25. Mai 2011)

Neue Reifen, Pedale und Bremsbeläge


----------



## Kunstflieger (25. Mai 2011)

Ich dachte Du wolltest das Gedönse verkaufen ? 
Wo ist der Nachfolger


----------



## guru39 (25. Mai 2011)

Ja das will ich immer noch, ich bin sogar von 4000 auf 3500 runter gegangen. Naja vielleicht findet sich noch wer! Aber drunter geht gar nicht, dann behalte ich es lieber.

Auf´s Ion warte ich noch.


----------



## Kunstflieger (25. Mai 2011)

Ich denke es liegt auch an der Zeit. Ich hatte im März bzw. April etwas Mühe meinen Yeti an den Mann zu bringen. Ich musste da schon deutlich bluten aber das GB2 musste her


----------



## trailterror (25. Mai 2011)

@guru

Welche farbe hat denn der umlenkhebel?

Danke


----------



## guru39 (25. Mai 2011)

Der Linke is gülden und der rechte is raw, bitte. 

hier sieht man es recht gut.





ansonsten hat das Gedöhns noch ein paar schicker gimmicks 









Mir wurde damals Einfallslosigkeit nachgesagt, nach dem ich den Rahmen erst nur von der linken Seite gepostet hatte


----------



## trailterror (26. Mai 2011)

2 verschiedene farben links und rechts, ich glaubs net 

Danke guru.


----------



## guru39 (26. Mai 2011)

Nicolai macht immer wieder SpazZ


----------



## nicknock69 (28. Mai 2011)

Hi, nun ist meins auch zu 90% vollendet. 
Ist mein erster Beitrag im Forum, sorry wenn das einbinden der Bilder nicht gleich passt.


----------



## frankweber (29. Mai 2011)

hier mal deine bilder :
URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/904516]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (29. Mai 2011)

Gefällt, bis auf die silberne Gabel, mach die mal rot elox, dann wirds richtig gut!


----------



## JAY-L (29. Mai 2011)

frankweber schrieb:


> hier mal deine bilder :
> IMG]http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/8/1/9/2/3/_/large/AFR27_05_11116.jpg[/IMG]



Cooles Farbconzept vom Rahmen. Kommt mir Irgentwie Bekannt vor!

Gruß
Max


----------



## nicknock69 (30. Mai 2011)

@ radfahrer, erstmal vielen Dank für die Starthilfe.

Und, stimmt die Gabel hat definitiv die falsche Farbe, das sind die 8 von den noch offenen 10%.
Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob sich so ein Material eloxieren läßt. Warscheinlich geht das nur über Pulvern.

@ JAY-L, wenn deine Fotos so sehe, haben wir wohl den gleichen Typberater, nur invers.

Fakt, deins sieht noch besser aus (ohne jetzt gleich schleimen zu wollen).
Mein AFR liegt bei 16,4kg. Da liegst du bestimmt um 4Kg drunter, oder?

Grüße


----------



## chickenway-user (30. Mai 2011)

nicknock69 schrieb:


> Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob sich so ein Material eloxieren läßt. Warscheinlich geht das nur über Pulvern.



Nee, die Legierung müsste relativ viel Magnesium enthalten, ich glaube nicht dass sich das vernünftig eloxieren lässt. Um ehrlich zu sein dachte ich auch eher an Klebefolie oder sowas... 
Rot pulvern trifft vermutlich auch nicht den richtigen Ton.


----------



## JAY-L (30. Mai 2011)

nicknock69 schrieb:


> @ radfahrer, erstmal vielen Dank für die Starthilfe.
> 
> Und, stimmt die Gabel hat definitiv die falsche Farbe, das sind die 8 von den noch offenen 10%.
> Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob sich so ein Material eloxieren läßt. Warscheinlich geht das nur über Pulvern.
> ...



Ich lande so bei ca. 13,3 mit ordentliche Reifen. So wie es auf dem Foto ist wars bei 12,8.

Gruß
Max


----------



## Ferkelmann (14. Juni 2011)

Ist jemand im Raum Köln mit einem in Größe S unterwegs, auf das man mal drausetzen lassen darf?


----------



## mb_chief (6. Juli 2011)

Falls jemand ein Nicolai AFR in Größe L sucht

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/394357

;-)


----------



## jholtz (22. August 2011)

Ich bin gerade damit beschäftigt mie auch ein AFR aufzubauen.
Mir ist bei den vorgestellten Bikes aufgefallen das so gut wie kein Rahmen eine Tapered Steuerrohr verbaut hat.
Ich persönlich finde dieses optisch schön zu den relativ dicken Gabeln.
Könnt ihr mir vieleicht schreibn warum das Tapered Steuerrohr nicht so oft verbaut wird und was für ein Steuerrohr ihr mir empfehlen könnt.
Vieleicht noch kurz Tapered pro und contra.

Danke


----------



## trailterror (22. August 2011)

N hat soweit ich weiss ihren kunden 1 1/8 empfohlen. Das wird aber wohl ab 2012 anders. AC bekommt tapered und AM 1.5 als standard.
Das afr wird durch das ion 18 ersetzt...

Ich werd bei meinem AM projekt auch auf tapered setzen....vorteil: gutes steifigkeits/gewicht verhältnis. Ach ja, es wird auch ein neues tapered sr geben, auch mit gefrästem N 
Contra??? Klar kannst du im gegensatz zu 1.5 keine 1.5 gabeln verbauen, aber von der sorte gibts eh net mehr viel....

Entscheide dich zwischen 1.5 und tapered...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simplesaiman (22. August 2011)

Ich habe auch ein AFR mit 1 1/8 Steuerrohr. Mittlerweile würde ich ein 1.5 Steuerrohr in Verbindung mit einem Angle Set bevorzugen. 
Aber auch gegen ein Tapered-Steuerrohr ist rein funktionell nichts einzuwenden. Ob man das Plus an Steifigkeit deutlich spürt, ist fraglich. Rein theoretisch ist eine flachere untere Steuersatzschale und damit eine flachere Front möglich.


----------



## pisskopp (25. August 2011)

Hallo Und kurze Frage,

Möcht ein Superenduro aufbauen:

1. Wie gut lässt sich das AFR bergauf treten (Fox 180 talas) ?

Mein auffahrten sind idr. 1h, bisher fusion Freak.

Danke & Gruss


----------



## Kontragonist (25. August 2011)

Für so was genau richtig, ich hab ähnliche Voraussetzungen: ca. 10 km über Land nach Heidelberg und dann den Königstuhl rauf.


----------



## Luke-VTT (25. August 2011)

Wenn Du Superenduro sagst, würde ich ja fast sagen: bau Dir ein AM auf. Vorne mit einer 170mm Lyrik oder Deville ggf. Zero-stack Steuersatz, hinten 170mm Luftdämpfer, Möglichkeit zur Umwerfermontage, vielseitigere Geometrie und läßt bergab wirklich keine Wünsche offen. Zudem sparst Du nennenswert Gewicht zum AFR...


----------



## pisskopp (25. August 2011)

Hello, ich fahre mehr freeride als ed.
Daher ist mir der lenkwinkel wichtig, max. 66 grad.
16 kilo sind ok, wiegt mein fusion auch.
Gruss



Luke-VTT schrieb:


> Wenn Du Superenduro sagst, würde ich ja fast sagen: bau Dir ein AM auf. Vorne mit einer 170mm Lyrik oder Deville ggf. Zero-stack Steuersatz, hinten 170mm Luftdämpfer, Möglichkeit zur Umwerfermontage, vielseitigere Geometrie und läßt bergab wirklich keine Wünsche offen. Zudem sparst Du nennenswert Gewicht zum AFR...


----------



## Kontragonist (25. August 2011)

Evtl. noch die Eurobike abwarten und schauen, ob und wie das Ion 18 kommt  Das soll ja das AFR ablÃ¶sen â¦


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diamondaine (25. August 2011)

Falls ihr das ST als AFR durchgehen lasst 

Hier meins:




Wer erkennt wo das ist?


----------



## JAY-L (25. August 2011)

Diamondaine schrieb:


> Falls ihr das ST als AFR durchgehen lasst
> 
> Hier meins:
> 
> ...



Nagens


----------



## Diamondaine (25. August 2011)

Joa, Nagens ist aber eigentlich auf dem Berg den man rechts sieht. Ist an der Bergstation Daraus von Films aus fotografiert um danach den Runca Trail zu fahren 
Von Nagens aus fährt man wohl eher den "Never-End"


----------



## pisskopp (25. August 2011)

Was ist das fuer ein bike?
Tretlager sieht viel zu hoch aus.
Danke



Diamondaine schrieb:


> Falls ihr das ST als AFR durchgehen lasst
> 
> Hier meins:
> 
> ...


----------



## Diamondaine (25. August 2011)

Helius ST, hatte ich doch eigentlich geschrieben, ich finde das Tretlager mit 345mm eig. nicht wirklich hoch, mit 170er Kurbeln und ner Feder mit für mich etwas zu viel sag hat, hau ich mir ständig die Pedale in den Boden, weil ich mich einfach net dran gewöhnen kann.


----------



## Kontragonist (25. August 2011)

Heilus ST (Tretlager +35 mm zur Achse), der VorgÃ¤nger vom AFR (Tretlager +22)

aweng zu langsam â¦




Diamondaine schrieb:


> (â¦) ich finde das Tretlager mit 345mm eig. nicht wirklich hoch, mit 170er Kurbeln und ner Feder mit fÃ¼r mich etwas zu viel sag hat, hau ich mir stÃ¤ndig die Pedale in den Boden, weil ich mich einfach net dran gewÃ¶hnen kann.



Die Mode mit den tiefen Tretlagern ist doch eh nur wieder soân oller Werbetrick  +22 find ich in Kombi mit der HammerSchmidt optimal. Da hat man schÃ¶n Bodenfreiheit und Ã¼ber das Handling der Kiste kann ich mich wirklich nicht beschweren


----------



## Diamondaine (25. August 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Heilus ST (Tretlager +35 mm zur Achse), der Vorgänger vom AFR (Tretlager +22)
> 
> aweng zu langsam



Welche Achse, wenn ich fragen darf


----------



## Kontragonist (25. August 2011)

Wahlweise die am Vorderrad oder die am Hinterrad


----------



## Diamondaine (25. August 2011)

Dass kann man doch so pauschal gar net sagen? ich hab z.B. meine Vordere Dämpferaufnahme so dass ich wenn ich den Dämpfer einbaue den Hinterbau schon ganz leicht (2-3mm) einfedern muss. D.h. dass dadurch schon wieder etwas geringer wird, oder nicht? Wenn ich das noch mehr machen würde, würde doch das Tretlager noch tiefer und der Lenkwinkel flacher. In der Theorie könnte ich die vordere Aufnahme so lange nach vorne verschrauben bis das Hinterrad beim voll eingefederten Dämpfer, das Sitzrohr berührt. Ob das ganze sinnvoll ist, ist natürlich etwas anderes.

Da ich mir jetzt nachdem ich es geschrieben hatte, nicht mehr so ganz sicher war, hab ich extra nochmal nachgemessen, die Mitte der Kurbel ist ganz knapp unter 350mm, ich finde das weder besonders hoch noch zu hoch.
Lenkwinkel hatte ich auch mal gemessen, der ist bei 64,irgendwas° den genauen Wert hab ich schon wieder verdrängt, da es mir wichtiger ist wie das ganze fährt. Und in der Praxis hätte ich mir desöfteren schon kürzere Kurbelarme/höheres Tretlager gewünscht, aber mal sehen wie es mit der richtigen Feder wird, da dürfte das Tretlager beim fahren sich nicht so stark absenken.

Sonst noch fragen  oder Antworten oder Verbesserungsvorschläge?

Im weiteren kommt außer der richtigen Feder aber noch ne Kettenführung und ne Doppelbrücke mit 200mm dran, der Sattel is auch noch geborgt, aber man kann ja eh nur ein Bike gleichzeitig fahren


----------



## pisskopp (25. August 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Wahlweise die am Vorderrad oder die am Hinterrad



Sieht gut aus das st. Mit talas denkbar.greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diamondaine (25. August 2011)

pisskopp schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus das st. Mit talas denkbar.greetz


Danke, der erste der meint dass es ihm gefällt 
Ich will eigentlich keine Fox verbauen, mir schwebt da eigentlich ne Boxxer vor  Ursprünglich wollte ich mal ne absenkbare verbauen, aber man kommt damit keine Berge hoch, dafür geht der Sattel nicht hoch genug und die kürzeste Übersetzung ist zu lang. 

Wer Interesse an der Marzocchi 66 hat oder ne Boxer abzugeben hat kann sich auch gerne melden 

Diamondaine


----------



## pisskopp (25. August 2011)

die Fox ist gut *


----------



## simplesaiman (22. September 2011)

gibts für das afr eigentlich unterschiedliche dämpferaufnahmen zur veränderung der geometrie?


----------



## knut the dude (27. Februar 2012)

stuk schrieb:


> sehr schön
> aber ich würde den dämpfer aus technischen und optischen gründen drehen.
> viel spaß damit



Könnte mir jemand erläutern, was für technische Vorteile eine Drehung des Dämpfers mit sich bringen würden?  denn platz genug ist da, fände es bei einer drehung, wie es offensichtlich üblich ist, ehr eng im rahmendreieck. bisher hab ich nie probleme gehabt.

mein AFR: 



Ist ein Umbau vom FR und auch noch nicht ganz fertig. wie ich mich schon auf den ersten richtigen ausritt freue


----------



## Ferkelmann (27. Februar 2012)

Sieht irgendwie besser aus und vor allem trägt es sich meiner Meinung nach besser.
Ist das der Rahmen vom Schatzki?


----------



## knut the dude (27. Februar 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Sieht irgendwie besser aus und vor allem trägt es sich meiner Meinung nach besser.
> Ist das der Rahmen vom Schatzki?



ja, stimmt. einfach auf die schulter satteln ging nie, aber ich hab da meine technik entwickelt, wie es dennoch "bequem" zu tragen geht (immerhin hat mein Fr auch 16 kg gewogen..., mal sehen, was bei der nächste wiegung rauskommt.)
zum anderen ist es also doch ehr ein ding der optik... nichts von wegen "anderes federverhalten" oder was auch immer. (konnt mir auch keinen reim draus machen, was da anders sein soll, wenn das federbein gedreht ist)

und nein, ist er ehr nicht^^


----------

